# IC: Dichotomy's Age of Worms Redux, Part IV



## Dichotomy (Sep 9, 2007)

OOC Thread
IC Thread, Part I
IC Thread, Part II
IC Thread, Part III
[sblock=Part I Summary]*Day 1*
Boldak, the dwarven miner/dungeoneer, hears about Diamond Lake that a trio of adventurers have come in from the Free City to investigate the Stirgenest Cairn.  The dwarf knows, like most of the locals, that they won't find anything there.  But the dwarf also knows that the Whispering Cairn elsewhere in the Cairn Hills may have something in it.  If adventurers have come looking for something, they are in the wrong place.  But it would only be a matter of time before they would hear of the Whispering Cairn.

From Tyrol Ebberly at The Captain's Blade, Trenton, a farmboy who recently relocated to town to seek new employment, learns much the same.

In the meantime, Nav, a local gypsy-like vagabond and sometime-beggar with a sorcerous bent, hits up Alexis, a woman new to town and channeling powers divine, for a meal.  After the meal and good conversation, the pair decides to head to the Feral Dog for a night of drinking.

Trenton, Alexis, and Nav all seem to arrive just in time to see Boldak engaged in the dagger throwing contest with an elven maiden named Tirra, who happens to be one of the adventuring trio visiting town.  While the dwarf manages to get one spectacular throw in, he ends up losing the contest to the elf.

Overhearing the conversation, Trenton worms his way in trying to find possible employment.  Also overhearing, Nav quickly figures out what they are talking about and, wisely, drives Tirra off before Boldak tells her about the Whispering Cairn.  After introductions and conversation, the four decide to head to the Whispering Cairn on their own to see what they might be able to find to get them out of the cesspool that is Diamond Lake.

*Day 2*
The newly-formed party heads out in the morning rain in search of adventure.  After an hour of walking, they arrive at the abandoned mine office just a ways from the cairn.

As the group examines the office, the are set upon by a swarm of thousands of spiders.  Due to some bad tactical decisions, and a heap of bad luck, the swarm gets the best of the group.  Trenton, Boldak, and Alexis end up having to flee.  Sadly, Nav gets left behind as the spiders feast on his blood.  Shavora, Nav's pet raven, flies well ahead of the group and heads back to town.

Around this time, Breth, a traveler with skill in magic, wanders about Diamond Lake.  He ends up running into, and being accosted by, Shavora.  Breth ends up compelled to investigate the events of which the irate raven speaks, and he heads in the direction of the cairn.

As Trenton, Boldak, and Alexis, weary with their loss and sorrow, take the road back to town, they find Breth coming out to meet them, with the enraged Shavora on his shoulder.  The initial meeting goes very poorly, as Breth quizes the party for answers and they respond having to struggle with their grief and nerves.  Eventually, Breth manages to get on at least Trenton's good side, and the pair drink themselves into a stupor.

*Day 3*
As the next day comes, Boldak and Alexis find Trenton hungover and ask him about Breth.  Eventually, all four end up spending the day talking and working out their differences from the day before.  After deciding on their tactics, the group decides to wait other day to fully recover and then return to the mine office for revenge upon the spider swarm.

*Day 4*
After finalizing their plans on the edge of Diamond Lake, the group heads back to the mine office.  There they find the remains of poor Nav.  The group enters the mine office and the spider swarm quickly comes out of hiding for another meal.  Using better tactics, oil, and fire, the party manages to destroy the swarm.

As the others take the time to bulid a pyre for their dead companion, Breth finds some supplies in the mine office.  After setting the pyre ablaze, the group makes a new pact among themselves and continues on to the Whispering Cairn.  Shavora accompanies Breth as she used to accompany Nav.

The party reaches the Whispering Cairn and very quickly realizes why it has that name, as eerie sounds fill the air.  They first discover what is likely the remains of the supplies of children that used to frequent the cairn.  Shortly after, they find one passage blocked by a cave in and another leading to what looks like an odd broken mirror.

The search is interrupted as the party spots a green light flickering from further in the cairn.  Boldak goes to investigate, but is set upon by a small pack of wolves.  Boldak soon collapses from the onslaught.  The others rush into battle to save the dwarf, but Trenton is soon also bleeding on the floor.  With a little help from Shavora, Alexis and Breth manage to kill two of the wolves and drive the third away.  Sadly, while Alexis is able to revive Boldak, Trenton's wounds had already taken him.

While Breth has proven his worth to Alexis, Boldak, and even Shavora, the party knows that they will need aid to continue in this investigation.  They first set Trenton's body aflame on a pyre back at the mine office.  Then they return to quickly re-examine the off mirror-like object they found.  The party discerns that it is somehow connected with the element of air, and it seems connected with transportation.  With that knowledge gained, the survivors make their way back to down to drown their sorrows at the Feral Dog.

As fortune would have it, Viktor, a young paladin of Heironeous from the Garrison in Diamond Lake, and Alendar, an elven hunter, were conviced by Thendon, Alendar's younger brother and former friend of Viktor, that they should see what's going on in town, as a couple of rumors have spread about the party visiting the Whispering Cairn.  As the surviving trio enter the Feral Dog to drink away their pain, Viktor and Alendar wait inside hoping to find them.

With a complete lack of tact, Alendar stares at the group as they sit and begin to drink, and the trio easily notices.  Alexis, in an odd display, suddenly loses her composure and flees from the Feral Dog.  Breth, with Shavora's help, follows Alexis while Boldak talks to Viktor and Alendar outside, trying to ascertain what their business would be.

Alexis and Breth return and the entire group heads into the more neutral territory of the church of St. Cuthbert.  There, as is probably appropriate, the party questions the paladin and elf.  It soon becomes apparent that the pair was simply seeking to help in the exploration and share in the spoils.  With their apprehension dissuaded, the group spends their evening at the Feral Dog.

*Day 5*
The new and larger group heads back to the Whispering Cairn.  Alendar examines the ground outside and confidently indicates that the remaining wolf that ran away did not return.  Having that fear vanquished, the group heads back in.

The group reaches another intersection.  To the west, the group finds an amazingly detailed fresco, depicting seven hallways radiating out from a central point.  At the end of each is a lit lantern in one of the colors of the rainbow.  To the east, the group finds another caved-in passage, but this one is passable.  The small opening leads to the wolves' den, and Boldak finds various treasures inside, including an indigo lantern.

To the north the passage, which was blocked by a tangled of webs, leads toward the glowing green light the party saw before.  It opens into a large room with a sarcophagus in the center upon a dais shaped like an arrow.  And, like the fresco earlier, the room has seven tunnels radiating outward from the center and most have lanterns hanging in them.  The indigo lantern is placed where it should be, judging by the fresco, but the red lantern is still missing.  The green lantern has an everburning torch in it.

The sarcophagus bears a bas-relief of a tall humanoid figure.  There is a glyph upon it, which Breth identifies as representing some powerful elemental entity, and it appears to be written in Vaati, a possibly ancient form of Auran.

The party, with Shavora's aid, discovers that there is a tunnel at the top of passage with the blue lantern.  Boldak climbs up the chain and discovers that the passage leads northwest and ends in a figure of a large face screaming.  At the same time, Breth opens the sarcophagus and finds it trapped with a simple fire spell.  Breth and Alendar climb up after Boldak, and the three head through the tunnel.  Viktor and Alexis try moving the arrow-shaped dias upon which the sarcophagus rests, and, after getting it to turn one "click" clockwise, they hear a loud noise from beneath them.  At the same time, Boldak trips a pressure plate that he missed in the tunnel, and a trap is sprung.  Breth becomes enchanted with swirling colors that appear in the screaming face's mouth, and a terrible wind begins to rise, threatening to send the trio flying out of the tunnel to fall some 40 feet to the ground below.  With much luck, all three manage to escape and hang by the chain as the wind roars past them.

Once the wind dies down, the group is able to investigate what made the noise Viktor and Alexis heard.  Looking down the tunnel with the yellow lantern, the party finds what later turns out to be an elevator of sorts leading to a level some 60 feet below the sarcophagus chamber.

After some fright with the unexpected disappearance of Boldak, as the first to go down the elevator, and after dealing with another trap below, the party proceeds to explore the sublevel.  The group is attacked by what is later identified as a small beholder-kin, but the thing is able to do no damage other than putting Boldak to sleep before it is dispatched.

Exploring further, the group finds a chamber that must have served as the bedchamber for someone important.  A glyph marks a stone slab that is presumably a bed.  Breth recognizes more of the Vaati language.  This figure seems more important or higher ranking than the figure in the sarcophagus above.

Soon after, the group finds a mold of some sort.  After looking around a bit and finding some treasures, they attempt to burn it, only to realize, after Alexis is nearly frozen to death, that the mold is vunerable to cold and actually aided by heat.  The party then makes rest, not leaving the Whispering Cairn.

*Day 6*
After waking, Alendar, having not needed to sleep, quickly ushers the group to a new room.  The chamber is full light as bright as the sun.  There are some treasures inside, as well as an egg-shaped rock.  Upon touch the rock, however, it sprouts into a creature and attacks the group.  They dispatch it fairly easily.  After gathering what they want, the group rides back up the elevator to the sarcophagus chamber and turns the arrow another click.

A great rumbling is heard, and soon the floor beneath the green lantern gives way.  Moments later a swarm of acid beetles and a freakish aberration come forth and attack the party.  The group has some horrid luck, but does manage to use better tactics against the swarm.  Suffering heavy wounds, but no losses this time, the group manages to kill the enemies.  Alexis and Alendar, however, were badly wounded, and no one could heal them.  The dwarf and human men carry the woman and elf outside and camp, waiting for each to regain strength.

*Day 7*
Alexis manages to wake up and shortly after heals Alendar.  The group, still somewhat weakened from the fight, heads back to Diamond Lake for some much needed downtime.

Back in town, the group spilts.  Viktor heads to the Garrison to visit his parents and pay his respects at the Chapel of Heironeous.  Breth and Boldak head to the Smelting House to see if the half-elf alchemist Benazel can tell them anything about the magic items the group has obtained.  However, he directs them to the sage Allustan, the so-called "smartest man in town," for such advice.  The sage dispenses some wisdom and offers to identify items.  Alendar and Alexis head to Tidwoad's to sell their mundane items.  The cantankerous gnome gives them a good amount of gold for their trouble, but they can't help but suspect that the gnome gave them nothing near the items true worth.

As has become typical for the group, they then spend their night relaxing at the Feral Dog.

*Day 8*
The party awakes and carries out their business about town before heading out again.  Of note, Breth and Boldak return to Allustan's and learn of their magical fare.  The sage also warns them that any suspicions they have about selling to Tidwoad are probably well-founded.

In the meantime, Viktor brings Alendar and Alexis to the Garrison and introduces them to his parents.  After sufficiently embarrassing the paladin, they examine drawings of the symbols that have been found in the Whispering Cairn.  But the religious scholors have no advice to offer other than that they should perhaps ask Allustan.

Soon enough the group meets for another ale before heading off.  They then return to find the cairn just as they'd left it.

With the help of some rope, the group climbs down the pit whence the swarm and aberration came.  At the bottom, they find another sublevel.  The group first battles another swarm of beetles and a much larger beetle with them.  Though they have some trouble making their strategy work, the eventually kill the creatures.  They then find some treasures in the nests.[/sblock]
[sblock=Part II Summary]*Finishing Day 8*
Having taken a good thumping, the group decides to settle in for some needed rest, which, fortunately, goes undisturbed.

*Day 9*
The group, after some discussion, returns down the elevator.  Boldak heads to the west, where he finds what later seems like a sleeping chamber.  Another large beetle is inside and is quickly dispatched.  The room oddly has some magic that makes the group tired as long as the remain in it.

With nowhere else to turn on the level, Alendar and Boldak save the water-filled passage, the group returns to the sarcophagus room above.  The arrow platform is turned again.  Down the blue tunnel, no change is noted.  On the next stop, pointing toward the indigo tunnel, another apparent elevator rises from the floor, but careful inspection shows that it is a trap.

The group turns the arrow the remaining stops and finds that none of the other tunnels appear to have anything of note.

After much discussion, it is decided that Alendar and Boldak will venture down into the water-filled passage.  The elf and dwarf encounter a water elemental, but manage to kill it before needing to retreat to the air.

With some further exploration, Boldak finds the missing red lantern.  He also runs into a ghoul.  The elf and dwarf, wisely, retreat to the surface, where Alexis easily turns it to dust by channeling divine energy.

With the final missing lantern, the group returns to the sarcophagus room and lights them all.  The group then climbs to the top of the blue tunnel and finds that the screaming face's mouth has opened to a passage leading onward.

The group finds itself in an elaborate room with a thin platform leading over a pit filled with clay spheres.  Breth, using the wand found earlier, moves across the platform, hoping to get close enough for the spell to open the door at the other side.  However, he trips a trap, and clay spheres shoot from the wall, knocking him off.

A grick, lurking in the spheres, attacks.  Soon the group is battling the creature on the spheres.  Breth ends up falling before the group can kill the aberration.  Immediately afterward, a ghost emerges from a wall and possesses Alendar.  Using Alendar's mouth, the ghost indicates that the door on the other side cannot be opened, except by the ghost.  It charges the party with the task of bringing its bones, submerged in the spheres, back to his family's gravesite.

The group splits up.  Boldak returns to town.  Viktor deals with Breth's remains at the mine office.  Alendar and Alexis go to the farm site.  There they find that the family gravesite has been dug up.  They also meet Llyr, a feycaster, and his wolf companion, Moro.  The four run into a wounded owlbear, that they are forced to dispatch.

After they kill the creature, they look around the farm house.  They find what remains of an arm, branded with a tattoo associated with men who would have worked for Garavin Vesst, once one of the mine managers in Diamond Lake..  They also find that the Land family bodies look to have been carted in the direction of town.

The entire group meets back at the mine office.  After some discussion, they head back to the Whispering Cairn.  There they find the ghost of the young man, now known to be Alastor Land and the door still closed.  In response to Alexis' query, the ghost responds that he's not with his family.

The party resolves to find the graverobbers and returns to Diamond Lake.  They learn through the rumor mill that Vesst was bankrupted by Balabar Smenk several years ago and then acquired his workers.  The particular graverobbers frequent the Feral Dog.  The group waits at the Dog for several hours as the graverobbers watch the pit fights and drink.  Finally, they head back to a small home that they share.  After some discussion, the group breaks in.

While some of the party members had thought they could simply break into the thugs home and get by without a fight, the melee soon begins.  The fighting is hard, and the matter is further complicated by Viktor's unwillingness to commit to battle.  The party manages to bring their foes down, but not before Boldak is killed.

After the battle, the party learns from a captive that a man named Filge staying in the old observatory had the bodies for which they were looking.

Viktor, unconscious after the battle, is revived and treated to Alexis' enraged tongue-lashing.  Heated bickering ensues.

In the end, it is decided that Alexis and Alendar will bury the dead while Viktor and Llyr sell some goods.

After Alendar and Alexis finish their morose task, Alendar, after giving his opinion of Viktor's choice of conduct, tells her that he simply cannot remain with the party.  The elf takes his leave.

But just as some leave, new arrivals come.  Viktor and Llyr meet Brannak and Dav while shopping.  The pair had obvious combat skill, or at least were well-armed, and Llyr decided help dealing with Filge would be welcome.

*Day 10*
Having secured the help of Brannak and Dav to aid at least with dealing with Filge, Viktor and Llyr bring the newcomers to the square to meet Alexis. She tells them of Alendar's decision to leave. The group finds themselves with little other choice but to carry on with the new help they've found.

The five, along with Moro, head to the old observatory to the north. Dav displays his lock picking skills but is set upon by a tiny creature of filth and teeth. The man begins showing signs of illness from a bite, but nothing yet able to slow him down.

The party first enters the observatory to be set upon by three skeletons. After Alexis easily sends their spirits onward, investigation make it apparent that these are the remains of part of the Land family. But Filge and the remains of Alastor's sister were still to be found.

As they explore the observatory, the group comes upon a disgusting dinner scene. In Filge's bedroom they find displays of the man's delusions of grandeur and vile tastes. When they reach the top, they find the necromancer's operating theater with a corpse flayed upon it. Despite their complete lack of stealth (in fact, Brannak was chanting inspiringly in draconic during the entire foray), the group manages to dispatch Filge and his minions with little harm to themselves.

As the group searches the observatory, they find a good deal of treasure, the remains of Alastor's sister, and a note to Filge from "S" outlining a cult operating beneath Dourstone Mine.

After the search is complete, the group piles the remains of bodies and the like in the top floor of the observatory and set is aflame.

The group returns the Land family to their graves, some business is taken care of, Llyr decides to sell the owlbear (which was steadily becoming more trouble than its worth), and Allustan is asked to identify magical items and expresses his concern about whatever is brewing beneath Diamond Lake (and specifically warns the group that the green worm referenced in the note is a sign of the Spawn of Kyuss). Overall, the group rests for a couple of days.

*Day 11*
Rest

*Day 12*
Having found dealing with Filge to be both exciting and extremely profitable, Brannak and Dav decide to continue with Llyr, Alexis, and Viktor. The group heads back into the Whispering Cairn and relights the torches in the lantern. As they pass into the room with the clay spheres, they find that Alastor's ghost has departed, but did indeed open the door first.

They make their way into a chamber with four "steam murals" depicting what the group later finds out from Allustan is part of the story of the Wind Dukes of Aaqa, particularly the involvement of one Zosiel. As the group begins to make its way to a pillar of air in the center, two suits of armor emerge from the pillar to challenge the party. While Viktor all but asks to be killed, the group manages to survive the onslaught. The group travels via the pillar to a level above where they find the true sarcophagus of Zosiel, whose name Brannak learns by a wise use of comprehend languages. Inside the sarcophagus, opening by invoking Zosiel's name, the group finds further treasure, including a diadem inscribed with Zosiel's glyph and an inactive talisman of the sphere.

With their treasure in tow, the group returns to Allustan and informs him of their discoveries. The sage gives then a lengthy recitation of the history of the Wind Dukes of Aaqa. To summarize: the Queen of Chaos fought against the Wind Dukes. The Queen of Chaos had recruited a Prince of Demons named Miska the Wolf-Spider to aid her in the fight. Seven of the greatest Wind Dukes, called the "Wandering Dukes", scoured the Great Wheel for a weapon to fight the forces of Chaos. With the lore they'd gathered, they constructed the fabled Rod of Law. With the Rod, the Wandering Dukes returned to a battle on the fields of Pesh and the greatest of them plunged it into Miska the Wolf-Spider. The Rod of Law was shattered into seven pieces. It turns out that the Whispering Cairn is the tomb for Zosiel who was a minor warrior prince who fell in the battle just before the Rod was used.

*Day 13*
Having rested yet again, the group attempts to decide what should be done about Balabar Smenk (whom they suspect is "S" from Filge's note). As it turns out, Smenk has already been looking for them. The group sets up a meeting at Smenk's home.

The crude and disgusting Smenk, sometimes in tones close to whining while sometimes tones of demand, tells the party that, indeed, a cult has taken hold of a temple beneath Dourstone Mine (the existence of the temple was confirmed with Allustan as well). The cult, called the Ebon Triad, though the name holds no meaning for the group, is sheltered by Ragnolin Dourstone. By Smenk's account, he was unwittingly pushed into providing foodstuffs and supplies for the cultists. He attempted to extract himself from that position, and subsequently found the severed head of his right-hand man in his bed the next morning. The dirty mine-manager tells the group that if they can free him from his undesired connecting with the cult, he will forgive their killing of his men.

*Late 13/Early 14*
After Midnight, under the cover of a silence spell by Alexis, the party makes their way easily into Dourstone Mine. They easily find their way to the elevator leading to the cultists temple.

At the bottom of the shaft, they catch a glimpse of a large chamber with pool with doors leading off in three directions: one marked with the symbol Hextor, one Vecna, and one unmarked. Two masked guards, later discovered to be tieflings, raise the alarm in the Hextor camp. The party quickly barges into the the Hextorites domain and easily slaughters the first defenses. However, after a nasty battle against a wild boar, they find themselves trapped in what appears to be a type of battle arena. A cleric of Hextor has a set of controls that slam the doors, and the vile Hextorites reign spells and arrows upon the party.

Fortunately, the evil clerics make a mistake. As the party looks ready to be mopped up, some of the clerics leave the balcony to approach the door and enter to face them. However, Brannak cleverly uses the wand of unseen servant to push the button to keep it closed each time the remaining cleric tries to open it. Dav's arrows make short work of that cleric, and Brannak's unseen servant pockets the clerics wand of cure light wounds. The party is then able to heal themselves up as the remaining Hextorites make their way back in to the balcony to discover why the doors didn't open for them. But now Brannak does open the doors. The party swarms up to the balcony behind the Hextorites. In a tough battle of attrition, the group finally brings the well-armored Hextorites to their deaths.

With the Hextorities out of the way, the party gathers up the loot from the fallen, locks all of the doors to the well-defensible structure, and settles in for some very well-deserved rest.

During the rest, Dav does some thorough searching.  He finds a couple of blank scrolls (which radiated magic), and stone key, and the Hextorite cleric's journal, which contained some interesting entries.  The entries spoke of the Faceless One, Grallak Kur, the Ebon Triad, and an Overgod.

*Late 14/Early 15*
The party decides to rest until midnight for Alexis to regain her spells.  The group then ventures into the door marked with the banner of Vecna.

Inside, they find themselves in a labyrinth, the extent of which they would only later discover.  The find themselves attacked from the darkness by bird-men, through secret doors that appear to open and close without any effort by the assailants.  It turns out to be a guerrilla-like war, but the group manages to withstand it, save Llyr's wolf Kota.

The group takes another long rest, giving Dav time to thoroughly search and map the entire maze with Alexis, and allowing Llyr to call a new companion.

*Late 15/Early 16*
A wolverine, aptly named Bub, heeds Llyr's call.  Dav had discovered three rooms leading out to the north.  The group chooses the western-most one.

Upon entering the room, the party discovers crates and boxes full of mundane supplies.  The crates are marked with the symbol of Balabar Smenk's company.

The group heads further inward, and discovers a room with odd and horrible pillars.  Hands moved from within.  The party set upon two purple-clad men, but soon more joined the fray as well as an incorporeal undead.

Alexis was unable to turn the undead, and the party had little ability to harm it.  The purple-clad men flung spells at the party, and a green-robed man wearing a leather mask summoned powerful monsters.

Llyr fell from the bite of a summoned huge centipede.  Brannak spent most of the fight entralled by the undead's inane mumblings or stunned by the spells of the men, and fell by the powerful claws of a summoned ape.  Bub was destroyed by another ape, after fighting to get out of a web.  Dav fell to more spellslinging.  And Viktor and Alexis both in the end succumbed to madness, unable to cope with repeatedly touching the essence of the undead creature.[/sblock]
[sblock=Part III Summary]*Finishing Day 16*
Kushnak, the half-orc war-priest of the little-known Kelanen has been traveling with Eskard, the half-orc powerhouse.  While traveling, the half-orcs met Nethezar, an odd human cleric devoted to magic.  After an interesting barroom brawl, Erdolliel, the elven rogue, joined up with the group to add her talents.  Just this evening, the four made their way into Diamond Lake and found it to likely be the worst place they have seen in their travels.  Bazrim, a dwarven wizard and local in Diamond Lake, quickly takes note of the obviously talented group and joins up with them (after getting a taste of the belittling to come from Nethezar in the future).

After drinks and mirth, the group finds their way to rest and plans to meet up on the morrow.

*Day 17*
Shortly after the group meets up, a man named Gregor approaches with a proposition.  Gregor works for one Balabar Smenk, one of the mine managers in Diamond Lake.  They are escorted to Smenk's old, but huge, mansion, and they meet perhaps the biggest glutton full of self-importance in the entire realm.

Smenk conveys that fanatic cultists, the Ebon Triad, have taken residence in the mine of Ragnolin Dourstone, a dwarven mine manager.  Smenk, by his story, was extorted into helping supply the cultists.  Smenk sent first his right-hand man, then a group of "close associates" (who apparently bore symbols of Heironeous and Pelor), but all were apparently killed.  The blubbery Smenk offers the group 1,500 gold to split if the group will take up the task.  After Smenk and Gregor tell the group what they can of the defenses on the entrance to the mine, the group seeks out Allustan, the town sage, for a scroll of _invisibility sphere_.

Using the scroll, and _silence_ cast by Nethezar, the group easily sneaks into Dourstone's mine.  The find an elevator leading down to the odd entry chamber of the cultists' three distinct lairs.  They first go through the already attacked Hextorite lair.  Finding it completely ransacked and devoid of anything valuable, the group turns next to the blank, rough, stone door.

They learn soon enough that the door leads to natural caves inhabited by eyeless, savage humanoids.  Not only do they seem to not need sight to "see," but they also blend terribly well with the natural rock in the caves.  But the group learns through their struggle that they have a good mix of combat talents.  Unfortunately, they also learn that Nethezar can't climb to save his life.

The group battles many of the humanoids, and eventually comes to the lair of a priest of Erythnul throwing powders and mushrooms, apparently psychotropic, into an inferno.  The group manages to bring the demented fanatic down.  Upon killing the priest and conducting a search, the group finds some writings.  Most of the rambling, disjointed writing is virtually impossible for any of you to comprehend. But one passage stands out:

_At last the will of the Ebon Triad be done. With the return of great Kyuss, the Age of Worms is finally upon us!_

The group then retreats to relatively safer group to rest until the morning.

*Day 18*
After having their rest and regaining their spells, the group returns to the entry chamber and, using a key found on the cleric of Erythnul, opens the final door marked with the symbol of Vecna.

The door leads to what is obviously a labyrinth of some kind.  It looks like, just like the Hextorite lair, combat had taken place, as blood and sulfur stained the walls.  Nethezar notes that Smenk's assertion that it was the Erythnul section of the cult that killed the previous adventurers seems at odd with the evidence of battle here.  The group quickly learns that a cadre of wizards and an allip still inhabited the inner sanctum.  The battle is much more fierce than the last one, as the wizards are much more sophisticated foes and their leader, a faceless man with a lisp, had a powerful stock of spells.  The leader's spells overcome Erdolliel, and the elf dies at the wizard's hand.  But the group eventually prevails, with Eskard's bravery coupled with his skill striking down the mage.  He barely manages to save Kushnak from death's door by forcing a potion down his throat, and Kushnak, in turn, saves the others.

With the intent of gathering up what they can and making a quick exit, the group starts a search of the sanctum and wizard's lab.  Among the various items, of most interest is a diadem with a strange insignia, a strange adamantine loop with handle, and scrolls with codes.  There is also a letter:

_Filge,

I need you in Diamond Lake, my boy. The cult situation has grown worse. Deep within Dourstone Mine they're studying things brought in from the southern hills. Green worms and unkillable zombies. I nicked one of the worms for you to study.

I'll put you up in the old observatory. Show this letter to the big white half-orc at the Feral Dog. He'll help you get settled. I trust you'll find these coins sufficient to cover your travel from the Free City.

S._

Finally, the group finds a huge supply of mundane items, all in crates marked with the sign of a rampant rooster perched upon a large gold coin. The symbol is the same one the group had seen at Smenk's residence.

As the group gets situated, suddenly, a horrid noise comes from the entry chamber.  The group quickly hurries back and finds a monstrous creature, like an amalgamation of the deities of the Ebon Triad, has broken the elevator.  The four remaining in the party fight hard against the creature, as it had powerful attacks combined with strong resistance to magic.  Nethezar revives Kushnak to attack the thing, only to find Kushnak again dying after the thing's next assault.  Finally, Nethezar fires _magic missiles_ at the thing in desperation, and manages to drop it.

After some discussion, and a couple of lectures from Nethezar, the group resolves to wait until the next day, both to regain spells so Kushnak can _make whole_ the elevator and to wait for the cover of dark to escape Dourstone's mine.

*Day 19*
Upon first waking, Nethezar helps heal Eskard's damage to his psyche from the allip.  Then the cleric identifies one of the items.  Finally, the scholar examines all of the written materials uncovered.

First is a journal with two passages of note that Nethezar marked.

The first marked passage reads:

_Praise Be to the Scourge of Battle,

The Faceless One grows increasingly concerned. that addled beast Grallak Kur has yet to provide new insights into the Overgod's nature. The crude missives he sends speak of the worms, of a slumbering power that must be awoken, but nothing more. I wish he would go back to the black pit that spawned him if he has nothing more to offer.

The Faceless One tells me this ties into an ancient figure, a being of great power. Of course, he tells me little else. He enjoys keeping his secrets, but he forgets that they flourish only behind the protection of Hextor. His latest taunt is a scroll that he tells me contains all the answers I seek. Of course, the fool wrote it in a cipher. Were it not for the dictates of the Ebon Triad, I would lead my troops into their damnable labyrinth and kill every last bird and wizard within it.

Grallak is the key. Thank the Scourge that he trusts me and not the Faceless One. Otherwise, I doubt the Faceless One would bother imparting anything to us. We cannot trust these mages. When the Overgod arises, I think it will be time to settle some old scores._

And the second:

_Under the Herald's Watchful Eye We Conquer,

Grallak Kur has finally yielded a useful clue. I personally delivered it to the labyrinth, and the Faceless one giggled like a blood addled berserker when he saw the message. Grallak spoke of the worms again, of course. He says that even now they stir and writhe. The world is like an apple infested with them. All seems well for now, but soon they burst through the skin and swarm across the land. Stil, part of this vision troubles me. Grallak spoke of a great power behind them, but the Ebon Triad teaches that these worms will awaken the Overgod. Is there some other power at hand here that we cannot see? Is it friend or foe?

The Faceless One knows more, but he of course has little to say. Perhaps Grallak has invented everything. His monstrous kin are few in number and battered after their pilgrimage through the Underdark. If he is an imposter or trickster, we may need to root him out of this place. In that case, our agents must make another supply run. Six coils of rope, and perhaps bows and more arrows, should do the trick. With the petitioners leading the way we can uncover any ambushes they have within the cliffs._

Nethezar finds an invisible script with a code on it in a note.  After breaking the code, the note reads:

_The secrets of this page are most holy. Know ye heretics who invade them that the eye of Vecna is upon you. If you read this, Theldrick, you have either slain me and doomed our cause, or the time is nigh for our final victory.

At last the riddle of this place is solved. In ages past, a great being known as Kyuss rose above the petty warlords who fought and struggled for material gain. Mighty Kyuss is the herald of the Overgod. Soon, he will sound the clarion call to the faithful. The three sundered faiths shall be made whole.

The undead our agents spotted must be located and captured. If they bear the worms of Kyuss then they perhaps hold the final answer to our research. The Ebon Aspect stirs within the pool, but it is still not ready to emerge. Perhaps a traumatic event--an invasion by heretics, a great battle fought within these halls--could awaken it. But even then it will attain only a minor form. The Way of the Ebon Triad speaks of the danger of awakening the aspect too soon. Our work will be for naught.

We must find the worms and the undead hosts that carry them. If they are not here, then we must send agents to the Rift. If Kyuss himself, or his agents, cannot shepherd in the Age of Worms, then we shall do it ourselves so that the Overgod may live.

Our course is clear, my dear Theldrick. Smenk is no longer useful to us and must die. Kill him, then send agents to the Mistmarsh, across the southern hills. I believe that we will find what we are looking for there, among the lizardfolk. Summon more of your warriors. If the calculations and portents are correct, the time for covert action is at an end. As the Age of Worms begins, we must strike hard and fast to prepare the coming of the Overgod.

Of course, dear Theldrick, if you were so rash as to slay my followers and I, then you, soon, shall join me in the afterlife. Doubtless your treachery has already stirred the Overgod. Our mission has failed, and you will die at his hands._

Not having the time or inclination to ponder these discovers yet, the group readies to depart.  Kushnak repairs the elevator and Nethezar again uses his _silence_ spell.  With the cover of night, the group manages to easily get out of Dourstone's mine and back to town.

The group decides to send Bazrim into the town proper, under the guise of a warrior, to see if he can find out anything about the happenings since the group entered the mine.  Bazrim learns that no one appears to be looking for them yet, and the group decides to seek out Smenk for their payment.

Upon reaching Smenk's, the group discovers that the were apparently not expected to return.  After getting some lip from the fat man, the group gets its payment and quickly tries to make an exit.  But the group doesn't quite get out of town, being attacked by a group of both humans and dwarves just before they reach the Lakeside Stables for horses.

After easily dispatching the group, and collecting one survivor for possible later questioning, the group members each hear the voice of Allustan, the sage, whispering to them.  He directs them out of town where he informs them that he has a job for them.  The sage indicates that he had requested that the prior group (those that Smenk called his "friends") enter the Dourstone Mine to help put together "pieces of a puzzle."  Allustan says that he needs to meet with a battle mage stationed at Blackwall Keep on the northern edge of the Mistmarsh, and that he would like the young, able-bodied group to provide secure escort for him.  As payment, and perhaps demonstration of his good intent, the sage offers to persuade the clergy at the Church of Heironeous in the Garrison to use a scroll of _raise dead_ to bring Erdolliel back.  He further offers to use his own resources to serve as a banker, of sorts (since there is little chance that, sort of going to a larger city, the group could ever trade the items they have for the payment the clergy would require).

Though it is getting quite late in the evening by this time, the sage is able to get the services of Valkus Dun and his scroll.  Erdolliel is returned to life, and immediately starts spouting somewhat incomprehensibly about her experience while dead.  After bickering about potions and the like, the group decides to head for the mine office (about which Erdolliel somehow knows) and gets some much needed rest.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 9, 2007)

*Day 20*

The world seems new as the group members awake.  The air smells fresh, as a strong breeze filters into the mine office.
[sblock=OOC]Level up your characters... unless you don't want to...[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 10, 2007)

Eskard rises and waits while the group makes their plans for the day.  Unless assigned to some specific task, he takes to the forest in search of food.

[sblock=oc]Sheet should be up to date, no big changes obviously.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 10, 2007)

Erdolliel gets the minimum amount of rest needed before heading into town as early as she believes the shops to be open.  

When she returns with the supplies, she will either ask Kushnak if he wants to explore the cairn, or if Allustan is there, she will ask him if they have the time to visit the 'steam mural' room.[sblock=oc]character sheet will be updated here by tonight[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Sep 10, 2007)

Bazrim sits leaned up against his pack in the morning, making a few notes in his spell book.  "That's it....... I think I finally figured it out."  His head pops up, and he gives a smile to the others, dried meat that made up his breakfast lingers in his teeth, seemingly waiting to be his lunch.

"When do we leave?"   He asks to noone in particular.  "I'm ready to get out there to try this little trick."
[sblock=ooc]will do my best to get character updated tonight.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Sep 11, 2007)

"It is a good day for a journey," says Kushnak as he scrounges for some breakfast, "and a fight."

"I am in no hurry to be off, if we would only wait a day or two I could buttress our defenses rather spectacularly.  But... if the mage needs us to move quickly, so be it."


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 11, 2007)

Erdolliel heads to town bright and early.  Clearly not by happenstance, she runs into Allustan.  The Sage notes the crafting supplies being purchased by the elf, and Erdolliel likewise shares her desire to visit the mural room in the Whispering Cairn.

"Well, it is plain enough that you have business to which you'd like to attend.  If you are procuring these regiments for the reasons I suspect, you will probably have good need of the items to be made.  I _would_ like to be on our way as soon as we can, but I will not rush your companions.  I... trust that they intend to keep their bargain," the Sage notes with a wry smile.

"However, I do not know what you might gain from visiting the Whispering Cairn itself.  I, in fact, plan to study it later, but I am a scholar.  I don't know what practical use such a venture might have."
[sblock=OOC]I took some liberties here with the hope of smoothing this all out.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 12, 2007)

"It would be impossible to know what use it might be before actually experiencing the room with the moving murals.  They tell a story, one I am unable to make much sense of, my dear scholar."


----------



## michael_noah (Sep 12, 2007)

"I thought he was in more of a hurry," says Kushnak upon learning of the rogue's exchange with Allustan.  "If we're free to stay for a while, I should get to work.  What does everyone need?"

[sblock]craftiwise that is.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 12, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Ti, if Erdolliel wants to, she can talk further with Allustan about this, or you can wait until you are on the road.  In any case, you've got a couple of days for crafting and/or visiting the Cairn.[/sblock]
Nethezar responds to Kushnak, "Well, what manner of fare can you construct?  Oh, I also am able to ascertain what another of our magic items is today.  Any of you have a preference?"


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 12, 2007)

"My armor would be a good start.  I have been wearing it without any ill effects, but it would be good to know just what it actually does for me.

"I imagine the cairn has been emptied of all of its inhabitants, but we can do a quick reconnaissance to make sure.  Then I imagine that some firsthand knowledge would be the best for you Allustan."


----------



## michael_noah (Sep 13, 2007)

Kushnak thinks for a moment...

"That depends I suppose.  I've never actually done this before.  I believe I could do a number of things to make us stronger or... smarter?  Well, in any case, a lot of different things.  We're limited by the amount Erdolliel has brought back.  Let's have a look."

"And what about you... can't you do some of this too?"

[sblock=ooc]So... shucks.  I thought there was a rule about being able to create things from scrolls or from having someone else cast the spell.  Can't find it.  So... let me know what you think.  Otherwise:

+Cha, +Wis, +Con, +Str
Resistance
Boots of Striding (can we do this again?  same everything but no jump bonus and no jump skill required)
Anything else?

[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 14, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I've already discussed it with Ti, but I wanted to make it clear that, in fact, Erdolliel cannot converse with both Allustan and Kushnak at the same time, since Allustan ran into her in town.

I guess I'll leave it to Ti to decide whether he wants to continue with Allustan or with Kushnak.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Sep 14, 2007)

[sblock=if Erdolliel is back with the others and having the conversation about identifying items]"I think that figuring out what your armor actually does is very low on the list of things to use that spell on.  We know it's not harmful, so anything after that is a bonus.  We should figure out what this wand is that we found on the eyeless hag.  Every day that passes without knowing it's powers, it's nothing more than a tree branch that I am carying because it looks pretty."[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 14, 2007)

[sblock=OC]The last sblock from DI makes me think that Allustan would not be following Erdolliel back to the mine shack.  That is the assumption I had been working off of, and maybe MN was too.  So time for fun if/or statements:

Generally, Erdolliel would converse with Allustan in town to be polite, but would probably not volunteer much information to the sage about her experiences or what might be found in the cairn without some of the others around.  

If Allustan follows her back to the cairn, she would be politely aloof until at least Kushnak is around.  So that would take us to the Kushnak conversation I guess.  (As an aside, I take it that the "you" that Kushnak refers to in the last line of MN's last post is Nethezar and not Allustan right?)

If Allustan doesn't plan on following her back, she will try to convince him to view the cairn mural room with his own eyes after we make sure it's cleared out.  (Diplomacy check?  not sure. we can rp it if you want to and we are ever online at the same time.)  If he steadfastly refuses to come out (even if it is just to see the cairn for a few hours) she will try to buy the group a few days for item construction and identification.

Happy Jewish New Year to you all...[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 14, 2007)

"C'mon Eskard, let's go make sure nothing in there wants to kill us."  Erdolliel says as she begins to walk towards the cairn.


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 14, 2007)

"That won't be fun.  I hope there are lots of things." Eskard says as he jogs into stride with Erdolliel.


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 14, 2007)

Nethezar, from his position huddled on the floor with books and materials ringed 'round him, responds to Kushnak's query.

"Scrolls.  I can scribe scrolls.  I hope to learn the craft of wand-making, but I have not yet acquired the necessary skill.  If you think there are things prudent to have, and that it would be worth using some measure of the regents to do so..."


----------



## michael_noah (Sep 15, 2007)

"Well then, I will make what I think best.  If any of you already have protective cloaks, than kudos to you."

[sblock=ooc]I'm thinking cloaks (vests?) of resist - 4 of them.  I'd love to make the boots - but we need to decide on that rule, and it would take all of the stuff.  

If vests are ok, and no one tells him not to, Kushnak makes 4 vests.  Otherwise, 4 cloaks.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 15, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Vests are fine with me.[/sblock]
"Well, if you are planning the type of protection that I think you are, I already have some."


----------



## worthley (Sep 17, 2007)

"I also have such vestments.  I am off to study my spells some more."  Bazrim then finds a quiet corner in the office, and sits on the floor, silently for the remainder of the day.
[sblock=ooc]Bazrim will continue working on adding shield to my spellbook.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 18, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]worthley, I don't recall whether you had already made the check to "understand" the spell or whether you still needed to.  If you did, you passed the check (15+).  If you had already spent that day understanding the spell, then you've got it now.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Sep 18, 2007)

"Good then.  I'll get to work..."

[sblock=ooc]so, worthley is under the impression that he knows how much xp he has.  how much xp do i have?  is it alright if i just craft and don't level if i don't have enough to do both?[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 18, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				Dichotomy said:
			
		

> [sblock=XP]All: 10,040[/sblock]



I'm personally alright with Kushnak delaying acquisition of his next level.  Be advised that I would not be inclined to award XP like a video game as soon as you have enough to level again, but I'd also not hold it back if there was a suitable point at which to give it.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Sep 18, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]If I am remembering this right, I used read magic to be able to read the spell, then spent a day studying it while we sat down in the mine.  So, I believe I am now copying it into my spellbook.  If that is the correct sequence[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 18, 2007)

[sblock=OC]That's how I remember it happening[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Sep 18, 2007)

"Nethezar, please cast your spell on this diadem - the rest can wait, but I'd like to make sure I'm not about to duplicate something we already have."

[sblock=ooc]accounted for stuff - kushnak is making a resist vest for erdolliel and a +2wis headband (unless that's what the diadem is) for himself.  that'll take 3 days total.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 18, 2007)

Nethezar had started to prepare himself to check out the cairn with Erdolliel and Eskard, but the cleric stops for Kushnak's request.  "If you will wait," he says to the elf, "I will join you, as there is little to do here.  However, I must attend to this first."

Regardless of whether the elf and half-orc wait, Nethezar spends an hour mumbling in prayer with the diadem on his lap.

When he finishes, the scholarly cleric looks most pleased.  "Very intriguing.  I will find this most useful."  Nethezar begins to raise the diadem to his head, but then turns to Kushnak.  "Oh... well..." he begins awkwardly.  "I guess you would probably find use for it, too."  He looks at the other cleric and makes a half-smile.
[sblock=OOC]Well... who would've thought...

Apparently, m_n did.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Sep 18, 2007)

"Oh... I hadn't even considered that we would in fact have a use for a second," the half-orc responds with a chuckle.  "I will construct mine in any case..." he says with a wave of his hand.  "That thing will never do in a fight."


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 19, 2007)

Erdolliel agrees to wait and spends the hour sparring with Eskard.


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 19, 2007)

Eskard spars.


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 19, 2007)

With the identifying finished and Kushnak's acquiescence, Nethezar gladly takes the diadem and suits it upon his head.  It is a bit awkward with the helm from his suit of full plate, but the cleric makes it work.

"I appreciate your waiting," Nethezar thanks both Erdolliel and Eskard.  "I most certainly want to see this place.  I would also very much like to hear more about what happened to you, Erdolliel, on your... journey, let us say."

With that, the trio sets out for the Whispering Cairn while Bazrim and Kushnak remain behind working on items and spells.
[sblock=Ti & o3]OOC: I'm not sure how much time you guys want to spend on this.  You, as players, know the features of the cairn already, and they ARE interesting.  However, you are not going to find anything that you, as players, didn't see before.  You are also not going to have any encounters aside from a stray dog, rat, or likewise that would run like a wild animal as soon as it saw you.

It WOULD be interesting from one standpoint to go through the place with Erdolliel's likely narration.  So, Ti, if you'd like, I'm okay with you simply "narrating" a walk through the place along the lines of "as the trio enters room X, Erdolliel says Y," or something similar.  Do you two have any thoughts?[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 21, 2007)

[sblock=TiDi]I'm alright with doing that, but i like the idea of doing it all at once... and i can't imagine eskard will be giving much real input, other than the general comic relief.  So.... i dunno.  I'll be around this weekend cause i'm on call so we could do it then.  

I'm also ok with not doing it if we're just doing the fast forward mode thing too.

[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 21, 2007)

[sblock=DIO3]I'd say fastforward it as far as gameplay goes and if we are all on sometime we can see what Eskard says when he sees the steam or rides the elevator.

If Kushnak or Allustan want to sneak a peak we can rp that maybe, since new info might show up, but I bet that Allustan gave the first group all he knew, so we could just pretend we know it now too.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 22, 2007)

*Finishing Day 20, 21, 22*

[sblock=Ti & o3]Let's go with Ti's suggestion.  This is REALLY starting to drag, and I'm growing fearful of the game's longevity if the next phase doesn't start soon.

You guys are able to explore the whole place.  It is precisely as the last group left it (which probably means that you guys have no real sense of the struggle to get the lanterns, but oh well).  Nethezar takes detailed notes, scribbling down the glyphs you see and whatnot.  However, the scholar-cleric says that he has no knowledge of what any of it means.[/sblock]
The trio spends a thorough time examining the Whispering Cairn while Bazrim learns his spell and Kushnak labors on magical items.  The time is spent and the group has gained much.

On the eve of the third day, the group readies to set out.  Allustan will be waiting for your arrival in the morning.
[sblock=OOC (all)]Three days, right?  I just wanted to give you guys a final opportunity to do anything else/talk before you set out.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Sep 22, 2007)

"Girl, take this," Kushnak says as he hands over a well shined leather vest.  "I suppose we should lay out our plan for the journey, then."

[sblock=ooc]I don't *think* there's anything mechanic wise we need to do... unless Neth wants to ID 2 more things during those 2 days.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 22, 2007)

"Do we have any idea what might be asked of us?  The sage mentioned you guys having to keep up your end of some 'bargain' for raising me.[sblock=oc]I'm not sure how many plans we can layout without Allustan to inform us, maybe I have to read back to when I was dead though.  
Anyone want to ID my armor?[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 22, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Thank you for reminding me.  Yes, Neth will ID two more things.  I'm not going to pick what two, however.  Neth has no vested interest in it.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 22, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Oh, I forgot...  I assume that you'll want him to ID something on the next morning, too.  Yes?[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Sep 23, 2007)

"I'm not sure what to expect, but if a sage of this ability needs guides, I'm sure it will be quite the adventure."
[sblock=ooc]I want the wand ID'd[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 25, 2007)

On each consecutive day Erdolliel brings her armor, the rope, and the wand to Nethezar to ID.  If anyone complains, she will unceremoniously drop what she is holding and pick up what they want identified instead.[sblock=oc]that means tha if you want something different you have to say what it is, she'll coolly glare at you too.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 25, 2007)

Eskard spends the three days restlessly hunting and sparing with whoever is willing.

Assuming Alustan comes sometime, when he sees Alustan he jumps to his feet. "FINALLY.  Can we go now?"  He begins gathering his things and stands patiently near Alustan, waiting for anyone else to do the same.

[sblock=oc]so i think we're done not talking about anything. [/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Sep 25, 2007)

"Let's be off.  Hopefully the rest will have cleared our heads.
[sblock=ooc]Alright then.  I don't know why I needed a link from Ti to get here, but it works, whereas my bookmarks don't.  I'm good with all that (though we should figure out the rod sometime, too)[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 26, 2007)

*Day 23*

The group gets one last nights rest.  On the morrow, after praying, Nethezar identifies the last of the trio of items.

Relatively early in the morning, Allustan arrives at the mine office.  The sage wastes no time with pleasantries.  "Yes, stalwart warrior.  We should be off."

Once the group is on its way, the sage explains that the journey to Blackwall Keep will take approximately two days.  "I plan to spend the night at Shank's Rest."  When the name appears to ring no bells, he continues, "It is the old abandoned Shank farmhouse along the road.  Shank moved to the Free City quite a few years back after retiring.  Never sold the house.  Travelers have used it for years as a waypoint.

"I honestly don't expect much trouble on the trip, but a lone old man might look like a target for bandits, and I haven't been an adventurer for, I'm sure, a lot longer than any of you have been."

The weather is quite fair for the journey, and you seem to make reasonable time, considering that Nethezar is relatively burdened and Bazrim has short legs.

However, shortly after you make a brief pause for lunch, you pass a copse of trees.  Erdolliel quickly sees at least two humanoids hiding in the shadows, and Eskard's keen ears tell him that _something_ was moving in the brush.
[sblock=OOC]Mithral shirt is simply +1.  Rope is of climbing.  Wand is CLWs w/ 34 charges.

Sorry for the delay.  I was also having trouble getting to the thread for some reason.

Oh, and as for "done not talking about anything," imagine the wonders of perhaps SAYING SOMETHING about your preference regarding the magic items, or even lack of such...  I bet that would have made this take significantly less time.

FYI, I'm sick of  comments like that.  I expect to not see more of them.  Let me know if we need to discuss this at length.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 26, 2007)

Erdolliel draws her bow and trains it on one of the humanoids.  "Show yourselves or the big guy will rip your heads off."[sblock=oc]if this is a surprise round I'll just draw the bow and speak, if this is before initiative I'll draw the bow, speak, and ready to shoot any hostile creature I can.  This includes spell casters casting.  If I can't formally ready, I'll just do exactly what I posted.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 26, 2007)

As they plod along, Eskard rapidly switches from child-like excitement to utter boredom.  Repeatedly asking how much further they have to go.

At the sound of something, Eskard draws his sword and steps toward the bushes. 

"Come out ." he shouts at the bushes.

[sblock=oc]i'm sorry[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 26, 2007)

Both Allustan and Nethezar at least momentarily appear shocked by the outbursts of Erdolliel and Eskard.

However, immediately after the elf and half-orc call out, a voice, sounding a bit less confident that you might expect, says, *"You... ah, have to pay a toll..."*
[sblock=OOC]How about we stay out of initiative for now?  I'll take your preparedness into account so as to possibly warrant a surprise round if things get there.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 26, 2007)

Erdolliel doesn't allow her aim to waver, but calls out.  "Allustan?  You seem to be a fair amount better traveled in these parts than I am.  Are they telling the truth?"


----------



## worthley (Sep 27, 2007)

Bazrim gives a quizical look at Erdolliel.  "You think our friend here would be willing to give up any amount of coin instead of fighting with whoever is hiding in the shadows there?"  Gesturing towards Eskard.  Bazrim finishes collecting himself, ready for battle.


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 27, 2007)

Eskard growls slightly and takes another step toward the bushes.


----------



## michael_noah (Sep 28, 2007)

Kushnak watches with amusement as the party regains their familiar form.  He adds his voice to the greeting, stating, "It's not really the place for a battle, but if you'll have one..."


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 28, 2007)

Allustan's lips form the faintest of smirks.  "Well," he begins in a sarcastic tone, "I suppose that old battle wizards that do _not_ have hired guards of your caliber might pay the... toll.  But us...  hmmmm."

Nethezar, on the other hand, takes his typically scholarly tone.  "Indeed, Bazrim, I think you are right.  Eskard has been clearly itching for a fight.  I do hope they give us one.  The half-orcs need their exercise."

Though the party hears no verbal response from the "toll man" in the bushes, you quickly have reason to suspect that a fight might not be in the works.  Even the less keen ears of Bazirm and Kushnak can tell that the noise they hear in the bushes sounds distinctly like retreat.


----------



## o3caudata (Sep 28, 2007)

Eskard whimpers slightly, looking toward his friends and back toward the bushes. He takes a few quick but restrained steps toward the bushes before sagging his shoulders and glummly returning to his friends.


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 28, 2007)

Erdolliel keeps her bow pointing towards the noise until her elvish ears can't hear it anymore.


----------



## michael_noah (Sep 28, 2007)

"That hardly would have been fun, Eskard," says Kushnak consolingly.  "Hopefully more suitable opponents will find us further down the road."


----------



## worthley (Sep 28, 2007)

Bazrim consoles Eskard with a pat on the back.  "In due time my friend."  He then gathers himself, and readys to continue his travels down the path.


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 28, 2007)

Allustan nods approvingly as the threat vanishes.  "Discretion, I find, is the most important, yet simultaneously most oft lacking trait of good adventurers."

With that, the group continues onward.

The remainder of travel that day is without incident.  The weather remains fair and the journey isn't too arduous.

You arrive at Shank's Rest a little before supper time.  While there is still some daylight left, Allustan urges the group to take respite at the abandoned farm, noting that there will be plenty of time tomorrow.

The farmhouse itself is dry, cozy, and reasonably secure.  Unlike the mine office where you'd spent the last couple days, the farmhouse is obviously frequently used, even though abandoned.

The sage quickly gets a fire going in the cooking pit and is soon brewing some tea.  As he puts the kettle over the fire, he turns to the group and he gets a slight grin on his face.  "I say...  I have some eggs I've been saving.  If any of you can tell me how many eggs you can eat on a empty stomach, I'll give them to you."


----------



## worthley (Sep 28, 2007)

Bazrim responds before Eskard gets too far into thought.  "It's not a riddle.  How many eggs would you like to eat for supper?"  Bazrim waits for Eskard's answer and then responds for himself.  "Three for me please.  But if it is a riddle, the answer is one, as our stomaches are no longer empty."


----------



## TiCaudata (Sep 28, 2007)

Erdolliel makes a slight grimace at the notion of an egg eating contest, muttering something about 'humans'.  "I think I'll hold myself to one."


----------



## Dichotomy (Sep 28, 2007)

Allustan nods at Bazrim.  "Yes, indeed.  One it is.  Well done.  But I jest a bit.  I have plenty of eggs for us all to have at least a couple with our meal."  The sage, seeming quite familiar with this place, goes to a cupboard in the kitchen, finds some mugs, and wipes them off.  "Anyone else for tea?"
[sblock=OOC]You guys can feel free to use this time to talk with Allustan and each other as much as you'd like.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Sep 30, 2007)

Kushnak looks at the too jokers in turn before stating, "Food is hardly a thing to be joking about, especially on the road.  What are you expecting to find out about these cultists and what they were after, wizard?"


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 1, 2007)

Erdolliel looks at Kushnak and starts to laugh.  "If you can't find mirth in the simple things what CAN you find it in?  This roadhouse seems generally safe so far.

"I am also curious about who we are traveling to meet though."

She eats the egg she reserved and has a cup of tea as well.


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 1, 2007)

The joke, entirely lost on Eskard, confounds him for a bit but eventually he chimes in "I could eat 50. But i can get my own food too."

Food tumbling from his mouth, Eskard asks "Who lives here? Are they dead?"

[sblock=oc]I couldn't resist.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Oct 1, 2007)

Bazrim finishes his eggs, unknowing of the yoke caught in his mangey beard.  "I think it might be best that we talk about all this during out travels tomorrow.  It's important that we get a good nights rest, and I think if we know more now, our minds might be too fixated on it to sleep tonight.  Plus, the sound our conversations will make might bait in some thieves for Eskard to take out his pent up agression on."


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 1, 2007)

"I think getting some pent up aggression out sounds like a pretty good idea actually.  I'm sure Kushnak wouldn't mind some swordwork either.  If you would be so kind as to enlighten us dear sage."


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 1, 2007)

Without saying anything himself, Nethezar quickly pulls out his book and a pen as he waits for Allustan to answer the queries.

The sage pours tea for himself and anyone else that desires some.  He begins speaking as he gets settled in.

"Where to begin...  I'm afraid I don't know how much information you each have already learned, so please forgive me if I am redundant.

"Several days ago, a group of young adventurers, much like yourselves, set out to explore the Whispering Cairn, which is an old tomb in the Cairn Hills near Diamond Lake.  The group found several artifacts, glyphs, symbols, and the like.  The glyphs were similar to an ancient language called Vaati, which is, essentially, a precursor to the Auran language of elemental air.  "Vaati" in fact means "Wind Duke" and refers to the Wind Dukes of Aaqa.  I'll not go overly into the history, but in short, the Wind Dukes were legendary beings of flesh and air that served the forces of Law.  They created the fabled _Rod of Law_ and battled the Queen of Chaos at the Battle of Pesh.  It turns out the the Whispering Cairn is in fact the tomb of one of the Wind Duke warriors.

"While that is quite interesting, it is in fact tangential.  In their exploration of the Whispering Cairn, the group discovered evidence of the cult known as the Ebon Triad, with which I believe you are familiar.  Among other things of interest are certain green worms connected to undead beings.  Those beings are called the Spawn of Kyuss, very powerful zombie-like undead.  Little is know of Kyuss except that over a thousand years ago he appeared in the Rift Canyon to the north.  He created dozens of new undead breeds and amassed a legion of such creatures bound to his will.  He even had an undead dragon at his side as general of his forces.  However, these green worms are all that remain of that legacy.  Kyuss' title: Harbinger of the Age of Worms.

"I go to Blackwall Keep now to meet with Marzena, a battle mage of the Free City assigned to the Keep and an old friend.  She sent me a message about reports of strange green worms.  This has caused me some alarm, given recent events in Diamond Lake.  And now you know why I had such a sense of urgency.

"The Ebon Triad, Spawn of Kyuss, the Age of Worms...  There was clearly something afoot in Diamond Lake, and you helped uncover it in Dourstone's Mine.  However, these reports from Marzena suggest that there is more to the story than I yet know."

For the moment at least, it appears that Eskard's question was forgotten.


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 2, 2007)

"Very powerful zombies?  Why don't I like the sound of that?

Oh yeah, because it would NOT be much fun."


----------



## worthley (Oct 2, 2007)

"After your recent situation, I thought you might have some compassion for the undead."  Responds Bazrim, having a difficult time getting his jab in through his chuckling.


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 2, 2007)

Quite mesmerized by the tale, Eskard stares blankly into space, drooling slightly, before recovering and asking "We are looking for zombies? 

His eyes dart around the room suspiciously and he begins sniffing the air curiously. "Zombies smell...wrong."


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 2, 2007)

Erdolliel gives a nasty look to Bazrim.  "I was dead, there was no 'UN' involved.  Undead bug me, it's harder to kill things that don't bleed profusely."


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 3, 2007)

Kushnak looks at his companions askance.  "You are all very strange sometimes."

"I suppose then, that we go merely to investigate.  That should be enough for now.  Those cultists were connected elsewhere, I'm sure, and we are bound to run into their associates as we look for these... worms."

The half-orc lazes about for a while before unrolling his bed.


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 4, 2007)

Allustan nods at Kushnak.  "I suspect you may be correct.  For my part, that is why I seek to find out more."

The sage turns to Erdolliel.  "I would, however, like to hear a bit more about what apparently happened to you.  I have never heard of the like.  You also went to look at the Whispering Cairn, did you not?  If you are not too tired, I would like to hear about that as well."
[sblock=OOC]I just want to make sure that you guys don't have more you want to talk about with Allustan or each other before we move on.  Ti, regarding any conversation on the topics Allustan just brought up, we can either play out a discussion, or you can just suffice to summarize (or even just summarize that you are summarizing   ).[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 4, 2007)

Erdolliel will discuss at length what happened to her with Allustan.  She might put a couple impatiently gentle jabs that he would know what the murals were like if he only would have gone in with her.


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 4, 2007)

Eskard returns to his drooly, mesmerized stare for Erdolliel's story.

"I can watch first." he says, still sniffing the air suspiciously.


----------



## worthley (Oct 5, 2007)

While some are stating when they will watch, Bazrim lays down for the night's rest, without a word to the others.


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Day 24*

[sblock=OOC]Just wanted to point out that, despite my use of the word "he" earlier, Marzena (the battle mage) is female.  Not sure how I made that typo.  So I edited.

Oh, and if you want, pick another item for Nethezar to ID.

Finally, I'm intentionally trying to give you guys plenty of time to talk IC.  If you'd rather I just keep moving on, I'll do so.[/sblock]
After discussion, the group each in their own way settles in for the night.  The night passes without incident.

In the morning, you rouse to the sounds of rain hitting the roof of the house and smells of sweet coffee and frying meat.  Allustan apparently woke before the rest of you and prepared a warm breakfast.  "The rain won't feel so depressing if our stomach are full and warm, don't you think?"

Nethezar also appeared to be up early.  The first of you to wake also sees the scholar and the sage speaking in hushed tones, though that seems to stop shortly after.


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 5, 2007)

Ignoring the whispers, Kushnak stomachs up to breakfast.  "What is our plan of attack then?  Those we're meeting, do you expect to learn everything we need to know from them?  Or will we be venturing into the wild to track down these worms?"


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 5, 2007)

Erdolliel looks suspiciously at Nethezar and Allustan when she wakes up.  She gets up and walks towards them, when she gets there she drops the magic sack in front of Nethezar and says, "Better make sure that all of our equipment doesn't end up cursed."

She then walks back to her bedding and prepares for the day's journey.


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 5, 2007)

Allustan serves up some breakfast for Kushnak as he answers the query.  "At this point, my purpose is investigatory.  Marzena's message was quite brief, so my priority is first simply to consult with her and learn what she knows.  I want to ascertain that the worms she reported are, indeed, the same kind of worms.  While I would not expect her to have erred in her judgment, I still wish to confirm her conclusion.  After such a consultation with her, we should know better the extent of any danger and how best to handle it."


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 5, 2007)

Eskard packs his things eagerly and devours whatever breakfast is around before going outside and waiting for the others.

[sblock=oc]As they travel Eskard will keep his sword drawn and 'wander' from the front to the back as they go..[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Oct 6, 2007)

Not seeming to care about the mornings conversations, Bazrim packs his things, moving as fast as his little legs and groggy mind can move him.  He half listens, so he will atleast have an idea of what is going on.


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 6, 2007)

When will we expect to reach them again?"  Erdolliel efficiently gathers up all her items and prepares for the days travels before breaking her fast.


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 6, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Hearing no other suggestion, Nethezar will ID the haversack.  It's a standard handy haversack.[/sblock]
Allustan answers Erdolliel's query.  We should reach the keep late this afternoon.  With luck, we won't get too wet."  The sage bundles up his supplies and tightens his cloak.

The rain outside is relatively light and doesn't slow the group, and doesn't cause enough moisture to affect the road overmuch.  However, it does affect visibility, so Erdolliel doesn't notice that another group is traveling on the road until they are about 100 feet away.

The group appears to be traveling at a normal pace on the road and is heading in your direction.  After a moment, Erodlliel's keen eyes can tell that the group consist of four humanoids.  They appear to be tall, nearly 7 feet, and a cross between a powerfully built human and a lizard with a long tail.

Allustan nods.  "Lizardfolk.  Probably native to the Mistmarsh."


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 6, 2007)

Erdolliel whispers to Allustan, "Anything to worry about?"[sblock=oc]Do I know anything about them?  Knowledge/Int check +2, I suppose I'm interested in if I think they will be hostile and what language they would speak.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 6, 2007)

"Well," Allustan speaks calmly, but quickly, "Lizardfolk are primitive, by our standards.  They have to fight to survive, and at times in history, the had conflict with the Free City en masse.  However, they aren't like goblins or the like, inasmuch as they don't despise us virtually inherently.  They might just be a hunting party looking for game.  Or they could be something worse.  Oh, they speak draconic."
[sblock=OOC]Everyone except Kushnak knows that Allustan's general portrayal is accurate.  Kushnak doesn't have the first clue.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 7, 2007)

Erdolliel motions for the group to stop, muttering "Don't look like you want to tear them to pieces.  I'm talking to both of you brutes!"  [sblock=DI]_if they don't want a fight, I am not about to bring one to them.  Let's hope these damn fool men don't start thinking with their swords first.  Now let's see, how do you properly phrase a peaceful greeting..._  Erdolliel gets ready to greet them in their native tongue.  Trying not to appear hostile, but with her sword arm ready.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 8, 2007)

Eskard droops his head sullenly and moves closer to the others, attempting to appear non-hostile but keeping his eyes trained on the approaching group.


----------



## worthley (Oct 8, 2007)

Bazrim does his best to hear what the lizardmen are talking about.  As he passes, he will look at them out the corner of his eye, in a way that is obvious he's trying to be sneaky about watching them.


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 8, 2007)

"Brutes?  Let's see how you get handled by the snakes, then, missy," jests Kushnak.  "We'll just stand back..."


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 9, 2007)

Following Erdolliel's lead, the party heads forward.  As the groups near each other, the lizardfolk look plainly cautious, but they seem non-hostile for the moment.  When the four lizardfolk are a mere 15 feet away from the party, they pause.  The one in the front, perhaps a leader, though its appearance doesn't signify such, gazes at Erdolliel intently, as if studying her.


----------



## worthley (Oct 9, 2007)

Noticing the others stopped, Bazrim makes his way the the front and starts to make gargled hissing sounds.  In the middle of his statement he lifts his right hand up, and agressivley points at his chest.

[sblock=those who speak Draconic] "Why do you stop?  And why do you stare at MY personal guard.[/sblock]
[sblock=Di] So, I don't really know how to do thought boxes, but here is goes.  Bazrim thinks:  These people either want to take Erdolliel or to kill our employer.  They may only know that the sage they are looking for is a spell caster.  Best draw the attention to me, as it will give Allustan enough time to cast the proper spells, and to have the half-orcs do their thing if it comes to battle.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 9, 2007)

Eskard stares questioningly at Bazrim while he speaks and turns to the lead lizardman waiting, and even perhaps visibly yearning, for some sign of hostility.


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 9, 2007)

Erdolliel stares hard at Bazrim, grinding her teeth as she does so.  She speaks up as well.  [sblock=Draconic capable speakers...]"It is nothing... sir ... Let us just continue on our way forward, and let them continue on theirs as well."[/sblock][sblock=di]_That damn FOOL!  I'll gut him 3 times when we get done with this, then I'll have Kushnak heal him so I can gut him 3 more!_[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 9, 2007)

One of the lizardfolk, not the one in the front, but rather the one directly behind that one, pipes up in the same language.  As he speaks, the demeanor of all four shifts from caution to assertive, perhaps even aggressive, though you can't be sure with their unfamiliar facial features.
[sblock=Draconic]*"Yes.  Better to continue.  But, short one, if you look for a fight..."*[/sblock]
Abruptly, Nethezar chimes in from near the back of the party, also in the same language.  The cleric's tone and demeanor both seem dismissive.
[sblock=Draconic]"Please, Astaria, stop feeding into Grimsol's delusions.  I told you that my recommended treatment for his psychosis requires that you _cease_ allowing him to pretend that he is Moradin.  Bah!"[/sblock]
As Nethezar speaks, it looks like his words have some affect on the lizardfolk.  One of them makes a sound like a snicker, and another opens his maw in what appears to be a grin.  However, the lizardfolk that spoke, looks askance between Bazrim and Erdolliel.

Allustan looks completely deadpan, as if trying quite hard to avoid showing any emotion.


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 9, 2007)

Erdolliel looks back towards Nethezar and mutters in a different language, she then gives another glare to Bazrim and blends back into the group.  [sblock=elvish speakers]"Right...forgot about that."[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Oct 9, 2007)

Bazrim gives a questioning look to the cleric, and lets the others pass.  Bazrim never removes his eyes from the lizardmen until they are 30 feet past.  Once they are clear, he turns his attention back to Neth and continues in common.  "You know them?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 9, 2007)

As Erdolliel moves back into the group and Bazrim stares at the lizardfolk, the apparent leader mutters a single word.  The pack moves on, giving each other and Bazrim, confused glances.
[sblock=Draconic]*"Lunatics..."*[/sblock]
The group soon goes by.  Bazrim asks Nethezar his query.


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 9, 2007)

Once the mage speaks, Erolliel spins on him with fury in her eyes, "Are you trying to get split from stem to stern?!?  Getting into a stare down with a 7 foot salamander is a good way to get your head bit off you bloody fool!  The next time you go and jeopardize me like that, I'll bloody well stick you from behind and let them have what's left!"  Though her voice is full of anger, she keeps her tone low, more of a hiss.  When she's done she turns on her heal and stalks down the road.


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 9, 2007)

Nethezar looks calmly after Erdolliel.  The cleric turns to Bazrim and flatly states, "I have absolutely no idea what you mean."  He turns and follows the elf.


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 10, 2007)

Eskard shakes his head at the arguments, looks glumly over his shoulder at the disappearing lizardfolk, and continues on as before.


----------



## worthley (Oct 10, 2007)

Bazrim, furiated with the responce from Erdolliel spouts off angrily.  "You should watch your mouth woman!  You might not remember this, but I walked out of that cave a few days ago.  Now I'm working off a debt of bringing your sorry hide back to life.  Know your place!"  He follows the others down the road, his face does not release the anger he's built up.


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 10, 2007)

Kushnak, disgusted, steps in front of the others.  "I don't know what you're all about, speaking in strange tongues and trying to pick a fight.  I'll be the first one to clash blades when it comes down to it, but you needn't be getting us into a skirmish with everyone on the damn road, including eachother," he bellows.

That done, he simply continues on, stating, "And girl, I think salamanders are more flamey than slimy."


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 10, 2007)

Erdolliel snorts in mirth at Kushnak's last statement, but doesn't slow down or acknowledge anything else.


----------



## worthley (Oct 10, 2007)

Bazrim listens to what Kushnak has to say, and then moves down the path, less angry than before.


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 11, 2007)

The group gets on its way again, and the lizardfolk continue in the opposite direction and are soon out of sight.  Morning gives way to afternoon.

Sometime after mid-afternoon, as you travel you become increasingly aware that there seem to be more flies than before.  Your noses fill with smells of smoke and perhaps even blood.  The terrain here is hilly, and Allustan looks at you each with concern.  "The keep is just over the next hill..."


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 11, 2007)

Erdolliel pulls her bow to the ready.  "I fear that your friends have already learned of the worms, sage.


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 15, 2007)

*Finishing Day 24*

The party cautiously crests the hill.  Before them, they see what must be Blackwall Keep.  However, all is not well.  The horse corral next to the keep appears to have been broken into, and a dead horse can be seen in the doorway.

In addition, between the party and the keep are two groups of five lizardfolk that had been apparently attacking the keep.  Erdolliel cautiously scouts the area.  The keep is surrounded by a total of six such groups of five, each group takes shelter from direct view of the keep.  The elf can also see that the doors to the keep itself had apparently been broken down and hastily repaired.

Allustan expresses great concern for those inside the keep, as there is no way of knowing how they fared after the keep door was broken.  The sage requests that the party attempt to aid whatever survivors remain at the keep while he uses a scroll of _teleport_ to return to the Garrison in Diamond Lake and, hopefully, return with a force.  Without hesitation, the party agrees.

After the sage departs, the party decides that their best option is to stay out of sight and wait for the lizardfolk to, presumably, make another strike at the keep.  The plan works well.  The party hears the lizardfolk signal each other.  Two of the groups rush straight for the doors to break them.  Two of the groups rush to the back side, presumably to attempt to climb up to the tower balcony of the keep.  The remaining two hold back.  While Kushnak, Eskard, and Nethezar rush to charge one of the groups hanging back, Bazrim utilizes his knew _fireball_ spell with miraculous results.  Both groups attempting to break down the keep door again are annihilated.  Bazrim and Erdolliel strike the other group hanging back while the other three finish off the apparently leader of this attack.  In short order, the only forces remaining are the ten that where trying to climb up the back.  That force flees into the Mistmarsh.

Inside the keep, the party is met by hagggard men, overjoyed at their saviors.  The men inform the group that they'd lost nearly half of their soldiers, including their commander.  To make matters worse, four of their number where captured when the lizardfolk first broke open the door, include Marzena, the Free City battlemage that Allustan had been coming to see.  The party attempts to interrogate a surviving lizardfolk, but even Bazrim's application of acid to the thing's extremities isn't enough to make it talk.  All that the soldiers can tell the party is that the lizardfolk captors would be at least half a day or more out, and that they went straight south into the Mistmarsh.  Kushnak uses _speak with dead_ on a lizardfolk and learns that this tribe of lizardfolk lair due south and that the tribe itself has approximately 60 members.

Given the late hour, the group takes their rest and sets out on the morrow.

*Day 25*

The group sets off into the Mistmarsh.  While the travel is wretched, Eskard is thankfully able to point out the best path through the swamp and the barbarian easily follows the lizardfolk trail.  During the day, the group is attacked by two crocodiles.  During the night, a giant crocodile also attacks.

*Day 26*

The group wakes from their sleep in the swamp and carries on.  Eskard is still able to pick out the best of paths.  The group is surprised by a group of ghouls laying in shallow water for an ambush, but the party makes relatively short work of them.

At nearly the end of the day, the party finds what must be the lizardfolk lair: a massive structure formed in the entwined roots of a grove of mangaroo trees.  The group takes but a moment to prepare, deciding that the best approach is to strike quickly.  The clerics provide some magical enhancement, most notably Kushnak gives Eskard the power of _fly_, and the group enters.

Not taking any chances and not stopping to examine the place, the party goes on a rampant offensive.  The group quickly moves through the lair, cutting down the lizardfolk defense mostly before it is even able to mobilize.  By the time some resistance is truly able to fight back, the lizardfolk are down too many to be effective.

The party quickly kills one stronger-looking lizardfolk that was guarding two of the human prisoners.  The party then finds a hermaphrodite shaman, who quickly surrenders to the overwhelming force and, oddly, requests that the group quickly enter the next room and kill the lizardfolk king.  The party obliges.

The king, like the other stronger warrior, has a black tinge to his scales.  While he is clearly a strong warrior, and even boasts about fighting in the area, he is simply unable to stand alone against the party.  While both Eskard and Erdolliel require a good amount of healing to get through the battle, it seemed nearly a foregone conclusion.

The party returns to the hermaphrodite, who had been watching over two more captives, including Marzena.  Marzena is freed.  Through questioning the hermaphrodite and Marzena, the party discovers that the reason the lizardfolk had been attacking was because, some time in the past, this tribe lost an entire generation of eggs.  They had been infested with worms that seemed like the same ones the party had heard of before.  The tribe had believed, convinced by the king, that the humans were responsible.  Now the hermaphrodite tells the party that there is a new generation of eggs, but it is guarded by kobolds that are even more draconic in nature that the creatures typically are.  The group sets out to help the, now sole surviving, lizardfolk.  The party is led to the egg chamber, where they make quick work of the kobolds.

In the group of perhaps 200 lizardfolk eggs, the party sees a large black egg.  It appears to be a dragon egg, but Bazrim notes that something about it looks amiss, though he cannot place it.  The party gingerly removes the large egg, leaving all of the lizardfolk eggs intact.  The group manages to acquire a good sum of treasure.  And the hermaphrodite indicates that, should the party ever make it to the Free City as they plan, it (the hermaphrodite) would appreciate if they could do anything to help arrange a treaty of some kind with the lizardfolk.

The group takes its rest in the nearly empty lizardfolk lair.


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 15, 2007)

Erdolliel rises early, examining her new equipment and making ready to travel.  Rummaging through the haversack, she gingerly notes the large black egg, still carefully avoiding contact with its cursed shell.

When the rest of the group wakes up she simply states "I imagine Allustan will be eager to see this egg."


----------



## worthley (Oct 16, 2007)

Barzrim replies smugly, "I'm sure he'll be just as eager to see Marzena alive and the keep still intact."


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 16, 2007)

"Too bad no one can say the same for you dwarf."


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 16, 2007)

Kushnak says his goodbyes to the sole remaining Lizardfolk.  "Your actions imply you would have been a fine opponent.  Pity the others in your tribe were not as noble.  We will send word from the city if there is anything to be done," he says as he clasps the fellows arm.

"As for Allustan, he is now waiting on us.  Let us reach him before anyone at the keep gets foolish ideas."  With that, he sets off back to the north.


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 16, 2007)

Eskard eagerly leads the group back through the marsh. 

"You are faster now." he says with amusement to Erdolliel, before turning back to the dwarf and laughing.


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 16, 2007)

Erdolliel gives a little grin at Eskard's action, but keeps looking straight ahead to keep the dwarf from seeing it.


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 16, 2007)

*Day 27*

The hermaphrodite lizardfolk shaman nods solemnly at Kushnak's words.  "Yes.  Pity they were not so noble.  Were it so easy..." he trails off, a touch of sadness in his voice.

"Please tell those in the Free City that I am Hishka, and I now speak for the Twisted Branch tribe.  May it grow strong in the years to come."

Eskard leads the group back in the direction of Blackwall Keep.  Though Bazrim is faster, Nethezar still is not, so travel is as slow as before.  This time you also have Marzena and the three soldiers in tow.

The travel during the day is uneventful, except at one point, you come upon what appear to be incredibly life-like statues of a couple crocodiles.  A quick check of the area shows no other signs of danger, however.

You continue on until nightfall, when Eskard finds another solid patch for a camp.  The night manages to pass without event.
[sblock=OOC]Survival checks: Eskard can't fail anymore

Feel free to play out any conversation you'd like.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 16, 2007)

"Bizarre!  Who would want to make such life like images of such creatures!  Maybe we are near the location of a different tribe?"  Erdolliel scans the area with extra vigor for the rest of the day.


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 17, 2007)

THe noxt morning, Erdolliel ponders the group of magical items before picking up the trident and bringing it over to Nethezar.  "We should see if this has any other tricks up it's sleeve.


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 17, 2007)

Kushnak rises and again sets out.  "I do hope there is an army waiting for us, and not a keep under seige by some other tribe," he wonders aloud.  "I am quite anxious to see what the sage makes of these tales of worms in the countryside."

[sblock=ooc]Any way for anyone to know how lifelike statues of things get made.  I know wes knows.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 17, 2007)

Eskard arises early and sets out to the keep, whistling quite contently and appearing considerably more confident in his choice of paths.

[sblock=oc]can't fail. woot![/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Oct 18, 2007)

"Those are quite odd statues.  I am sure I have heard of something like this before."
[sblock=ooc]Knowledge Religion, Arcana, and the Planes[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 18, 2007)

[sblock=worthley]Bazirm knows that any number of magical things can turn things to stone.  Likely candidates are basilisk (but usually live in desert), cockatrice (usually plains), and medusa (marshes)....  Hmmm.[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]Sorry guys.  I'm not getting up anymore tonight.  Bazrim will have to talk to you until I get another chance to post.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 18, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Well... I guess I have enough time to tell you the trident is +1 returning...[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Oct 18, 2007)

Bazrim informs the others about his recollection.  "Ah yes, A Madusa.  It's quite good that we didn't run into one.  They are quite frightening, and we could have easily suffered the same fate as the crocodiles before our weapons are even drawn."  He glances at the others, waiting for some remark, boasting their combat prowess.


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 18, 2007)

disregard


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 18, 2007)

[sblock=oc]







			
				Dichotomy said:
			
		

> ... except at one point, you come upon what appear to be incredibly life-like statues of a couple crocodiles.  A quick check of the area shows no other signs of danger...
> 
> ...You continue on until nightfall....




Seems like they're long gone to me.[/sblock]

Eskard's spirits remain high as they travel.  If he's allowed Eskard will toy with the trident.

"This is good for hunting... and for lazy people."

"But why does it come back?"

Almost immediately after, he has forgotten all about the trident, and is cheerily leading them through the marsh.


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 18, 2007)

*Day 28*

The group continues on what should be the last day through the Mistmarsh.  The day is horrid.  It seems almost unseasonably warm, much more so than the days prior, and the humidity is grossly excessive, even for a marsh.  You are each covered in sweat before you even set out.  As you walk, Nethezar heaves under the weight of his plate.  The three soldiers with you try to act tough, but guard duty in a keep is not like trudging through the marsh.  Marzena also struggles a bit, as, while she is not decrepit, she is beyond her prime years.

Nethezar, either trying to drive the group mad, or trying to keep his focus, has been mumbling under his breath most of the morning that, "It returns because it is _meant_ to return."

The scholar cleric's last chant is suddenly interrupted.  From a pool just ahead of you, another giant crocodile roars out of the water.



[sblock=OOC]On the map, M is Marzena, 1 is the croc.  The big grey spot is the pool with an island in the middle.  The smaller grey spots are trees.  The soldiers aren't on the map, cause they are gonna cower.

Status & Init (that's some crazy rolls!)
Bazrim (21)
Marzena (20)
Eskard (18)
Erdollier (17, fastest)
Crocodile (17, faster)
Kushnak (17)
Nethezar (13)[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Oct 19, 2007)

Bazrim gives out a huff of annoyment.  "Again?"   He then steps forward and lets forth a ray of flame to strike the croc.
[sblock=ooc]move 10 feet towards the croc, than scorching ray it[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 19, 2007)

Bazrim reacts quickly.  The dwarf moves to the front of the group for a clear shot, and fires a bolt of flame at the crocodile.  His aim is true, and the croc recoils in pain.

Marzena also reacts quickly.  The Blackwall Keep battlemage fires three familiar missiles of force, which slam into the croc.



[sblock=OOC]Bazrim: moves; rays 1, ranged touch 11+ hit, 10 damage
Marzena: magic missile 1; 10 damage

Status & Init (rearranged order)
Eskard
Erdolliel
Crocodile: 20 damage
Kushnak
Nethezar
Bazrim
Marzena[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 19, 2007)

Erdolliel fires an arrow at the crocodile.  "Wretched beasts!"


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 20, 2007)

Kushnak moves to the side to begin flanking the thing, and casts his own spell.

[sblock=ooc]spiritual weapon.  +8 to hit, 1d8+2 damage.  This is slow moving areas yes?  So SSS.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 21, 2007)

Eskard moves toward the croc warily but obviously prepared for a fight.

[sblock=oc]Say like 5' "n" of the tree due east from him with sword drawn and dodge against the croc.  Ready to attack him if he's within reach.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 21, 2007)

Eskard moves strategically closer and waits for the giant crocodile to close with him.

Erdolliel fires at the beast, but her aim is off.

Kushnak casts his spell, and a blade of force appears next to the croc and hacks into it.

Nethezar shrugs.  "Worked before," he says as he flippantly shouts a word of power.  The croc immediately starts thrashing its head to and fro.  "Huh... I'd have never suspected."



[sblock=OOC]Yes, I've been treating this as a "slow moving area."  In theory, I should've actually designated specific squares to be normal, shallow bog, and deep bog... but I thought that would be unnecessarily cumbersome.

Also, in light of Eskard's move and the croc's move, I'm presuming that Kushnak might have move someplace else.  So, feel free to tell me where (I left him at original position for now).

ALSO, I realized I'm an idiot.  The croc is HUGE not large.  So, I did two things: 1) I changed it to "O" because it is easier to see which squares it occupies; 2) I fixed its original placement so that it would still not be able to attack Eskard this turn.

Eskard: moves; readies
Erdolliel: shoots O, 5+ miss
Crocodile: moves
Kushnak: moves; casts _spiritual weapon_, 13+ hit, 9 damage
Nethezar: casts _blindness_, fort save 4+ FAIL, O is blind

Status & Init (rearranged order, again)
Bazrim
Marzena
Eskard: readied (although you can assume the ready won't be triggering this round)
Erdolliel
Crocodile: 29 damage; blind
Kushnak
Nethezar

Spells: _spiritual weapon_ 6 rounds remain; _blindness_ PERMANENT[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Oct 22, 2007)

Bazrim lets forth three missles of force, similar to what's already been seen.
[sblock=ooc]MM from memorized to the croc.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 22, 2007)

Erdolliel fires again.[sblock]attack O +8  damage 1d8 +2[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 22, 2007)

"Good show there.  Too bad the thing chose us for food instead of the lizards."

Kushnak begins to back away and let the ranged attacks do their work.


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 23, 2007)

Eskard giggles at the huge, thrashing crocodile and darts in for a quick strike.

[sblock=oc]Spring atk the croc: +11 / 2d6+7  And then straight back as far as i can get. sheath the sword on the way back.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 23, 2007)

The two mages both unleash another flurry of missiles at the blind croc.

Laughing at the sight of the sightless croc, Eskard shows off his newly-learned agility as he makes a deft lunge in and leap out.  The warrior carves a gaping wound in the croc's neck, and the beast collapses.

The spiritual sword makes quick work of the unconscious monstrosity.

Nethezar shrugs.  "Good.  Now we don't have to feel bad for the poor thing."
[sblock=OOC]Bazrim: _mm_ O, 8 damage
Marzena: _mm_ O, 9 damage (she wins again!)
Eskard: spring attacks O, 20! threat, 13+ crit, 20 damage (WEAK CRIT)... but it still dies

On a complete other note, I forgot to actually have her ask for her stuff back, but I assume that you guys gave Marzena her possessions.... right?[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Oct 24, 2007)

Bazrim amused by the thought of having pitty for a blood thirsty beast gives a chuckle to Neth's statement.  The grin remains on his face as he walks from the area and quite some time down the path.


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 24, 2007)

Eskard's chucking stops flat as the spiritual weapon destroys the beast. He gives a snide look to the dwarf as he redraws his sword.

He immediately returns to his scouting for the correct path out of the marsh.


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 24, 2007)

Non-plussed by the small encounter, Kushnak has a short look around for more danger before continuing.

[sblock=ooc]Anything interesting about the island?  Giant mound of crocodile treasure on it?

Kushnak will return her stuff when she asks.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 24, 2007)

Erdolliel performs a quick check to see if any other hapless victims left anything behind.[sblock=oc]search the area and the croc...[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 24, 2007)

Erdolliel and Kushnak both scan the area.  Unfortunately, the crocodile does not appear to have a bed of gold or any other trinkets from possible previous meals.

Once the search is done, Eskard resumes his lead of the party through the Mistmarsh.

Near the end of the day, you finally reach the edge of the Mistmarsh.  Exhausted from the heat and the tiring travel, the soldiers with you perk up and raise a cheer as you see Blackwall Keep on the hill.

*"It will be good to have a long bath,"* Marzena comments as you approach.

You also see that Garrison reinforcements have arrived.  You see a squad of soldiers raising a decent-sized tent as you approach, suggesting that they had only arrived today.  One of the soldiers, a bit more decorated than the others, jogs up to the group as you approach.  Accompanying him is one of the soldiers you recognize from the keep.

*"I'm Captain Rugarf.  You must be the group that came here with Allustan.  The sage did not come back with us, but he wanted me to give you this."*  The captain hands you a short note, signed by Allustan.  It is simply a request that you escort Marzena back to Diamond Lake so that you all can discuss the green worms.

The soldier from the keep steps forward.  Though you'd expect him to be happy at your success, the man wears a frown.  *"Marzena, thank the gods you're safe.  We have... a problem.  Umm... Before you came here, what, two years ago, we had our old wizard.  Well...  He didn't go mad and wander into the swamp like command said.  We... uh, made that up.  He... well, he went to visit the lizardfolk two years ago.  He came back... changed, and he kept changing.  He had... he had green worms.  He looked like a zombie with green worms."*  The soldier's voice quickens as he speaks, and soon his words start tumbling out in a rush.

*"We couldn't bring ourselves to kill him.  We just couldn't.  So we locked him in the unfinished escape tunnel in the basement.  But... but he got out while you were gone.  And he got two of our men.  And, I don't think he killed them, 'cause we can hear more than one thing moving down there.  It's loose in the basement now.  We barricaded the steps."*

The soldier stares at the ground, obviously ashamed.  *"I'm sorry we didn't tell you.  Any of you,"* he includes the party as well as Marzena.  *"He... he was our friend, and we thought..."*  He trails off, unable to complete his thought.

Marzena shakes her head, but before she gets out a word, Nethezar intones flatly, "The Spawn of Kyuss.  They multiply by infesting humanoids with their worms.  If two of your men are gone, it means there are three of those things in the basement."
[sblock=OOC]Let's just pretend that Marzena already asked for her stuff back, you know, back when you first freed her and I was too stupid to think of it.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 24, 2007)

Erdolliel frowns at the soldier, "Foolish humans!  Well if we are going to clean this mess up for you, we are going to need to know everything you can tell us about this tunnel.  How big and long?  How secure?  If we are going to let our wizard's fire loose down the hall, we better know if it will bring down half the fort with it."  She then walks up the hill towards the keep, looking for a secure place to stash her sack.[sblock=oc]She'll grab a few essentials out of the sack while she's at it like the cure potions and the alchemist's fire.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 25, 2007)

Kushnak spits in disgust.  "You should be ashamed of yourselves.  This is no way for soldiers to act," he berates the guards.  Turning away from them, he addresses the mage and his fellows, "I take it there is no saving them, as they are undead.  We'll need to go in with force."

"As for you girl, you're catching on," he says to Erdolliel.


----------



## worthley (Oct 25, 2007)

Bazrim ponders over the ignorance of these soldiers and begins to wonder that to do to take care of the situation.  He then states his idea.  "We don't want their worms touching us, so I think it is best that we draw them out to a place where we can attack them from a distance.  That way more of us can attack them,  and we can keep a distance, as we won't be effected by their curse."


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 25, 2007)

*"Well... umm..."* the soldier responds to Erdolliel.  Obviously hoping to try to make up for the secret, he tries to be helpful.  He quickly draws a crude map in the dirt and points out places of interest.

*"So, you come down the steps into the basement here.[size=-2]  (A)[/size]  This here [size=-2](B)[/size] is the kitchen.  These [size=-2](C)[/size] are private quarters.  This [size=-2](D)[/size] is the pantry.  And that [size=-2](E)[/size] is the tunnel.  It was meant to be an escape tunnel, but we never finished it.  It's only some 40 feet long.

"But, ummm... It... or them, I guess...  they're not just in the tunnel.  The have the whole basement.  The door to the tunnel was locked, but I guess when the lizardfolk broke in, the must've busted the lock."*

Marzena opens her mouth to address Kushnak's query, but Nethezar seems oblivious to her.  "Not in the slightest.  They are dead.  It was sheer idiocy that they didn't destroy the walking corpse."  Despite the cruelty in the words themselves, the scholar's tone is completely flat, as if he was simply stating fact, rather than making a judgment on the soldiers' actions.  Marzena gives Nethezar an icy stare, but he seems to not even notice.

*"But... but you can make another one of those huge fire blasts, right?  Like with the lizards?  They can't take that!"* the soldier, looking for some hope, eagerly says to Bazrim.



[sblock=OOC]The map is SUPPOSED to look like crap.  Really.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 26, 2007)

"If they DO take that, we'll need to act fast.  I think we are better off having them in close quarters so that Eskard and I can take advantage of their slow reactions."  She turns to the soldier,  "You did say they were zombies right?  That means they should move slow."


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 26, 2007)

Nethezar clears his throat loudly.  "'Slowly.'  You meant 'slowly.'  And, while they are like zombies, they are actually not particularly slow."


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 26, 2007)

"I meant what I said human!"


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 26, 2007)

Still somewhat angry, Kushnak shoulders his way past the others toward the basement.


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 26, 2007)

Eskard mimics Kushnak's attitude and bumps through the others to follow, sword drawn.


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 26, 2007)

Erdolliel follows Kushnak muttering over her shoulder while she walks.  "Are you ready to toast them mage?  If they can move fast, we might have trouble staying away from them."  She suddenly turns to Nethezar, "Can they infect us somehow?"


----------



## worthley (Oct 26, 2007)

Bazrim ignores the elf's question and follows with the others.  "Let's see how invincible they really are."


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 27, 2007)

Nethezar answers Erdolliel's query in a tone empty of emotion.  "Absolutely.  If they touch you at all, the worms will spread.  I suggest killing them quickly, as I do not have the spells ready to heal you if you become infected.  Oh, and they can throw the worms as well."
[sblock=OOC]Any last minute plans?[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 28, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Just buffing.  Gonna use Magic Vestment, SoF, Entropic shield.  Bull's strength on Eskard.  Pro Evil on Eskard.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 28, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I'm going to take the non-response as a "no," since I should actually know better than to expect explicit negative responses.[/sblock]
A group of eager, yet obviously fearful soldiers follows the party into Blackwall Keep.

A hastily-built barricade blocks off the stairway to the basement.  The soldiers, under the direction of one of their own, quickly remove certain supporting parts of the barricade, making the structure movable from the staircase.  With precision, the group hoists the barricade away, clearing the path downstairs.

The very instant the barricade is clear, and unnatural aura seems to spill up the staircase.  Some of the soldiers clearly become affected by some supernatural terror and drop what they are doing to flee.  Even those that hold steady are clearly afraid of what hides beneath them.  But it is not just the soldiers that feel the unnatural terror.  Both Kushnak and Bazrim fall prey to a fear unlike any they have ever experienced.  The terror grips their minds, and they lack the ability to do anything but flee.

Those who are not terrified, see what must be a spawn of Kyuss.  The creature does look much like a zombie, a walking dead corpse with rotting flesh, however, you can see what appear to be dozens of green worms writing all over the creature.  On its hands and face, and even going into and coming out of every orifice on the creature.  It stands on the landing halfway down the stairs.  And though the stairs turn at the landing, it looks as if there is no light coming from the basement.  Could it be that these undead were cunning enough to douse the lights in the basement?
[sblock=OOC]Fear aura: will saves K-2+, fail; R-12+, success; S-19+, success; B-1!, fail; N-16+, success
Kushnak and Bazrim are both panicked; they drop anything in their hands and must flee from the basement (as well as all the other mods of the condition).

So, I'm not posting a map yet.  You are in the ground floor of the keep, as you hopefully recall from the poster map.  You are basically just bunched up in there.  The stairs go straight ahead and down for 10 feet, then turn 90 degrees to the right, going another 15 feet to the bottom (though you can't actually see further than the landing).

Status and Init:
Bazrim (23): panicked
Eskard (21): +4 STR (6 min), +2 AC and +2 to saves v. evil (6 min)
Kushnak (7): panicked; +1 AC (6 hours), +3 AC (6 min), 20% miss chance v. ranged (6 min)
Nethezar (6):
Erdolliel (4):
1 (2):

And, for the record, I'd appreciate in the future if you could post mods and such so that I don't have to look up your buffs.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 29, 2007)

Eskard laughs as the dwarf turns and runs away, tightening the grip on his sword.

"Run Dwarf Run" he shouts at his retreating companion.

[sblock=oc]How far away from Eskard is the landing/creature? Can he charge?[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 29, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Hee hee...

So, the landing is down the stairs 10 feet, but I guess you could call it "diagonal" and say its 15 feet.  I'm willing to engage in the assumption that Eskard would have been right at the front, waiting to kill something.  So, at most he'd be 10 feet away from the stairs themselves, call it 25 feet tops.  However, I don't know whether you can charge on stairs, and I don't have the time to look it up.

If you can charge on stairs, you can charge.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 29, 2007)

[sblock=oc]I couldn't find anything that explicitly says you can or can't charge down stairs.  there was a faq question that said you could jump as a part of a charge saying that the 'straight line' of movement wouldn't actually be broken.  This could be viewed as similar to that.  It could also be viewed as having to change direction when you got to the stairs.  If the stairs were going up, I think it would make more sense to say no.  When the stairs are going down (like now) I think it makes sense to say that gravity does a good amount of the work.

anyone else?[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 29, 2007)

[sblock=oc]Dodge against 1, Spring Atk #1(PA2) +11 / 2d+12; then straight back to as near where he started as possible.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 29, 2007)

"Why, Kelanen, have you forsaken me!" Kushnak shouts, running past the soldiers and into the hills.


----------



## worthley (Oct 29, 2007)

Bazrim flees screaming and yelling in sentences that are comprised of many languages.  His fat little legs moving his body out of the keep as best they can.
[sblock=ooc] Sorry I didn't post over the weekend.  I hope it's ok to assume that Bazrim would have cast mage armor on himself before going in.  If not, I completely understand that it would be a reasonable 'punishment' for him to not be able to have cast it before.

Bazrim will double move best he can to leave the keep.

Do I/Bazrim have any idea how long being paniced will last for?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 29, 2007)

Erdolliel curses dwarven cowardice, pulls a flask off her belt and hurls it at the the worm ridden zombie below.[sblock=oc]dodge against 1, draw alchemist's fire and throw it at 1, ranged touch attack 10' increment +7, 1d6 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 29, 2007)

While Bazrim and Kushnak flee, the other three lay into the undead.

Eskard makes a clumsy swing, but he still crushes the creature.

Nethezar fires his wand at the creature, seeing that it already looks in bad shape (even for a walking corpse).

Erdolliel's alchemist fire quickly finishes the thing off.

You can hear shuffling and moaning from the basement still.
[sblock=OOC]Bazrim: runs away
Eskard: dodge; spring attack 1, 2+...  hits (does that tell you something?), 20 damage
Kushnak: runs away
Nethezar: wands 1, 5 damage
Erdolliel: fires 1, 19+ hit, 6 damage; 1 "dies"  (that sure was fast)

Bazrim does not know how long he might run.  We are gonna stay in rounds for now.

Status and Init:
Bazrim (23): panicked (1 round away)
Eskard (21): dodge v. 1; +4 STR (6 min), +2 AC and +2 to saves v. evil (6 min)
Kushnak (7): panicked (1 round away); +1 AC (6 hours), +3 AC (6 min), 20% miss chance v. ranged (6 min)
Nethezar (6):
Erdolliel (4):
1 (2): 31 damage; dead[/SBLOCK]


----------



## worthley (Oct 30, 2007)

Bazrim will continue running from the structure until he is able to gather himself and head back.


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 30, 2007)

"That was simple enough." The elf turns to the remaining soldiers, "Any of you recognize him?  We ought to wait for the others to return before we continue on with the other two.  Do you know if the wizard will retain any spells Nethezar?"  Erdolliel then gathers her bow and waits for more zombies.


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 30, 2007)

He shouts to Kushnak, "It's dead." Thinking for a moment he adds, still shouting, "....again."

Eskard looks back and forth several times from his fleeing friend to the stairs, before moving to the top step and standing ready.  
[sblock=oc]I agree, i think, that you can't charge over some ground, then down some stairs.  But if you can just charge down stairs, straight line movement and all, Eskard readies a partial charge anything that comes from the basement.  Otherwise he readies to spring attack.(can you ready to spring attack?) hee hee hee if not he stands there and looks scary[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 30, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]While I still don't actually KNOW, I think it would be okay to charge down the steps if you are at the top of them.  In any case, I'll make it easier by having the things not come up.  Ta da.

We are out of rounds for the moment.[/sblock]
"No spells," Nethezar responds to Erdolliel.  "And thank the gods for that."  The cleric solidly stands next to Eskard with his wand pointed down the stairs.  However, nothing else seems to be coming up the steps.

After a little more than half a minute, Bazrim and Kushnak come to their senses.  In just as much time over again, both have made their way to the party again.  And still, nothing has come up the steps.

Nethezar turns to Bazrim.  "Try to not run away again."  Perhaps not surprisingly, he says nothing about Kushnak fleeing.  The cleric utters a quick prayer, and the party feels a boost in morale.
[sblock=OOC]Neth casts _bless_.

Status:
Eskard: +4 STR (44 rounds remain), +2 AC and +2 to saves v. evil (44 rounds)
Kushnak: +1 AC (6 hours), +3 AC (44 rounds), 20% miss chance v. ranged (44 rounds)
Bazrim: mage armor (6 hours)

Party: bless (60 rounds), +1 morale bonus to hit and to saves against fear[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 30, 2007)

Eager to make up for his earlier failure, Kushnak rushes down the stairs with a yell, "To the corpsefires with you!"


----------



## o3caudata (Oct 30, 2007)

Eskard follows close on Kushnak's heals, ready to fight.


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 30, 2007)

Erdolliel sighs, mentally reviews the crude map, draws her sword, and descends after Kushnak and Eskard, carefully avoiding any contact with the smoldering corpse.


----------



## worthley (Oct 30, 2007)

Bazrim avoids eye contact with the others as he prepares for battle.  "You just don't comprehend the devistating things these undead are capable of....   We were lucky."


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 30, 2007)

"Blasted dark," Nethezar mutters.  The cleric shoves his _everburning_ morningstar in his belt, leaving his wand in hand, as he follows the group down the stairs.

Once you reach the bottom, you find that quarters are rather cramped.  The kitchen area has a cooking fireplace on the northwest corner, a long table stacked with clay dishes on the east wall, and a washbasin on the south wall.  Cooking pots hang on the walls and the center of the room has a short, broad barrel with handles, probably for scraps and garbage.

On the other side of the barrel, you see another zombie-like corpse, again with green worms.  Another unnatural wave of terror passes over the group.  Both Kushnak and Bazrim steel themselves against the familiar feeling.  Erdolliel and Nethezar each nearly give in, but have just enough strength for Nethezar's spell to keep their emotions in check.  Eskard, however, is utterly overwhelmed with a feeling of absolute terror.



[sblock=OOC]Will saves: K-12+, R-10+, S-4+, B-10+, N-3+...  Eskard fails the save (both Erdolliel and Nethezar ONLY make the save because of _bless_; wouldn't THAT have been ironic?)

This is a new #1, not the old #1.  North is up on the map.

Status & Init:
Erdolliel (23):
Nethezar (13):
Kushnak (12): +1 AC (6 hours), +3 AC (43 rounds), 20% miss chance v. ranged (43 rounds)
Eskard (11): panicked; +4 STR (43 rounds remain), +2 AC and +2 to saves v. evil (43 rounds)
1 (6):
Bazrim (5): mage armor (6 hours)

Party: bless (60 rounds), +1 morale bonus to hit and to saves against fear[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 30, 2007)

Erdolliel springs into action moving to the creature, striking, and moving back.  [sblock=oc]spring attack 1, +7  1d8+3, I am pretty sure that S,SW,SW,W,attack,E,NE,N should cover it.  Dodge against 1[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Oct 31, 2007)

Kushnak steps forward with sword in one hand, the small replica sword symbol of Kelanen in the other, and divine energy surges from him.

[sblock]Turn - d20.  6hd max +1 per 3 above 10 the roll is.  2d6+4 total damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Oct 31, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]I assume worthley is just waiting so that you can all be on one side (so to speak) of the baddy in order.[/sblock]
Erdolliel quickly takes the offensive and performs a quick strike much like Eskard had done before.

Nethezar steps to the front and flippantly says, "Go away."  Divine energy floods forth, and the Spawn is clearly affected.

Kushnak, hunting for the other spawn, opens the door near him.  The half-orc doesn't see it inside, and he moves to the next doorway.

While Eskard sadly tears up the stairs, the Spawn also runs.  It cowers in the corner, overwhelmed by divine energy.  However, the wound Erdolliel delivered appears to close some.

Surprisingly, the other Spawn comes from the north hall.  While the group shrugs off another dose of supernatural fear, Bazrim finds himself in a bad situation.  The undead slams the mage with a fist.  As it connects, the dwarf sees the nastiest green worm quickly crawl onto him.  The worm immediately begins boring into the dwarf's flesh.



[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: spring attacks 1, 6+ hit, 9 damage
Nethezar: moves; turns, 20+ check, damage 6+ is enough
Kushnak: (m_n told me what he wanted to do in light of the turning) opens the door; moves
Eskard: runs away (I'm assuming up the stairs)
1: moves; cowers; fast heals 5
2: (I'm sneaky!) stops delaying; moves; more will saves, K-6+, R-14+, B-16+, N-4+ (everyone saves; i don't think there is actually LOE to K, but, meh, get it over with); attacks B, 17+ hit, 11 damage, transfers worm

Status & Init (reordered):
Bazrim: 11 damage; worm on skin; mage armor (6 hours)
Erdolliel (23): dodge v 1
Nethezar (13):
Kushnak (12): +1 AC (6 hours), +3 AC (42 rounds), 20% miss chance v. ranged (42 rounds)
Eskard (11): panicked (1 round away); +4 STR (42 rounds remain), +2 AC and +2 to saves v. evil (42 rounds)
1 (6): 4 damage; turned (10 rounds)
2 (yup, there's a 2): 

Party: bless (59 rounds), +1 morale bonus to hit and to saves against fear[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Oct 31, 2007)

"AH!"  The elf yells as the second zombie appears.  She quickly stabs it and moves away again.[sblock=oc]E,stab,W,W,SW,W[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Nov 1, 2007)

Bazrim moves away from the undead in a panic. He lets out a scream, then sends forth missles of force at the worm that is making it's way into his skin.
[sblock=ooc]move as close to Kushnak as I can, then cast MM(from memorized) all 3 at the damn worm.  If hit by AoO, Will split the missles at the worms.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 1, 2007)

Bazrim panics and backs away.  The Spawn takes advantage of the opportunity to strike the mage again.  The blow connects and a second disgusting worm is deposited on the dwarf.  Bazrim fires missiles at both of them.  It seems to have worked, as they both stop moving and fall off of the dwarf's flesh.

Erdolliel makes another quick jab, this time at the closer Spawn.

Nethezar looks at the second Spawn and, in a tone a bit like a scolding parent, says, "Yes, you too."  More divine energy bursts forth, and the second Spawn appears as affected as the first.  The cleric calls 'round the corner.  "Good show.  Can you finish them?"



[sblock=OOC]Bazrim: moves; AoO, 17+ hit, 8 damage, another worm transfers; missiles the worms, they both die
Erdolliel: spring attack 2, 20! hit, 6 damage
Nethezar: turns, 9+ check, 11+ damage, success

Status & Init (reordered again):
Kushnak (12): +1 AC (6 hours), +3 AC (42 rounds), 20% miss chance v. ranged (42 rounds)
Eskard (11): panicked (1 round away); +4 STR (42 rounds remain), +2 AC and +2 to saves v. evil (42 rounds)
1 (6): 4 damage; turned (9 rounds)
2: 6 damage; turned (10 rounds)
Bazrim: 19 damage; worm on skin; mage armor (6 hours)
Erdolliel (23): dodge v 1
Nethezar (13):

Party: bless (58 rounds), +1 morale bonus to hit and to saves against fear[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 1, 2007)

"I imagine my bow will make short work of them."


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 1, 2007)

Kushnak pears from behind the wall, and seeing the undead cowering, dispatches them with his sword.

[sblock=ooc]Attack #1[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 1, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]So, upon reflection, there is really no possible way that you won't kill them before 9 rounds passes.  So, if you guys are okay with it, we can just say that you do so.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 1, 2007)

[sblock=oc]I'm all for it, but she won't get near them, just shoot them.  Could we fast forward to the part where no worms are moving, Eskard comes back, and Erdolliel searches the bodies?[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Nov 2, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]I'm ok with jumping past combat[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 2, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Well, 3 of 5 is a quorum, and our quorum is unanimous.[/sblock]
While the divine power of Nethezar holds the Spawn of Kyuss at bay, Erdolliel, Bazrim, and Kushnak dispatch the undead.  Fortunately, it appears the the green worms cannot survive with their hosts dead.  In the meantime, Eskard's fear has worn off, and the warrior finds himself no longer fleeing madly.


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 2, 2007)

Erdolliel searches the corpses for anything useful.


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 2, 2007)

The elf's search turns up nothing, save for clothing or other personal effects.  The soldiers would likely be able to use such to tell which corpse was which, but otherwise it is of little interest.


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 3, 2007)

"Well then, shall we proceed back to Diamond Lake?"


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 4, 2007)

Eskard returns to the group looking somewhat sheepish and spits "I didn't mean to run away."


----------



## worthley (Nov 4, 2007)

"It's alright lad.  I understand.  They almost turned me into one of their own."  Bazrim responds to Eskard.


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 6, 2007)

"I must say, there seems to be a lot of fuss raised about these, considering their lack of battle skills," Kushnak says.  "We should in fact get back and speak to Allustan.  Let's make haste..."

[sblock]No pun intended.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 6, 2007)

Nethezar looks at Kushnak and nonchalantly notes, "While not terribly resilient, they are dangerous.  In fact, if Bazrim hadn't acted so quickly, he would have been as good as dead in just a couple more seconds.  I will take better precautions in the future to ensure that I can handle the situation, since we may found ourselves facing these again.  I believe _remove curse_ and _remove disease_ powers can destroy a worm even after it has entered a potential host's body."

Once the basement is safe, the soldiers quickly try to put the place back in order.  Marzena, also anxious to get on the road, quickly gathers some supplies and her own notes from her room.  However, once she returns with her belongings, you notice that she looks quite weary.  In fact, now that the adrenaline of battle has faded, you all realize that you've spent virtually the entire day trudging through the Mistmarsh.
[sblock=OOC]That is an IC way of saying that you guys have already been traveling for virtually 8 hours today.  You can forced march, if you wish, and the NPCs will go along with it (to the extent they can), if that is what you want to do.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Nov 7, 2007)

Bazrim, tired from an already long day begins to close his eyes as the conversation goes.  Neth's statement ends with dwarven snoreing covering his voice.
[sblock=ooc]I say rest first[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 7, 2007)

Erdolliel shakes her head at the dwarf in disgusted pity.  "It's a shame he can actually be useful sometimes, otherwise I'd say that we should leave his stubby legs to catch up when they can."


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 8, 2007)

Finding a comfortable place to sit, Eskard looks at Kushnak and Marzena questioningly.

[sblock=oc]Either way[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 8, 2007)

Kushnak emerges from the basement and notices for the first time that the sun is setting.  He looks around and promptly plops himself down somewhere quite pleased with himself.  "On second thought, we've done enough work for the time being.  Is that horse still good?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 8, 2007)

*Into Day 29*

Marzena looks simply aghast at Kushnak's words.  One of the soldiers swallows a lump in his throat, but is able to respond.  *"Sir, we disposed of the dead horses while you were gone... Sir."*

The soldiers with great delight, however, do provide a meal for the party that evening.  One of the soldiers must be a relatively accomplished cook, as the food, consisting of a hearty meat stew and savory bread, is really very good and filling.  In celebration of your exploits and all that you've done for them, they also break out the reserves of ale and wine.  Though not great, it is of decent quality.

You rest for the night.  While some of you may wake up with a bit of the too-drunk-flu in the morning, the day actually looks to be nice for travel.  The soldiers provide a hearty breakfast and wish you well on your journey.

The day's travel is largely uneventful.  You pass by a group of halflings traveling the road.  The group seems like farmers from their attire, and they carry sacks.  They are friendly enough, but not too open with well-armed strangers on the road.

At the end of the day, you find yourself approaching Shank's Rest once more.
[sblock=OOC]I wanted to stop, rather than skipping straight to Diamond Lake, to allow you guys the opportunity to do anything, RPing or otherwise.  Neth will also ID something for today and tomorrow, if you pick out stuff.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 9, 2007)

Erdolliel rummages through the still unknown items, choosing which to ID next.  "We certainly have enough to keep you busy, human.  She pulls out the circlet and hands it to the cleric.

After dinner, she searches Shank's Rest for anything interesting.

The next morning she produces the ring for Nethezar's identification.[sblock=oc]if any of you think anything else should by ID'd say so.  (yes that offer was because I feel obligated to say it...)  Erdolliel will thoroughly search the building (search +13)[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Nov 9, 2007)

Bazrim begins to ponder aloud about his thoughts on the green worms.  "If they were supposed to create these 'invincible' undead, maybe you need to add them to something that is already undead.  Or, we didn't really destroy them, as they will regenerate.  Or, they can't be harmed by non-magical means.  Or, ........"  Bazrim continues with some reasonable sugestions, and some that you would have only expected Neth to come up with.


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 11, 2007)

Eskard stops gathering his things to continue on to Diamond Lake and says, with a look of concern "Ahh... They aren't dead?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 11, 2007)

*Day 30*

As the group sits around and has their meal, Nethezar gives a lengthy explanation of the circlet you had found and its powers.  The cleric also occasionally gives Bazrim an odd glance, as if assessing him.  "Must make sure you aren't sick.  Those things also spread disease, but you look fine."

Erdolliel's extensive search of Shank's Rest turns up nothing of note.  There are no hidden stashes from previous travelers or the like.  It just appears like an old farmhouse, somewhat remarkably well-preserved.

Marzena spends her time a bit distant from the group.  While she engages in any conversation brought to her, she doesn't go out of her way to start any.  She seems troubled, likely preoccupied with both her recent capture as well as the larger events that seem to be unfolding.

The next morning presents fair weather yet again.  Nethezar takes the time to identify the ring and explain its properties to the group.

Your travel today is uneventful.  You don't even pass other travelers on the road.  You arrive back in Diamond Lake just before sundown, and the place looks like the same shithole it was when you left.
[sblock=Ti]While it may be coincidence, upon your entry into town, Erdolliel is fairly confident that she notices a couple men note the party's presence and scatter off in opposite directions.[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]The circlet is a _circlet of persuasion_.  The ring is a _minor spell storing ring_, and it is currently empty.

You guys can continue to talk, if you wish, including sort of retroactively going back to fill in conversation at Shank's rest.  I just decided that it was unfair for me to keep waiting when m_n's recent posting habits in this game have been as they have.  If you guys would like me to wait longer, I will.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 11, 2007)

"Our return appears to have been noted, we might wish to be careful about who we meet.  Let's hurry to Allustan before too much trouble can find us."


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 12, 2007)

Kushnak shrugs at the comment from Erdolliel.  "We should in fact see him.  As much as I dislike simply doing the bidding of these..." he says with a thumb pointed at Marzena, "we aren't going to find a cause to fight for without someone explaining to us what's going on..."


----------



## worthley (Nov 13, 2007)

"If someone had people waiting for us, I wouldn't be surprised to find out that Allustan has been incarcerated."  Bazrim responds, as he slowly moves his hand to a pouch on his belt.


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 13, 2007)

Erdolliel looks askance at the dwarf and speaks dismissively,  "Allustan knows how to take care of himself I'm sure.  He wouldn't be alive anymore otherwise."


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 13, 2007)

Nethezar nods at Erdolliel's words.  "Indeed.  It is not as if he has only your minor skill, dwarf."  As you've likely grown accustomed, Nethezar's biting words are again delivered in a completely neutral, matter-of-fact tone.


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 13, 2007)

Without another word, Kushnak heads toward the sage's home.


----------



## worthley (Nov 13, 2007)

Bazrim follows the half-orc, upset at how quickly the others forget about the demon they came across in this very town, only days ago.


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 14, 2007)

Marzena looks askance at the group, but remains silent as they head toward Allustan's home.

Just as before, the sage's home is like a small, out-of-place paradise in the midst of Diamond Lake.  The home is freshly painted, the yard well tended, and the mediation garden beckons thoughts of peace.  As you approach, the sage opens the door and greets you with a pleasant smile.

"Friends, I am glad to see you have returned safely.  I knew I could leave the task in your capable hands.  Marzena!" he exclaims as he gives the battlemage from Blackwall Keep a friendly hug, "It has been too long!  Please, all of you, come in.  I have refreshments."

Allustan invites you into his lovely, though modest, home.  The front door leads straight into the sage's study.  Hundreds of books stuff shelves built into the walls.  Near a corner sits a fine mahogany table with a dragonchess board frozen in mid-game.  Having prepared for your arrival, the sage has some obviously extra chairs in the study.  It makes the space seem a bit cramped, but not overly so.

Allustan first gives each of you a wet towel to clean yourselves a bit and then quickly serves up a strong tea, and, for those that wish, he adds a sweet-tasting liquor to it.  He has some shortbreads and, knowing that he'd be entertaining half-orcs, he has some salty dried meat.  In his foresight, the sage even has a glass of feywine for Erdolliel, though he warns the others not to touch the stuff.

"I wanted to both help you be more comfortable and thank you for your generous assistance.  I did, however, also want to get down to business.  I would very much like to know what you can tell me about all of this.  I do not rightly know where to begin, so I will simply let you relate your tale as you wish."


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 14, 2007)

Erdolliel does her best to relate the story since Allustan left.  The careful listener will note that she has a slightly bigger role and Bazrim has a much smaller role (little more than the fireball really) than actually occurred.  She does not leave out any of the details.  Finally, when her story is concluded, she opens her pack and carefully extracts the egg.  "We thought you might like a first hand look at this, sage"


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 14, 2007)

Kushnak allows Erdolliel to finish, but interjects, "We were watched rather suspiciously when we entered town, so if there's something going on here, we'd like to know about it.


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 14, 2007)

Allustan listens intently to the story.  He makes no interruptions or queries as he waits patiently for the elf to finish.  When Erdolliel retrieves the egg, the sage wordlessly examines it for what feels like an extremely long couple of minutes.

"This is not a black dragon egg, as it might appear superficially.  I have not seen the like before, but, given what you have told me, I have a conjecture.  I do not believe the conjecture is far-fetched.  I hypothesize Kyuss worms are growing within that egg.  I speculate that, if you had not intervened, or if the egg had been broken open, the worms would have infected all of the lizardfolk eggs in that lair.  I further speculate, based upon what the lizardfolk Hishka told you, that the reason an entire generation of their tribe was lost was because this same thing was attempted before."

Allustan pauses a moment to think.  "There are too many implications of this for me to reach a sound conclusion, at least yet.  However, first things first.  Bazrim, are you able to set this thing aflame?  Your ball of fire would not be necessary, but bolts would do.  Can you guess why?"
[sblock=worthley]Know Arc check: 19+, success

Bazrim, with the assumption that there are worms inside and with Allustan's hint, thinks that the burnt worms would make a paste.  Someone with craft feats could make the paste into items that can be used to fight or otherwise deal with Kyuss Spawn.  I can give you details later.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Nov 14, 2007)

Bazrim responds, puffing out his chest and giving a glance back at Erdolliel.  "I suppose that burning the contents would make them a useable ingredient in some sort of paste, or weapon coating in fighting off these spawns of Kyuss."  He looks back at Erdolliel.  "Would you like to hold the egg while I dispose of the worms, great and fearless hero?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 15, 2007)

Allustan responds to Kushnak's query.  "I have to admit that I find the politics of Diamond Lake distasteful.  However, my understanding is that the mine managers have begun making moves, particularly Smenk and Dourstone, both against each other and against the other managers in general.  It would seem that your... foray into the Dourstone mine did not go unnoticed.  I did want to make a point of mentioning that there are certainly people in this town that would like to see you dead.  While, as you know, they have the resources of common thugs, they are also able to bring in more formidable opposition, if they truly strive so.  You may take your chances if you wish, however, I am willing to put you up in my spare space.  It would be... cozy.  However, you would  be safe, as I am, shall we say, above the fray in Diamond Lake."

The sage turns back to Bazrim and Erdolliel.  "Outside, please.  I imagine that it might make a bit of a stench."


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 16, 2007)

"We should get be for a fight?" Eskard half-shouts, choking on his own words, as he pulls his gigantic sword from his back and faces the door.

"Stupid people.... should know better." he mutters to himself through a wide grin.


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 16, 2007)

"Ah, no need to get ahead of yourself, friend," Allustan says kindly to the eager half-orc.  "In fact, they DO know better, which is why you'll be safe if you stay here.

"In any case," the sage continues, "You can deal with the egg at a later time.  Given all that you have told me, Erdolliel, and I do greatly thank you all again for your assistance, I must conclude that there is something much deeper going on.  At the very least, there has been a plot... hatching, so to speak, since the last generation of lizardfolk met their ill fate.  What have you to say, Marzena, since it was your contact that led me to ask these good folk to accompany me to Blackwall Keep?"

Marzena shrugs at gives what information she has.  Unfortunately, while her information would have been news a couple of weeks ago, at this point it is nothing that you hadn't learned already.  But her information confirms what has already been suspected: Spawn of Kyuss are increasing in number in the entire region of the Cairn Hills.

Allustan looks dismayed as he turns back to the party.  "I have an old friend in the Free City.  We... studied under the same master for a time.  He is a sage named Eligos.  He has a special knowledge of strange monsters and the like.  If you could connect with him, tell him what you have seen, show him the things you have found, and bring him my complied notes, I suspect that he can more accurately determine what sort of threat we face and how it can best be countered.  There is nothing that I could personally tell him that my notes could not convey, and I would like to keep my own study here.  I also have a vested interest in keeping an eye on the goings on in Diamond Lake."

You note that Marzena listens quietly, however her head tilts a moment at the mention of the "master" under which Allustan and Eligos studied.  It may be a coincidence, but it almost seems like the battlemage's eyes glanced in the direction of the frozen dragonchess game.  But Allustan either does not notice, or pays it no heed.

"Can you do this for me?"
[sblock=OOC]I'd REALLY appreciate it if you guys would at least pretend to still have interest.  If you want me to do something else, let me know.  It is disheartening when you don't even CHECK the boards once a day.  (Yes, Ti might not have access.  Does worthley or m_n have an excuse?)[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 16, 2007)

Eskard sheepishly puts his sword away and sulks to the back of the group.

At first mention of the Free City, his head snaps up and he chimes "That's where we were going before.  The Free City."


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 16, 2007)

Erdolliel makes an appropriately inappropriate gesture at Bazrim and says nothing else about the egg.

Noticing Marzena's glance Erdolliel nonchalantly walks over and examines the dragonchess board.  "The Free City is where we have been trying to get to for awhile now...  This game, Dragonchess?  I haven't ever played it, is it difficult to learn?[sblock=oc]yup yup, just got done driving 1400 or so miles of a 1500 mile trip, with a stop at a house with no internet in between.  Should be able to get online the rest of the weekend, and then not on monday or tuesday again.  I'll check to see if those two deign to check the boards.  or we could just have a dragonchess game in the meantime...[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Nov 16, 2007)

"Well, whatever we decide, it's probably best to neutralize this egg and not risk it causing any harm to us."  Bazrim then takes the egg outside and disposes of the egg in the way that Allustan instructed, while the others converse on what the decision at hand.  Bazrim uses this time to reassure himself that traveling to the Free City is what he wants to do.


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 16, 2007)

Kushnak finally speaks up, "I am certainly more in favor of defined travel than wondering about the countryside looking for undead.  If this sage can tell us where to start, that seems like a good thing.  I suppose we will leave in the morning."

The half-orc makes his way to the yard to observe the paste-making, and assists Bazrim in gathering it into vials, all the while complaining, "If they could have sent the army in to do their own job in the first place, we'd have already been to the city and back.  You'd think a mage could just send a message to his old friend, given that he's too much a fool to know this stuff himself..."


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 16, 2007)

"Very good," Allustan looks pleased as the group takes on his request.  "I will endeavor to make your stay tonight as comfortable as I can."

Bazrim goes outside and is soon joined by Kushnak.  The dwarf _scorching rays_ the egg, and there is, indeed, soon a foul-smelling wet green-brown paste.  The pair scoops it up while conversing, but Bazrim knows that, in order to really bring out its properties, more will need to be done to it.
[sblock=OOC]Specifics
There are two things you can make.
1. Kyuss Worm Paste: Can be applied like a lotion.  Any Kyuss worm that touches it dies instantly.  Full round action to apply paste; lasts 1 hour.  You can also throw the paste at a Spawn of Kyuss, which, if it hits, will turn the creature into a normal zombie.
Requires craft wondrous item and _neutralize poison_.
2. Kyussbane Oil: can be applied to a weapon to give it the undead-bane property for 1 hour.  Any Spawn of Kyuss or similar creature struck takes an additional 1d6 damage (on top of the undead bane).
Requires craft wondrous item and _summon monster I_.
There is enough paste from the egg to make any combination of 4 doses.

Oh, and that was meant to be a hint that Bazrim and Kushank can keep talking.[/sblock]
While those two are outside, Allustan responds to Erdolliel.  "Dragonchess is not too difficult to learn, though it is quite intricate.  Dragonchess," the sage explains, "is a metaphor for life and the forces that squabble for control of the world.  Before you can win, you must know that you are playing the game at all."

With that cryptic phrase, Allustan actually moves to a shelf and pulls out a different board and set of pieces, leaving the game on the game on the mahogany board intact.  "If you would like, I will just give you a primer on the rules of play, since, I assume, you do not have any skill with the game.  If you want real training, however, you should seek out company at Lazare's House.  I am merely a novice compared to many of the players there."
[sblock=OOC]Dragonchess is resolved by opposed Profession (gambler) skill checks.  5 or more ranks in Bluff, Diplomacy, or Intimidate each provide +2 synergy bonuses.  Unlike normal Profession skills, this can be done untrained.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 17, 2007)

Erdolliel sits down and learns what she can from Allustan.  [sblock=oc]no bonuses, just straight up playing.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Nov 17, 2007)

Bazrim responds to Kushnak and he scoops the paste into a vial.  "I assume that sending a normal courier with the message would be seen leaving this place and killed, before leaving the city.  And as for magical means, I am unsure the chances that such a message, at this distance, might be intercepted."  Bazrim begins to gag and cough at the smell of the burn worms.  "Well, we do have options with this paste though.  We can use it to prevent the worms from killing us, or enhancing our weapons with an oil.  But we have a very limited amount, so we need to be careful with it's uses"


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 19, 2007)

Kushnak braves the stench without comment, but responds, "It seems to me we had no trouble killing the things, but staving off their infection could be quite valuable.  I'd think we should choose that method.  However, I'm not sure I can manage it."

"I wonder if we're not just being used here.  I've never heard of magical messages being intercepted.  However, we do get to go where we've wanted now, and the chance to finally gear ourselves properly."



[sblock=ooc]Assuming Bazrim shares the details - Kushnak can't cast neutralize poison until next level.  He could make the other right away.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 19, 2007)

[sblock=oc]I and Erdolliel both think that waiting for the stuff that kills the worms is probably a good idea.

My itenary changed around abit here, no internet until whenever i get home Tuesday night.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 20, 2007)

*Day 31*

[sblock=OOC]Couple of things.  Work is hell right now and my brain hurts.  I'm forcing myself to post.  Forgive me if anything is really screwed up.

I didn't bother to roll for the dragonchess games.  Allustan is actually not very good at the game, so I figured we could just wing it.

If you want to keep talking, do so.

Pick something for Neth to ID.[/sblock]
Allustan teaches Erdolliel the basics, however, she soon enough learns that while the Sage knows the rules, he indeed is not a mastery of the strategy of the game and is clearly an amateur at best.  Once the elf has the basic moves down, she seems to be a roughly even match with the Allustan.  But the sage is very pleasant to play with, as he remains jovial even when the game turns against him.

Eskard has little to do other than eat and drink until the other two come back.  Marzena, left out of the dragonchess game, almost looks about to start conversation with the half-orc once, but doesn't actually say anything.

As the night progresses, Allustan's snacks give way to a more hearty meal.  The sage eventually brings out thick blankets and the like for sleeping.  As he warned, the space is cozy, but still pleasant.

The night passes well, and you each get a good rest.  Allustan is up earlier making tea and breakfast.  You also see that he has already gathered his notes and the like for you to bring to Eligos in a nice package.  It is, in fact, a fair amount of material.  The sage has clearly been taking copious notes and likely jotting down his own thoughts for Eligos to review.


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 20, 2007)

"Well, I really can't say I know what any of this is that we couldn't explain in a few sentences, but we'll be errand boys once more," the brute says in parting.

Once outside on the road with the group, he continues, "Finally!  We should be able to outfit ourselves properly for what is sure to be the coming war."


----------



## worthley (Nov 20, 2007)

"It could be more instructions or a recipie than a regular note stating the situation of worm infested undead."  Responds to Kushnak, expecting no responce to his answer for a retorical question.


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 21, 2007)

Erdolliel rises early and quickly packs, eager to be off to a new city.  Rummaging around the pile of magical things, she pulls out the amulet and sets it before Nethezar.[sblock=oc]I updated the wealth of the things that none of us had bothered to update before.  who wants the various loot? e.g. ring of spell storing, minor, worth 18,000 gold...[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 21, 2007)

Erdolliel brings two potions over to Allustan as well.[sblock=oc]there are two un-id'd potions on the sheet, I think they are from the lair, we had 2 CSW, 1 haste, 1 Bull Strength.  Erdolliel has taken them all since no one else marked that they had.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 21, 2007)

At the mention of war, Eskard's face widens into a childish grin. "War!" he giggles.

In the morning, he packs his things and eagerly awaits departure.


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 21, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Thanks you extremely for listed the potions.  Made it much easier to find the others.  There is a second _bull's strength_ and an _invisibility_.

I think the amulet is natural armor +1.[/sblock]Nethezar, as you've grown accustomed, spends part of the morning analyzing the amulet.  Meanwhile, Allustan sniffs both potions and informs the group of their contents.

The sage then helps you get ready to depart.  The Free City is approximately 85 miles east of Diamond Lake on a road traveling through hills [size=-1](overland movement x3/4)[/size].  The sage warns you that the roads are not as safe as they once where, and urges you to use caution.[sblock=OOC]I'm heading out the door now.  I'll check periodically.  Do you guys happen to know your XP totals (excluding any that I haven't awarded yet)?  None of you have the same things on your sheets.  I'll recreate the total if I need to (I might still have my notes from our live session).[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 21, 2007)

[sblock]Erdolliel's xp is 17340, MN and I should be different from each other and O3 and Worth due to dying and crafting right?[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 24, 2007)

"How good it is to be walking away from that cesspool again.  I don't see any reason to hurry this, if worms were about to bust from the ground, they would have already.  It shouldn't take the sage long to work this out once we get there anyway."

Kushnak leads the way down the road leisurely, content with the slow pace the hills force.

[sblock=ooc]So, it looks like google didn't save my entry from your place.  You can ignore my sheet.  If someone else has an accurate amount, I'll compute mine from the craftiness.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 24, 2007)

Eskard is considerably less content with the pace than Kushnak, he often moves ahead of the group and slows to let them catch up again.

[sblock=ooc]I too am confused why google didn't save my xp entry. And revisions don't show it.  And i've looked for my paper sheet...   I'm useless.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Nov 25, 2007)

Bazrim's little legs make him seem like he is rushing just to keep up with Kushnak, which probably frustrates Eskard even more.  Bazrim does smile every time Eskard runs to the front, as the extra energy burnt only means that the half-orc will sleep better tonight.


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 26, 2007)

[sblock=oc]Scratch that, i found my sheet.  17340 XP[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 26, 2007)

While Eskard is eager, Bazrim seems like he's running, and Kushnak is content with the pace, all four of the others find that it is Nethezar that slows them down.  The scholar plods along in his heavy armor.  As he walks, he takes the time to actually skim through the materials you are bringing to Eligos, though it fortunately doesn't cause Nethezar to walk any slower.

The fair weather continues to hold, at least for now.  The group soon finds themselves a couple of hours down the road.

In the distance, Erdolliel and Eskard spot a trio heading on the road toward the party.  After they get closer, it becomes apparent that it is a man, woman, and a male dwarf.  They tug a two-wheeled cart behind them.  Currently, the two humans each have a handle, while the dwarf walks alongside.

When they are about 150 feet away, the dwarf raises his hand and calls "Hello."  The gesture is probably simply a greeting for fellow passersby on the road.
[sblock=OOC]Ti and o3's totals looks right to me (though I admittedly didn't fully calculate it all out again).  I had intentionally had Erdolliel's "mystical journey" give her enough XP to catch up to the group.  Sue me.  I don't recall where Kushnak should be.  I know that he was less because of crafting, but I also recall that (since he was a level behind for a bit there) he had caught up some, but not all the way.  In any case, you also got 900 more XP each for the giant croc en route back and the 3 spawn.  I've updated the OOC total listed accordingly.

Given Nethezar's movement rate of 20, and the modifier for hilly terrain w/ road, you will travel at a rate of 12 miles per day.  You have 85ish miles total to go.  Let me know if you intend to do anything different.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 27, 2007)

Eskard falls back to the group and squints suspiciously at the approaching trio.  

"Dwarves...." he mutters in Orcish.


----------



## worthley (Nov 28, 2007)

Bazrim responds with a wave hello, and then overprotectively begins to look into the bushes on the sides of the road for any possible attak.


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 28, 2007)

Erdolliel simply waves back, keeping her mind on the journey in front of her.  After the first day, she asks Nethezar if he wants to wear her boots.


----------



## michael_noah (Nov 29, 2007)

Kushnak shrugs to adjust his armor and places himself next to Eskard.  As they near the other travelers, he silently salutes them in greeting.


----------



## Dichotomy (Nov 29, 2007)

As you get closer to the travelers, they pull their cart off the north side of the road.  Not only does it give you room to pass without leaving the road, but it also gives them a reprieve from hauling.

Despite the party's overall wariness, excluding Erdolliel, the trio (though wearing studded leather armor, which is not shocking) seems pleasant enough.  They rest against the cart.  The human male returns Kushnak's salute, in rather sloppy fashion, and the woman next to him slaps his arm, muttering something about how he's no soldier.

However, while the group appears to be at their ease, Eskard and Erdolliel (despite the elf's complacent attitude) notice the trio each quickly fishing out hand crossbows.  Erdolliel reacts quickly to the sudden threat.



[sblock=OOC]Your sense motive checks all failed.  Erdolliel and Eskard make their spot checks to notice them Sleight-of-Handing their hand x-bows.  So R and S can both act in the surprise round.  The rest of you have to wait until the normal round.

1 is the man, 2 is the woman, 3 is the dwarf.  The "blob" is the cart, which provides cover as a "low wall."

Status & Init
Erdolliel (20):
1 (18):
2 (slower 18):
3 (10):
Eskard (slower 10):
Kushnak (8):
Nethezar (5):
Bazrim (slower 5):[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Nov 30, 2007)

"DWARVES!" Eskard shouts as he moves to the dwarf.

[sblock=oc]Draw while spring attacking 3; + 11 / 2d6+7.  (i think i can do that)  End movement 15' east of 2.  if not, move to closest square for 3, and draw. In either case, dodge against 3 if he's still standing at the end of my turn, 2 otherwise[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Nov 30, 2007)

"Foolish humans!  You just don't know who to leave alone do you?"  Erdolliel chides as she attacks the man.[sblock=oc]Draw while spring attacking 1; +7/1d8+3  I would like to move to just south of the cart.  Did Neth take my boots?  I suppose it's not after the first day yet...  Move to 10' S of where 1 is now.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 2, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Blast...  I talked to Ti via phone about his action... Only afterward did I realize that I think o3 has the same problem.

The rules are explicit, but I THINK that you cannot spring attack during a surprise round.  The feat is unclear, but it says "When using the attack action."  I don't think it is meant to allow you to move as part of the attack action, rather it simply dictates how you can move if you take the attack action.  Yes?  In that case, since you are limited to partial actions in a surprise round, I don't think you can spring attack.  Ti already told me what he wanted to do, but I figured since it was a multi-problem, might be better to address it this way.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Dec 2, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]I agree with no spring attack in a surprise round[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 3, 2007)

[sblock=oc]Alrighty.  Move to 3 and draw along the way.  Dodge against 3.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 3, 2007)

[sblock=oc]same words, but just move while drawing to the square SW of 1.  dodge against 1.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 3, 2007)

[sblock=ooc]Aha, it is only my subscription page that is broken.  Kushnak's gonna kill the dwarves when he gets to go.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 3, 2007)

Erdolliel closes in toward the enemy, throwing her taunt on the way.

The man responds, *"It's YOU who didn't know to leave well-enough alone!"*  He focuses on Kushnak and fires.  Erdolliel takes advantage of the opening to get in a jab.  And the man's bolt harmless bounces off of the half-orc cleric's armor.

The woman, without a word, also fires at Kushnak.  Her aim is true.  She even seems to hit a sensitive spot, and blood begins to flow.

*"Yeah,"* the dwarf taunts, firing as well.  *"Boss had Diamond Lake locked down 'til you bastards came in!"*  Apparently the taunting is too distracting for the enemy, as the dwarf's shot also fails to get by Kushnak's armor.

Eskard, shouting, moves next to the dwarf.



[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: moves while drawing; dodge against 1
1: shoots K
Erdolliel: AoO, 13+ hit, 5 damage
1: shoots K, 7+ miss
2: shoots K, 16+ hit, 14 damage
3: shoots K, 4+ miss
Eskard: moves while drawing; dodge against 3

I made an assumption regarding Eskard's move.  Let me know if that is not what you wanted.

Surprise round over.

Status & Init
Erdolliel (20): dodge against 1
1 (18): 5 damage
2 (slower 18):
3 (10):
Eskard (slower 10): dodge against 3
Kushnak (8): 14 damage
Nethezar (5):
Bazrim (slower 5):[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 3, 2007)

"Well your boss just got you killed!"[sblock=oc]5' step N, attack 1 again[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 3, 2007)

Erdolliel, taunting again, steps forward and swings.  However, her balance is just plain off, and the elf makes a clean miss.

Not responding to the retort, the three assailants fire at Kushnak again, hoping to take advantage of his slow reaction.  Two manage to hit, and the bolts draw more blood than one would expect of the small things.



[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: 5-foot step; attacks 1, 2+ miss
1: 5-foot step; reload; shoots K, 9+ miss
2: reloads; shoots K, 17+ hit, 11 damage
3: 5-foot step; shoots K, 16+ hit, 10 damage

Status & Init (rearranged)
Eskard: dodge against 3
Kushnak: 35 damage
Nethezar:
Bazrim:
Erdolliel: dodge against 1
1: 5 damage
2:
3:[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 4, 2007)

"You made a mistake." Eskard says flatly, taking a step forward.

[sblock=oc]5' step, full attack 3: +11/+6 2d6+7 if he's still standing dodge on him, otherwise 2[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 4, 2007)

Kushnak grunts in pain.  "Excuse me a moment..." he says to Nethezar and Bazrim.  Moving around the fight, he calls to Kelanen for a moments protection and a myst forms around him.

[sblock=ooc]Move 30' NW - should be 5 squares west of R.  Cast Obscuring myst.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 4, 2007)

Erdolliel silently steps up to dispatch the woman.[sblock=oc]5' step NE to flank 2 with Eskard, attack +7 1d8+3, sneak attack 3d6[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Dec 4, 2007)

Bazrim, finally comes out of shock after seeing the battle progress before him.  He walks north and stands behind Eskard, letting ever so familiar bolts of force fly at our attackers.
[sblock=ooc]walk straight north an MM 1 3d4+3[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 5, 2007)

Eskard steps forward.  The mighty warrior swings his blade twice quickly.  The dwarf's face drains of color as his blood spills to the ground.  While he doesn't collapse, he is clearly close.

Kushnak moves to the side and, with the power of Kelanen, a magical mist quickly emanates from him.

Nethezar looks between the untouched woman and the nearly dropped dwarf, considering, probably, whether to begin a magical assault against her or to thin the foe by dropping the dwarf.  The cleric chooses the latter.  Nethezar pulls out his wand, fries what is left of the dwarf, and steps into the mist.

Bazrim moves (somewhere) to get better position and fires off his own missiles at the man.  But it is not yet enough to bring him down.

Erdolliel quickly tries to take advantage of the situation to trap the woman in.  Sadly, the elf's aim is off again.  Even though the woman didn't notice Erdolliel slip behind her, the elf can't make it count.

Both the man and the woman each take a step away, pull out potions, and quaff them.  They both suddenly vanish from sight.



[sblock=OOC]Eskard: 5-foot step; full attack 3 (WOOT!), 15+ hit, 15 damage, 15+ hit, 10 damage
Kushnak: moves; _obscuring mist_ (please forgive the NASTY drawing; I'm not even drunk...)
Nethezar: draws wand; _magic missile_ 3, 10 damage, drops; 5-foot step
Bazrim: ummmm... moves somewhere... tell me where, cause the post makes no sense; _magic missile_ 1, 11 damage
Erdolliel: 5-foot step; attacks 2, 2+ miss
1: 5-foot step; draws potion; drinks potion, vanishes
2: does the same
3: 11, bleeds

Interesting side note: Eskard cannot make AoOs against 2 (because of the cover)... but I think he still threatens 2's square, so he CAN provide the flank... pretty odd

Oh, and the 1 and 2 mark where the baddies were... umm... maybe they aren't there now...

Status & Init
Eskard: dodge against 3
Kushnak: 35 damage
Nethezar:
Bazrim:
Erdolliel: dodge against 1
1: 16 damage
2:
3: 35 damage; unconscious & dying[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 5, 2007)

Eskard shakes his head as the 2 foes disappear.  Growling, he steps forward as swings at the empty space.

[sblock=oc]5' step N. Full attack the square marked 2.  +11/+6 2d6+7 dodge against.... Bazrim.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 5, 2007)

Kushnak takes a moment to heal himself, then moves to the edge of the myst.

[sblock=ooc]Use Magic vestment. 3d8+6[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Dec 5, 2007)

Bazrim laughs at the two as they dissapear.  The follows that up with louder laughter that drowns out the boom from the fireball's explosion.
[sblock=ooc]Meant to move 20' north, near Erdolliel, not Eskard.  Cast fireball to include the spaces where we last saw the two, and everything east I can reach, without including Erdolliel or Eskard[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 5, 2007)

Erdolliel yelps at the ball of fire that explodes in front of her.  She then watches for any sign of those trapped inside.[sblock=oc]so if Erdolliel can't tell if anyone is still alive after the explosion, she will move to #3 (who is under eskard and therefore hopefully not dead yet) and see if she can keep him alive.

if she can see someone still standing after the explosion, she will go and rid them of their being aliveness with a spring attack that puts her next to #3 at the end of the round.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 5, 2007)

Eskard gives a mighty swing at the space before him.  The warrior feels a satisfying crunch and the woman screams as his blade cleaves into her.  Unfortunately, the half-orc's second blow misses the mark.

Kushnak heals himself.

Nethezar steps out from the mist.  "Where...?"  The cleric looks around for the enemy.

Bazrim's laughter mixes with the dying screams of the man and woman.  Their blood, dropped weapons, and the smell of ashes make it clear where their bodies are now.

Erdolliel quickly tries to save the one remaining dwarf.  However, even as she applies pressure, she feels the last of his lifeblood slip through her fingers.
[sblock=OOC]Eskard: 5-foot step; full attacks 2's space, 19+ threat, 20! crit, miss chance 98%, hit, 27 damage; second attack 9+ miss
Kushnak: heals 14 damage; moves... somewhere... you can do better than that m_n
Nethezar: moves; readies
Bazrim: _fireball_ the spaces of 1 and 2; ref saves 3+ fail, 2+ fail (sad... rogues w/ evasion fail the ref saves), 30 damage, both are dead
Erdolliel: moves to 3; untrained heal check 8+, fail
1 & 2: both very dead
3: 31% fail; bleeds... sorry... he's dead too

Status & Init
Eskard: dodge against 3
Kushnak: 21 damage
Nethezar:
Bazrim:
Erdolliel: dodge against 1
1: 46 damage; very dead
2: 57 damage; very dead
3: 36 damage; barely dead[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 5, 2007)

Eskard stares quizzically at the weapons and blood that materialized before him.  Pausing for a moment, he turns to his right and lets out a ferocious swing into the air.

Leaning on his sword he looks back and forth, between the square containing the materialized items, and the empty one he just attacked. "Huh." he says, apparently quite puzzled by the lack of results from his second attack. "That's strange."

He wipes his blade and starts rummaging through the cart for something to eat.


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 6, 2007)

"THE BLOOD OF A THOUSAND TREES!!!" Erdolliel yells in frustration.  She then stalks around, looking for what is salvageable from the bodies and wagon.[sblock=oc]search +13[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 6, 2007)

Erdolliel, with Eskard's help, begins thoroughly searching the bodies and the cart.  While they find no food  for Eskard (which would normally be odd, if these people were actual travelers), they do find some goods worth keeping.

Perhaps most interesting, however, is the familiar brand Erdolliel sees on the cart itself.  Burned onto one of the panels of wood is the insignia of a rampant rooster perched upon a large gold coin, which the group recognizes as the brand of Balabar Smenk's trading company.
[sblock=LOOT]3 mwk shortswords
3 hand x-bows
4 potions (the spellcraft checks I know are coming reveal them to be 3 CMW and 1 invisibility)
5 tanglefoot bags
3 sets of mwk studded leather
3 disguise kits
68 gold[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 6, 2007)

"We could go back and stick the pig right now."


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 6, 2007)

"We could kill their boss too!!!" Eskard says excitedly.


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 6, 2007)

"Next time get out of the way so I can get a swing in," Kushnak says half-jokingly.  "As for Smenk, I don't want him slowing us down anymore.  We can deal with him when we come back."

[sblock=prize for best ever line]To O3.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 6, 2007)

Erdolliel shrugs, "As long as he's dead before we are done, I can out wait him."  She then continues to walk towards the Free City.


----------



## worthley (Dec 6, 2007)

Bazrim turns to Eskard, "The longer we wait to go after their boss, dear friend, the more people their boss will send for us to kill."


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 7, 2007)

Nethezar apparently either doesn't realize that Bazirm is (presumably) trying to talk down to Eskard's level, or the cleric just ignores that fact.  "Are you a godforsaken buffoon?"  The cleric administers some healing to Kushnak using one of the wands.

The group quickly gathers their findings and continues to the Free City.

As the sun comes down, the group becomes weary.  While the group could press on, the members each know that it would take a toll to do so.
[sblock=OOC]12/85 miles; with Neth having boots, you will be up to 18 miles/day (given the terrain).

I didn't make it clear before, but _just in case_ there happen to be more encounters on the road, I am NOT factoring in the 3/4 speed for combat movement, just for overland travel.

Neth uses 2 changes of his wand to give Kushnak 14 hps.

Let me know if there is anything for the night or for morning prep before you set out again.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Dec 7, 2007)

Bazrim ignores the cleric's outburst and quickly changes the subject.  "It might slow us down a bit, but do we want to make use of this cart?  And what do we want to do with the bodies?  The smell of burnt flesh and rotting corpses will draw in many scavengers."


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 7, 2007)

"Let them feed.  We can fit what they had in these sacks, and the cart isn't worth much probably.  After we cash in our goods in the city, we can always ride back in a carriage."  She then brings the steel shield to Nethezar for his morning ritual.


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 7, 2007)

Eskard settles in for a nights rest and prepares for the next days travel.


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 10, 2007)

"Not a bad day's journey, though the fighting could use some improvement."

[sblock=ooc]Kushnak heals his remaining injuries (and the others if they have some) with converted spells.  In the morning he just puts on longstrider with the rod.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 10, 2007)

*Day 32*

[sblock=OOC]+1 heavy steel shield of blinding[/sblock]
The night passes thankfully without incident.  When you wake in the morning, Nethezar sits down with the shield and eventually discerns its powers.

Once you get going on the road, Nethezar starts walking a bit oddly, almost as if experimenting.  "I realized that they made one walk faster, but... it feels just plain odd."

Just after you finish your break for lunch and begin to move forward again, Erdolliel and Eskard spot a group of humans, nine in fact, walking on the road toward the party.  Once the rest of the group is apprised of the situation, Nethezar moans, "Are we going to have to deal with this tomfoolery the entire trip?"
[sblock=OOC]They are about 400 feet away now.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 10, 2007)

Eskard chuckles at the lamentings of the cleric and tightens his grip on his sword.  

"Can't we just attack them?" he asks, clearly itching for another fight.


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 10, 2007)

Erdolliel digs out a potion from her pack.  "I suppose I can go talk to them about what they want, just because they can't see me doesn't mean they won't talk to me.  Mage, if you see me stab one of them, burn the lot of us.

Unless anyone has a better plan?"  She then pulls the stopper out of the flask.[sblock=oc]alright, my plan is to drink the invisibility potion, walk up to them and see if Erdolliel can learn anything about them.  If they aren't obviously working for Smenk, she'll say:  "If you are working for Smenk, you can go back and tell the worthless pig we aren't worth messing with, or you will all die right now."

If they are obviously working for him, she'll just stab the most easternly one from the east side...  If they shout insults or something after she speaks, she will stab the same one, and hopefully a fireball will suddenly explode.

If they are completely confused she'll tell them to leave the road if they don't want any trouble and then she'll report back to the group.  She doesn't have any sense motive ranks.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Dec 10, 2007)

"I foresee this plan escelating to a terrible end, if these are just innocent travellers.  Not everyone that travels this road is set out to kill us.  I'd rather not become a cold blooded murderer.  We can stand on the side of the road, and watch them pass.  Once they pass to a safe distance, we can keep going on our way."


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 10, 2007)

Erdolliel rolls her eyes "I'm not about to run around killing innocents you dolt!  I'll leave that to you like with the lizardfolk!  If I decide to go one on nine with them, they'll have deserved it and a bit more besides.  Standing on the road makes us a bunch of ineffective targets for another attack.  If we act fast we can get the element of surprise at about 150 feet give or take."


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 11, 2007)

Kushnak steels a glance at the other travelers after Erdolliel has finished ranting.  Noting that they are closer still, he opines, "This seems a lot of worry over some people on a road.  Desperate times and all that, though...  Why don't you have at it.  I know you won't listen to me about wasting that potion."

The cleric then calls on Kelanan, to protect him both from foolish women and flying weapons.

[sblock=ooc]Entropic shield 20% miss chance.

If time passes and nothing happens:
Pro Evil on eskard (+2AC saves vs. evil, no mind stuff)
Bull's Strength on me.
[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Dec 12, 2007)

Bazrim also better prepares himself for the travellers
[sblock=ooc]mage armor[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 12, 2007)

"Will you be prepared to burn them mage or not?  Quickly, time is running out!"[sblock=oc]IF Bazrim agrees, she will act as planned.  If he doesn't agree she will say "This is on your head then." and walk off the road into the edge of the trees nocking an arrow on the way.  Once in the trees (yeah I'm assuming there are trees within an arrow's shot of the edge of the road, let me know if I am wrong) she will hide and train an arrow on whoever is the furthest from our group (preference to using SA if possible) and ready to fire if anyone attacks.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Dec 12, 2007)

"No, you are too worked up and seem hungry for blood.  Just let them pass."


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 12, 2007)

"This is on your head then," Erdolliel responds as she slips off the road.

Bazrim and Kushnak both cast their spells in preparation.  Eskard waits for a fight to break out.

Nethezar looks at Bazrim, and with the flat sarcasm that has come to be the cleric's hallmark, he jabs, "Certainly, dwarf, you must clearly fear that you'll never have so grand a spell as you did against those lizardfolk.  Probably, you are fearful that you will never reach that bar again."  The scholar makes no such preparations, instead simply moving to the side.

As the group of nine get closer, you see that it is eight young adult men and one middle-aged man.  The elder wears the holy symbol of St. Cuthbert.  The younger men, to be frank, strike the group as a bunch of rubes.

Once they are within conversation distance (close enough to talk without shouting), the older addresses those of you still on the road, but not before giving the younger men a somewhat smug look.

*"Travelers.  Do we have the unconverted in our midst?  Pray, folk, have you heard of the glory and honor to be found in the retribution of the Cudgel?"*

"Oh gods!" Nethezar mutters loudly enough for all to hear.  "This is worse than bandits.  Perhaps you _should_ kill them..."


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 12, 2007)

Erdolliel quietly waits for violence.[sblock=oc]keep the readied action.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 13, 2007)

Eskard, looking quite confused, brandishes his sword and takes a hesitant step towards the group before looking over his shoulder at his companions.

"Yes?" he says looking to Nethezar and then the old man as a large malicious grin climbs onto his face.


----------



## worthley (Dec 14, 2007)

[sblock=DI]What does Bazrim know of the "Cudgel"?[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 14, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]From pg 108 of the PHB:
"The god of retribution, St. Cuthbert, is lawful neutral.  He is known as St. Cuthbert of the Cudgel.  St. Cuthbert exacts revenge and just punishment on those who transgress the law.  Because evil creature more commonly and flagrantly violate laws than good creatures do, St. Cuthbert favors good over evil, although he is not good himself.  (His clerics cannot be evil.)  The domains he is associated with are Destruction, Law, Protection, and Strength.  His favored weapon is the mace."

And, for the record, while I understand that not everyone has a PHB...  Man, it's tedious to have to tell you things that are in it.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Dec 16, 2007)

Kushnak replies, "I've heard plenty about cudgels and maces and whatnot, but I prefer the sword.  We don't have time for preaching."


----------



## worthley (Dec 18, 2007)

Bazrim responds to the other travellers,  "Friends, don't you remember.  We are glad to have run into these travellers.  There is a man in Diamond Lake that is eager to join you in spreading the word of the Cudgel.  His name is Smenk, and he has the financial means to spread the glory of the Cudgel beyond normal travel distance.  You should hurry to him right away."


----------



## Dichotomy (Dec 18, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Bazrim: bluff check, 18- (yes, minus) vs. the leader's sense motive 15+, FAIL[/sblock]
The older man gets a genuinely worried look on his face as Eskard grins at him.  However, when Bazrim opens his mouth, the man's face shifts to nearly righteous indignation.

*"I don't know what kind of highway men you are, robbing assaulting the faithful of St. Cuthbert.  Do you think this sick joke is entertaining?  You may strike me down, but the retribution of my god will find you."*  The man makes no threatening move, but he does stand fast and holds his nerve.  The younger men looks clearly afraid, but they also seem to have a look of awe as the glance at the old man.


----------



## worthley (Dec 20, 2007)

"Be on your way and we'll be on ours.  And may the road bring you to your destination safely."  Bazrim then turns and follows down the road the way they are heading.


----------



## o3caudata (Dec 20, 2007)

Eskard shakes his head as he lowers his sword. He spits in the general direction of the man and wordlessly turns the way they were originally headed and begins walking.


----------



## TiCaudata (Dec 21, 2007)

Erdolliel works her way along the slope a few hundred feet and then crosses down to the road and continues with the rest.[sblock=oc]unless Mr. Cuthbert gets violent of course.  Move S 200' while hiding, then cross down.  If they notice her she really won't care.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 2, 2008)

The old man practically quakes from shaking so hard as he backs up several paces and steps off the side of the road, all the while waving at the younger men behind him to do the same.  They all stand back, without uttering a single word, as you walk by, and they offer no response to Eskard's spit.

After you are merely a couple dozen feet away from the group, Nethezar begins to laugh uproariously.
[sblock=OOC]You've now covered 30/85 miles; assuming Neth keeps the boots, you still 18 miles/day (given the terrain).

Again, let me know if there is anything for the night or for morning prep before you set out again.  Of course, if you guys want to talk IC, do so.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 3, 2008)

Once they've made camp and he has settled in for the night, Eskard asks "What did that man want?"

[sblock=oc]i am otherwise good for the night[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jan 3, 2008)

"He wanted us to worship his god" Bazrim responds.
[sblock=ooc]I am also good[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 3, 2008)

Erdolliel spends the day mostly in silence extra wary of anything that crosses near the road.  At the end of the day she visibly relaxes some and mutters "simpleton" at Eskard's question.  After a minute she flushes and adds "I mean the man..." before awkwardly walking away and finding a spot to sleep for the night.[sblock=oc]good over here[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 3, 2008)

"What have we come to now..." Kushnak complains as they resume.  "Some fool and his followers get us all in a tizzy.  I should know better."

[sblock=ooc]same same.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 4, 2008)

As you make preparations for the night, Nethezar babbles on about the correct way to lie to people, all the while making fun of Bazrim for his failed attempt.  The odd thing is that, you can't truly tell whether he is being serious, or is actually just feeding you a line of crap.

Once the talk has all died down, you settle in for some rest.  Kushnak and Erdolliel's watches are without incident.  However, on Eskard's watch, while he sees absolutely nothing, he here's a sound in the taller grass nearby, probably only 30 or so feet away.  The half-orc warrior's ears clearly saved him (at least a bit), as immediately from hiding emerge three creatures.  They look like emancipated panthers with blue-black fur, six legs, and long tentacles extending from their shoulders.  But, to make matters even worse, Eskard's eyes seem to be playing tricks on him.  The three creatures almost seem to shimmer, even in his darkvision, making it hard to keep his eyes focused on them.



[sblock=OOC]I decided to assume that you guys have watches.  I have also decided that, unless Neth is on watch, you don't use any light sources.  I also just randomly determined the watch order to decide that it was Eskard's watch.  If that doesn't work... umm... then you should say something when I ask if you want to do stuff.

Yes, the map is the old map from the Land farmstead.  The trees ARE there, but none of the buildings or walls are.  I was tired of using the same blank slate.

Eskard and the things act in the surprise round, then we start the first full round.

I think your buffs and such are all gone (correct me, if I'm mistaken) and you haven't regained spells used earlier yet.

Status & Init
Bazrim (22):
Eskard (slower 22):
1 (19):
2 (18):
Nethezar (12):
Kushnak (9):
3 (6):
Erdolliel (5):[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 5, 2008)

Eskard immediately tears toward the beast nearest him, shouting to awaken his companions.

[sblock=oc]Partial charge #1, +13 / 2d6+7 Dodge against 1. +4 AC against AoO's (mobility)

I'm taking the liberty to assume that Eskard was walking around during this time.  if that's not ok, ammend the action to: stand up[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 5, 2008)

Eskard, reacting swiftly, screams as he barrels toward the closest of the beasts.  Not only does he wake his companions, but the half-orc connects a decent blow, taking a chunk of flesh out of the creature's shoulder.

The beast near Eskard lashes back with one of those freakish tentacles, and connects

The other two each close with the just awakening others in the group and strike with tentacles.  Erdolliel and Bazrim each take a lashing, with the dwarf getting quite the wallop from the beast near him.



[sblock=OOC]I'm totally cool with the notion that Eskard was already up.  I had assumed it myself.

Eskard: partial charge 1, 12+, miss chance roll 62, hit, 17 damage; dodge against 1
1: attacks S, 13+ hit, 6 damage; dodge against S
2: partial charge R, tentacle, 8+ hit, 7 damage; dodge against R
3: partial charge B, 20! threat, 3+ confirmed (being prone sucks), 15 damage; dodge against B

Surprise round over.

Status & Init
Bazrim (22): 15 damage
Eskard (slower 22): 6 damage, dodge against 1
1 (19): 17 damage; dodge against S
2 (18): dodge against R
Nethezar (12):
Kushnak (9):
3 (6): dodge against B
Erdolliel (5): 7 damage
[sblock=worthley]Bazrim knows they have darkvision, low-light vision, and their displacement.  To overcome the displacement, you would need some way to attack without sight, or a spell such as _true seeing_, as _see invisibility_ would not work.  They also have a slight extra bonus to resist ranged attacks.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 5, 2008)

Eskard continues his assault.

[sblock=oc]Full attack 1. +11 / +6 2d6+7 keep dodge on 1[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 6, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]I'm dumb.  I edited my post to account for the fact that the bad guys ALSO only get partial actions.  I think nearly all of us have now screwed up a surprise round.  The only thing that changed is that Eskard took less damage.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jan 6, 2008)

Bazrim yells information to the others as he stands up.  "Don't worry if your aim is off, they are quite hard to hit."   He then lets forth his trademark bolts of force.
[sblock=ooc]MM #2 after standing.  If I can't stand and MM, just MM.  3d4+3 to #2[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 6, 2008)

Erdolliel leaps in and strikes the beast back before springing away again.  [sblock=oc]Spring attack 2.  move 5' N while drawing strike (+7 1d8 +3) then move SW SW SW S [/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 7, 2008)

Kushnak wakes with a start.  Quickly seeing the danger, he points to one with a muttered prayer then scrambles to his feet.

[sblock=ooc]Cast spiritual weapon defensively (+11) attacking #3 (+8, 1d8+2), and then stands.

AC now is 4 less because I wear chain at night instead of plate.

I guess not only do subscriptions not work, I don't get emails anymore.  I'll just start checking the thread more often.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 7, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]I know Erdolliel doesn't technically "sleep," however, I think she probably still sits/lays down when she "trances."


			
				m_n said:
			
		

> I'll just start checking the thread more often.



Damn, Mike!  You suck so much.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 7, 2008)

[sblock=oc]sonofa

well yeah right...  she stands up, and then does the same thing I think.  The srd isn't working (only on the feats page too, frustratingly) and I can't figure out where I packed my phb.  standing isa move equivalent and the spring attack as a whole is an action I think.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 7, 2008)

[sblock=oc]alright, I perused GitP and found my semi-legal digital copy of the phb.  I don't think I can actually use spring since i don't have a move action after standing up (I see it as similar to the surprise round nix that we agreed on before).

So I have a number of ideas, but I think it would just be easiest to see how everyone in front of me resolves before I post my action, por favor.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 7, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]See, checked it again already.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 7, 2008)

As Bazrim stands up, the beast near him lashes him with a stinging tentacle.  The dwarf mage fires missiles at the beast on the other side.

Eskard delivers two strong blows.  While the second misses, despite what Eskard thought was true aim, the first connects.

The beast near Eskard strikes back with both tentacles and a bite.  It only hits once.  It then takes a step back.

The beast near Erdolliel hangs back and strikes with both tentacles.  The blows hit Erdolliel squarely, and her wounds start to look severe.

Nethezar stands up, and takes a smack for his trouble.  He then almost roughly kicks Erdolliel while muttering a prayer.  The elf's wounds completely vanish.

Kushnak stands and casts his spell.  Unfortunately, Kelanen's sword makes a horrid swing.

The beast near Bazrim closes in so that it can use both tentacles and deliver a bite.  One tentacle and the bite tear into the dwarf's flesh.



[sblock=OOC]Bazrim: stands
3: AoO, 7+ hit, 6 damage
Bazrim: MMs 2, 10 damage
Eskard: full attack 1, 14+, miss chance 65, hit, 13 damage, 15+, miss chance 5, miss; dodge against 1
1: full attack S, 19+ hit, 5+ miss, 2+ miss, 8 damage; 5-foot step; same dodge
2: full attacks R, 13+ hit, 8+ hit, 15 damage; same dodge
Nethezar: stands
2: AoO, 15+ hit, 9 damage
Nethezar: CModW R, heals 24 damage (good roll)
Kushnak: concentration check 16+ success; spiritual weapon; stands
Spiritual Weapon: attacks 3, 3+ miss
3: full attacks B, 16+ hit, 2+ miss, 11+ hit, 12 damage; same dodge

Status & Init (rearranged order)
Erdolliel: 0 damage
Bazrim: 22 damage
Eskard: 14 damage, dodge against 1
1: 30 damage; dodge against S
2: 10 damage; dodge against R
Nethezar: 9 damage
Kushnak:
Spiritual Weapon:
3: dodge against B[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 7, 2008)

Eskard lets out a ferocious roar and steps confidently toward the retreating fuzzy thing.

[sblock=oc]Rage, 5' step, Full attack 1(PA 2): +11 / +6 2d6+14 Keep dodge on 1, AC now 17 vs 1, 16 vs 2&3[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 7, 2008)

Uff!!!  Thanks, you little bastard."  Erdolliel stands up, steps towards the beast while drawing, and attacks.[sblock=oc]Dodge bonus against 2, THEN stand up.  Step 5' N while drawing sword and attack the kitty (+7 1d8 +3)[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 7, 2008)

Kushnak takes a step back and challenges the beast, "Let's see you do when you have a hard time seeing us!"

[sblock=ooc]5' W.  Cast blindness on #3.  If it works, move spiritual weapon to #2.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jan 7, 2008)

Bazrim spits blood in the face of his attacker and withdraws from combat.
[sblock=ooc]withdraw 15' west.  Next round draw best cure potion I have and drink it.  Can't check my sheet right now.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 8, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				SRD said:
			
		

> If you have a base attack bonus of +1 or higher, you may draw a weapon as a free action combined with a regular move.



From the section dealing with move actions.
My interpretation of the rules is that (absent the quick draw feat) Erdolliel cannot stand, 5-foot step, draw a weapon, and attack.  One cannot draw a weapon as part of a 5-foot step.  I also take the above text to indicate that one also cannot draw a weapon as part of any move action that is not "move" (which is the first action listed in the "Move Actions" section).

If anyone disagrees, let me know.  Otherwise, Ti should post a new action.  I want to specifically apologize to Ti.  He asked me some rules questions earlier about move actions, and I was not aware this was what he was attempting to do.  I probably mislead him.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 8, 2008)

[sblock=oc]dooodeeeeeeeedooooo   sorry for the troubles guys

Erdolliel stands up and moves SW, SW, SW, SW drawing her sword while she moves[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 8, 2008)

Erdolliel stands up, with her kind words to Nethezar, and backs away.

Bazrim attempts to carefully extract himself from the melee, however, the wizard failed to calculate the reach of the long tentacles.  He gets struck again and looks gravely wounded.

Eskard flies into a mighty rage.  Unfortunately, the half-orc is unable to connect with his wild swings.

The beast near Eskard lays into the warrior with tentacles and teeth.  The creature tears the half-orc open with well-placed hits.

Seeing its prior prey retreat, but now having fresh blood nearby, the second beast steps forward.  Its tentacles lash out at Bazrim, nearly bringing the mage down.  It tries to bite Nethezar, and without his armor, the poor attack manages to strike.

"Dammit!" Nethezar growls, frustratedly.  He pushes Bazrim while sending healing magic into the dwarf.

Kushnak tries to turn the tide with his spell, but the creature shrugs it off.  The sword of Kelanen manages to connect this time, however.

Finally, the last beast moves to threaten the middle of the group.  It delivers a blow to Erdolliel, who is once again bleeding.



[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: stands; moves while drawing
Bazrim: withdraws
3: AoO (has reach), 16+ hit, 7 damage
[sblock=SRD, on Withdraw action]If, during the process of withdrawing, you move out of a threatened square (other than the one you started in), enemies get attacks of opportunity as normal.[/sblock]
Eskard: rage; 5-foot step; full attack 1, 1! miss, 4+ miss; same dodge
1: full attack S, 17+ hit, 20! threat, 18+ confirmed, 15+ hit, 26 damage total; 5-foot step; same dodge
2: 5-foot step; tentacles attack B, 16+ hit, 1! miss, 9 damage; bite attack N, 7+ hit, 7 damage; dodge against N
Nethezar: 5-foot step; concentration check 20+ success; casts CModW on B, 17 damage healed
Kushnak: 5-foot step; blindness on 3, fort save 12+ success
Spiritual Weapon: attacks 3, 9+, 57 miss chance, hit, 4 damage
3: moves; attacks R, 20! threat, 9+ not confirmed, 7 damage; dodge against R

Status & Init
Erdolliel: 7 damage
Bazrim: 21 damage
Eskard: 40 damage, dodge against 1
1: 30 damage; dodge against S
2: 10 damage; dodge against N
Nethezar: 16 damage
Kushnak:
Spiritual Weapon:
3: 4 damage; dodge against R[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 8, 2008)

[sblock=oc]I think Erdolliel has taken 14 damage, AoO and then attack both from 3 I am on crack[/sblock]Erdolliel engages her foe springing away immediately.[sblock=oc]Spring Attack, 5' E attack 3, move NW, N, N, N, N.  That should avoid all AoO's I believe.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 9, 2008)

Seeing that his prayers are going unanswered, Kushnak methodically draws his sword and engages the nearest thing.

[sblock=ooc]Draw, 5' step SE, PA 4 - +4/2d6+12[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 9, 2008)

Eskard screams in frustration and retries his assault. 

[sblock=oc]5' step, Full attack 1(PA 2): +11 / +6 2d6+14 AC now 17 vs 1, 16 vs 2&3 If 1 dies, move dodge to 3, otherwise keep on 1.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 9, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]I think worthley is w/o access.  I am proceeding accordingly.[/sblock]
Erdolliel swiftly moves in and out.  However, her attempt to strike in the middle is utterly abysmal.

Bazrim, safe behind the cover of his allies, quaffs a potion and looks almost as good as new.

Eskard, full of fury, manages to finally get a crushing blow against the beast near him, which drops to the ground and bleeds.

The beast near Nethezar lashes out.  Fortunately, despite the fact that Nethezar's attempts to dodge are almost laughable, the beast only connects once.

Nethezar backs away, avoid a horrid parting shot from the beast, and bolts of force fly from the cleric's wand.  "Magic them, dammit!" he shouts to Bazrim.  "You weren't even close to dying!"

Kushnak closes into melee, but neither the half-orc cleric nor the sword of his god find the mark.

The beast near Kushnak retaliates, striking with both tentacles, but Kushnak is largely alright for now.



[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: spring attacks 3, 1! miss
Bazrim: draws potion; drinks, heals 19 damage (max roll for a potion)
[sblock=hmmm]I'm assuming a "CMW" potion means cure moderate wounds, since i don't think there is a such thing as a cure minor wounds potion.[/sblock]
Eskard: 5-foot step; full attack 1, 9+, miss 96, hit, 11+, miss 20, miss, 22 damage, drops; dodge against 3
[sblock=hmmm 2]I believe that Eskard cannot, after taking the 5-foot step and dropping it with the first attack, retroactively change his action to a spring attack.[/sblock]
1: 30, bleeds
2: full attacks N, 12+ hit, 1! miss, 4+ miss (barely), 9 damage; same dodge
Nethezar: moves while drawing wand
2: AoO, 1! miss
Nethezar: wands 2, 7 damage
Kushnak: draws; 5-foot step; attacks 3, 7+ miss
Spiritual weapon: attacks 3, 7+ miss
3: 5-foot step; full attack K, 8+ hit, 14+ hit, 7+ miss, 15 damage; dodge against K

Status & Init
Erdolliel: 7 damage
Bazrim: 2 damage
Eskard: 40 damage, dodge against 3
1: 53 damage; unconscious and dying
2: 17 damage; dodge against N
Nethezar: 25 damage
Kushnak: 15 damage
Spiritual Weapon:
3: 4 damage; dodge against K[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 9, 2008)

"Stand still you stupid beast!"  Erdolliel attempts to switch targets again.[sblock=oc]Spring attack 2 (and leave my dodge bonus on 3), 10' E, attack, SW, SW, S[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 10, 2008)

Eskard turns on the closest beast and charges.

[sblock=oc]Not really charge.  Spring attack 3.  Move such that Kushnak and I are flanking on my attack and after my final move. So attack due west of K then move 5' S.  Atk 3(PA 4): +11 (w/ flanking) / 2d6+18.  Dodge on 3, AC: 17 vs 3, 16 vs 2. 4 rounds o' rage left.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 10, 2008)

Kushnak pairs with Eskard to take on the beast.

[sblock=ooc]I guess there's a compass-rose on the map.  whatevs.  Anyway, hopefully flanking - same as last time, but if Eskard hurts it, I won't Power Attack.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 10, 2008)

Erdolliel attempts another quick strike, but her eyes play tricks on her, and where she thought the beast was, there was only air.

With a nasty look at Nethezar, Bazrim flings a ball of fire at one of the beasts.  Unfortunately, the creature avoids the worst of the attack.

Eskard rushes to flank with Kushnak, but, like Erdolliel, the warrior misjudges the location of the beast.

In retaliation, the beast near Bazrim closes and attacks.  It strikes the dwarf with both tentacles.

Nethezar shouts, "Zap!" as he fires his wand again.  The cleric then moves behind the others.

Kushnak capitalizes on the beasts diverted attention, however, he too strikes only air.  The sword of Kelanen finally makes a decent hit.

The last beast strikes out at both half-orcs, and connects with every blow.



[sblock=OOC]So, yeah... I hadn't being going by the compass.  I forgot it was even there.  For consistency, let's just say north is up.

Erdolliel: spring attack 2, 9+, miss chance 43, miss
Bazrim: 5-foot step; _fireballs_ 2, ref save 20! success, 11 damage
Eskard: spring attacks 3, 8+, miss chance 45, miss; same dodge
1: 85, bleeds
2: 5-foot step; full attacks B (no bite), 20! threat, 4+ not confirmed (barely), 5+ hit, 10 damage; dodge against R
Nethezar: wands 2, 8 damage; moves
Kushnak: 11+ (hooray flanking), miss chance 25, miss
Spiritual weapon: attacks 3, 17+, miss chance 68, hits, 6 damage
3: 5-foot step; full attacks, 2 tentacles at K, 18+ hit, 19+ hit, 14 damage, bites S, 14+ hit, 10 damage

Status & Init
Erdolliel: 7 damage; dodge against 3
Bazrim: 12 damage
Eskard: 50 damage, dodge against 3
1: 54 damage; unconscious and dying
2: 36 damage; dodge against R
Nethezar: 25 damage
Kushnak: 29 damage
Spiritual Weapon:
3: 10 damage; dodge against K[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 10, 2008)

Erdolliel swears in frustration as she attempts to hit the creature once again.[sblock=oc]spring attack 3...  S, SE, (i think that is flanking with S) attack (+7 1d8 +3), S, S

keep dodge bonus on 3[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 10, 2008)

Panting heavily, Eskard lashes out at the beast twice more.

[sblock=oc]Full attack 3(PA 2): +11 / +6 2d6+14 AC now 17 vs 3, 16 vs 2. if 3 dies, dodge on 2, else keep on 3.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 11, 2008)

"Stop that... magic!"

[sblock=ooc]5' step to flank if I can, then attack again, no PA - +8, 2d6+4[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 11, 2008)

Erdolliel again fails to connect.

Bazrim, deciding the fireball was not the best use of resources, fires bolts of force.

Eskard, landing a powerful blow, nearly brings down the beast next to him.

The creature near Bazrim closes and strikes again.

Nethezar quickly moves to Eskard, ignoring the blow he suffers as he moves, and heals the half-orc.

Kushnak and the sword of Kelanen fail to find the mark.

However, the third beast, desperately trying to escape with its life, it quickly brought low by the combined might of Erdolliel, Eskard, and Kushnak.



[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: Spring attack 3, 6+, miss; same dodge
Bazrim: 5-foot step; _magic missile_ 2, 10 damage
Eskard: full attack 3, 20! threat, 20! confirm, miss chance 60, critical, 41 damage (not quite enough), 1! miss; same dodge
1: 7, stable
2: 5-foot step; full attack B, 19+ hit, 16+ hit, 16 damage
Nethezar: moves
3: AoO, 6+ hit, 6 damage
Nethezar: CSW S, 26 damage healed
Kushnak: 5-foot step; attacks 3, 5+ miss
Spiritual weapon: attacks 3, 18+, miss chance 35, miss
3: (damn... it's in a bad spot) moves
R, S, K: AoO... one of you kills it

Status & Init
Erdolliel: 7 damage; dodge against 3
Bazrim: 28 damage
Eskard: 24 damage, dodge against 3
1: 54 damage; unconscious and stable
2: 46 damage; dodge against R
Nethezar: 31 damage
Kushnak: 29 damage
Spiritual Weapon:
3: more than 51 damage, dying[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 11, 2008)

Erdolliel charges the last creature.[sblock=oc]for real yo.  dodge bonus against 2 first.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 11, 2008)

Smiling evilly as Nethezar heals him, Eskard chases after Erdolliel, lashing out at the remaining monster.

[sblock=oc]dodge on 2(ac = 17, 21 for AoO's) Charge if i can.  yes: pa(4): +11 / 2d6+18  no: spring attack #2(move 5' nw, then 25' n, atk, " 10' " NW) pa(2): +11 / 2d6+14[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 11, 2008)

With a haughty gesture, Kushnak directs the weapon of Kelanan at the beast, and moves to surround it.

[sblock=ooc]I am not sure where it will be, so just chase w/o getting AoO'd[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jan 11, 2008)

Bazrim steps back and waits for his allies to finish the beast off.
[sblock=ooc]move 5' east[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 11, 2008)

While Bazrim sits on his butt, Erdolliel and Eskard drop the last of the beasts.

Nethezar gives Bazrim a vile glare.  "See if I heal you anymore."  The scholar's tone seems completely serious.  Without waiting for reply, he quickly returns to his bedroll.
[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: dodge against 2; charges 2
2: AoO, 16+ hit, 9 damage
Erdolliel: finishes charge, 11+, 73, hit, 5 damage, disables 2
Bazrim: (I'm giving you the benefit of the doubt, but in the future, moving 5 feet is NOT taking a 5-foot step) moves
Eskard: dodge against 2; (can't charge through allies) spring attacks 2, 17+, 83, hits... it dies

Status & Init
Erdolliel: 16 damage; dodge against 2
Bazrim: 28 damage
Eskard: 24 damage, dodge against 2
1: 54 damage; unconscious and stable
2: 51 damage; dodge against R
Nethezar: 31 damage
Kushnak: 29 damage
Spiritual Weapon:
3: more than 51 damage, dying[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 11, 2008)

Eskard methodically, and wordlessly, makes sure the beasts are dead before returning to his post.  As everyone settles in, Eskard asks "Can we eat them?"

[sblock=oc]returning to watch and sleep as usual[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 12, 2008)

Erdolliel searches the corpses for anything worth taking.  Even if it is on the inside.  "I surely won't eat anything off of them, but I guess I wouldn't stop you..."


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 12, 2008)

After searching the corpses, Erdolliel will continue with the night as agreed upon earlier.


----------



## worthley (Jan 12, 2008)

Bazrim silently returns to his bed, ignoring the commetns of the others.


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 14, 2008)

Kushnak wipes off the blood and sees to healing the group before returning to rest.  "Someone should figure out what those were..."

[sblock=ooc]Burn a 3rd level on me, then 2 each of 2nd and 1st levels on others, then wand charges until we're all within 5 of full.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 14, 2008)

*Day 33*

Erdolliel guts the beats while Kushnak distributes healing.  Unfortunately, the elf finds nothing of value.  Fortunately, however, the remainder of the night passes without incident.

You wake in the morning and the remainder of the wounds from last night have closed themselves.  As you ready yourselves, pray, study spells, and the like, you become keenly aware that the stench of the beasts is becoming overpowering quite fast.  Just as you are about to set off, it seems that others have noticed the smells as well.  You hear the eerie howls of wolves coming from the distance.
[sblock=OOC]CSW on K, 18 healed
CmodW B, 14
CmodW S, 12
CLW R, 7
CLW B, 8
10 wand charges 

Erdolliel: 1 damage
Bazrim: 1 damage
Eskard: 4 damage
Nethezar: 4 damage
Kushnak: 0 damage

Then, after factoring in rest (I figured it would be easier to do all at once), you are all healed full.

Also, note how the use of spells during the night affects your abaliity to cast spells the next day.

I'll give you guys a rounds worth of actions to prep before we actually get this thing going. [/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 14, 2008)

"Wolves are coming." Eskard says, as if it were not blatantly obvious to everyone.

He draws his sword and faces the sounds.  "Silly puppies." he mumbles to himself.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 14, 2008)

"Sonofa!  At least wolves are always where they seem to be..."  Erdolliel mutters as she blends into the morning shadows.[sblock=oc]Hide (+12) behind something that helps.  I'm guessing that one of the trees should do it for me, preferably the upper left corner one or the bottom middle one as they are near the corpses of the beasts.  If she could hide behind the tree that is the closest to the wolves coming through that would be great.  (i.e. the are coming from the upper left so she hides behind that tree)[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jan 15, 2008)

Bazrim grips his pearl and regains the ability to use his favorite mundane spell.
[sblock=ooc]pearl of power to get MM back[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 15, 2008)

"We should make our way out of here.  Let the dogs have a free meal," Kushnak suggests.  Moving away from the sounds, he motions the others to follow.  "And if they do decide live game is better, maybe some will be distracted by those..."

[sblock=ooc]Marked what I think is not recovered on my thinger.  Gonna cast longstrider again, though.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 15, 2008)

Cresting one of the hills to the north, you see a pack of six wolves.  However, these are all black, and, even from the distance, it almost looks like their eyes glow red.
[sblock=OOC]The puppies are coming from the north (which is up on the map from before).  Given the hills, I'm "voted best house" saying that you see them at 150 feet away.

I have also decided that the puppies (being a pack, and me being laz) are all going on the same init.

You have all done the things you said you wanted to do.  I'll put up a map once they are closer.
[sblock=worthley]They are not wolves.  They are worgs.  They have darkvision, low-light, and scent.  They trip.  Unlike wolves (which are neutral animals) worgs are usually evil.[/sblock]
Status & Init
Bazrim (22)
Kushnak (15)
Eskard (14)
Erdolliel (12)
Nethezar (9)
Puppies (8)[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jan 16, 2008)

"They aren't wolves and they aren't looking for a meal.  They are looking to kill us."  The inflection in Bazrim's voice easily tells the others the dire situation they are in.  Bazrim then casts a spell of protection upon himself
[sblock=ooc]mage armor on myself, ac 17[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 16, 2008)

Stopping his walk to look at the mage, Kushnak peers up the hill and concurs, "You seem to be right.  Where's your flashy magic?"

[sblock=ooc]Cast Aid on me.  d8+6 temp hp and bonuses.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 16, 2008)

Erdolliel stays quiet and prepares for a beast to get within reach.  [sblock=oc]Ready to attack any puppie that gets close.  Here's hoping it doesn't see me first...[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 16, 2008)

Eskard giggles at the site of the worg pack and moves to attack.

[sblock=oc]Move 40' toward the closest one.  Dodge against it.  Ready to attack any of them. (PA3) +8 / 2d6+13[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 17, 2008)

While Bazrim and Kushnak both prepare with spells, Eskard eagerly moves closer to the creatures.  Erdolliel remains hidden, and Nethezar also adds his magical aid as he closes as well.

The wolf-like beasts quickly move closer to the group and spread out a bit.  For the moment, they seem focused on the two in front of them, and appear to have not noticed the elf hiding in the tree.



[sblock=OOC]Bazrim: casts _mage armor_
Kushnak: casts _aid_
Eskard: moves 40'; dodge against closest puppy; readies to attack
Erdolliel: keeps hiding; readies to attack
Nethezar: (I forgot his action last "round" so it's here too) draws morningstar; moves; casts _bless_
Puppies: all move 100 feet closer

Status & Init
Bazrim: _mage armor_
Kushnak: _aid_
Eskard
Erdolliel
Nethezar
Puppies

On the party: _bless_ (+1 to hit and saves vs. fear)[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jan 17, 2008)

Bazrim takes a deep breath and lets his trusty fireball go.
[sblock=ooc]should be able to place a fireball between 4 and 5 to get 3,4,5, and 6 without hitting anyone else 6d6 damage[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 17, 2008)

Eskard dashes at the puppy closest to him and lash out.

[sblock=oc]Spring Attack 3. (PA 4)  +8 / 2d6+15 (w/ bless)  If it goes down, continue moving 15' N(for a total move of 25' N) and dodge on 2.  If it stays up, move back to where I started and dodge on 3.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 17, 2008)

Kushnak cries out and rushes one of the dogs.

[sblock=ooc]So, I kind of want to know what the fireball does.  I'll charge #6 if it is hurt, but not almost totally dead.  If #6 is unharmed, or is almost totally dead, I'll charge #4 with the same condition.  If neither of those fits, I'll charge #2.  Hurt ones no PA - +11/2d6+4.  Unhurt ones PA4 - +7/2d6+12 (including charge)  AC: 17[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 17, 2008)

Erdolliel stealthily moves out to strike one of the new found beasts.[sblock=oc]Move while hiding NE, N, N, N. Then attack #1 (+7 1d8 +3) SA 3d6.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 17, 2008)

Bazrim's spell bursts among the worgs.  While they suffer burns, they all seem to have avoided the worst of the blast.  "Why the hells didn't you do that before?" Nethezar taunts.

Kushnak rushes in for a good blow against one of the worgs.

Eskard very nearly drops the worg in front of him before springing back.

Erdolliel tries to make use of her stealth, however, her aim is abysmal.

Nethezar rushes in and strikes with his morningstar, but the scholar lacks the strength of the half-orcs.

The worgs, instinctive pack animals, work in groups against the party.  And quick as that, Kushnak, Eskard, Nethezar, and Erdolliel are all flung to the ground amidst blood and gnashing teeth.



[sblock=OOC]I'm not certain how Erdolliel's hiding interacts with the worg's scent ability.  When the source of a smell gets w/in 5 feet, the worg automatically "pinpoints" it.  However, my thinking is that, like (for example) improved invisibility, you'd get the SA bonus even if the opponent knows what square you are in.  Yes?

Bazrim: _fireballs_ 3-6, saves 18, 12, 15, 16, all succeed, 9 damage
Kushnak: charges 6, 18+ hit, 12 damage
Eskard: spring attack 3, 7+ hit, 19 damage; dodge against 3
Erdolliel: SA 1, 1! miss (I guess it was all academic anyway)
Nethezar: charges 4, 18+ hit, 5 damage (what a wimp)
1: 5-foot step; ready to attack R
2: 5-foot step;
1: ready triggers; attacks R, 12+ hit, 6 damage, trip attempt 10+ v. 3+, tripped
2: attacks R, 4+ miss
3: charges S, 10+ hit, 6 damage, trip 15+ v. 4+, tripped
4, 5, and 6 all use the 5-foot step/ready trick to get flanking bonuses
4: attacks N, 16+ hit, 10 damage, trip 20+ v. 16+, tripped
5: attacks K, 2+ miss
6: attacks K, 14+ hit, 10 damage, trip 10+ v. 3+, tripped

Holy crap!  Those were messed up rolls.  Trip is broken.

Status & Init
Bazrim: mage armor
Kushnak: 10 damage; aid; prone
Eskard: 6 damage; dodge against 3; prone
Erdolliel: 6 damage; prone
Nethezar: 10 damage; prone
1:
2:
3: 28 damage
4: 14 damage
5: 9 damage
6: 21 damage

On the party: bless (+1 to hit and saves vs. fear)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 17, 2008)

"Bad puppy!" Eskard shouts as he stands and swings again.

[sblock]Stand. (I *think* mobility applies for the AoO, so ac would 23, otherwise 19) If 3 is still up, (PA 4) +8 / 2d6+15 (w/ bless)  Otherwise move to flanking position with Erdolliel.  

If 3 is up at the end of my turn, keep dodge on 3, otherwise 2.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jan 17, 2008)

Bazrim lets missles of force fly, yelling instructions to the others.  "Take out the injured first, and cut their numbers."
[sblock=ooc]MM 3d4+3 #6[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 17, 2008)

Erdolliel stands up and delivers a blow.  [sblock=oc]stand and attack #2 (+7 1d8+3), dodge vs #1.  AC 23 with mobility and 19 without.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 18, 2008)

Kushnak struggles to stand, extracting his ankle from the worg's fangs, and strikes at it again.

[sblock=ooc]How many temp HP from aid did I get?  They're most likely gone now, wanna just subtract them from my damage total there?

Attacker, no PA. [/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 18, 2008)

Bazrim fires and drops the wounded worg.

Kushnak heaves himself up, exposing himself to attack, and strikes the other worg near him.

Eskard avoids a blow as he stands, but his powerful swing fails to find the mark.

Erdolliel trades blows with the worgs near her.

Nethezar brings down the worg between himself and Kushnak.

The four remaining worgs only manage to land a single blow, and Erdolliel is able to stay on her feet.  Perhaps the worst of the battle has been won.
[sblock=OOC]Oops with the _aid_ hps.  You rolled a 1... Factored in now.

Bazrim: missles 6, 10 damage, drops
Kushnak: stands
5: AoO, 9+ hit, 7 damage
Kushnak: attacks 5, 4+ hit (hooray for aid and bless), 12 damage
Eskard: (I think you are right about mobility... "bad puppy"!!!) stands
3: AoO, 6+ miss
Eskard: attacks 3, 3+ miss; same dodge
Erdolliel: dodge against 1; stands
1 & 2: AoO, 11+ hit, 4+ miss, 5 damage
Erdolliel: attacks 2, 8+ hit, 7 damage
Nethezar: stands
4: AoO, 1! miss
Nethezar: attacks 5, 18+ hit, 10 damage, drops
1: attacks R, 9+ miss
2: attacks R, 20!, 6+, no threat, 5 damage, trip 4+ vs. 6+, not tripped
3: attacks S, 6+ miss
4: attacks N, 6+ miss
5: 9, stable
6: 16, bleeds

Status & Init
Bazrim: mage armor
Kushnak: 10 damage; aid
Eskard: 6 damage; dodge against 3
Erdolliel: 16 damage; dodge against 1
Nethezar: 10 damage
1:
2: 7 damage
3: 28 damage
4: 14 damage
5: 31 damage; unconscious & stable
6: 32 damage; unconscious & dying

On the party: bless (+1 to hit and saves vs. fear)[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jan 18, 2008)

Bazrim pulls out a well used wand and sends two bolts of force at another target.
[sblock=ooc]Draw wand of MM cast MM at #2 for 2d4+2 dmg[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 18, 2008)

Circling, Erdolliel strikes out at the dog again.[sblock=oc]Spring attack #2.  Move 5' NE, attack, move E, SE.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 21, 2008)

Kushnak moves up to aid Nethezar.

[sblock=ooc]Hah, not really.  That would be silly.  He will attack #4 after moving W,NW. PA for the hell of it.  +6, 2d6+12[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 21, 2008)

Centering his weight, Eskard unleashes a few more ferocious swings at the beast in front of him.

[sblock=oc]Stupid thing... Full attack #3   (PA 4) +8 / 3 / 2d6+15 (w/ bless) 
5' step toward the next closest one.  If 3 is up at the end of my turn, keep dodge on 3, otherwise whichever is still standing and closest. [/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 21, 2008)

Bazrim uses his wand to blast one of the worgs, but it is not enough to bring the creature down.

Kushnak closes with another and a mighty stroke cleaves it in two.

Eskard, completely flummoxed, cannot hit anything to save his life.

Erdolliel deftly stabs one of the wounded near her.

Nethezar looks at Eskard in disbelief.  The scholar then lunges at the same worg.  A blow to the head brings the creature down.

The two remaining worgs, one quite bloody, growl with rage as the quickly begin to make their retreat.



[sblock=OOC]Bazrim: draws wand; wands 2, 6 damage
Kushnak: moves; attacks 4, 9+ hit, 18 damage, drops
Eskard: full attack 3, 1! miss, 2+ miss (wtf!); 5-foot step; same dodge
Erdolliel: spring attack 2
1: AoO, 6+ miss
Erdolliel: 13+ hit, 10 damage
Nethezar: charges 3, 15+ hit, 6 damage, drops
1: double-moves 100 feet NW (I left him on the map; he is 100 feet NW of that square)
2: withdraws 100 feet NW (same)
(The others are as good as dead; I'm not worrying about them anymore.)

Status & Init
Bazrim: mage armor
Kushnak: 10 damage; aid
Eskard: 6 damage; dodge against 3
Erdolliel: 16 damage; dodge against 1
Nethezar: 10 damage
1:
2: 23 damage

On the party: bless (+1 to hit and saves vs. fear)[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 21, 2008)

Erdolliel checks the wounded worgs for treasure.  Dispatching them is merely a side effect of the search.


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 22, 2008)

Unable to pursue the speedy dogs, Kushnak instead cleans his sword and straightens his pack for the journey ahead.


----------



## worthley (Jan 22, 2008)

Bazrim gathers his things and mumbles to himself.  The others make out that he is weighing the possibility that the worgs were sent to attack them versus the scent of fresh meat drawing them to the area.


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 22, 2008)

Obviously not satisfied with driving the worgs off, Eskard drops his sword, draws his bow as he moves closer to the retreating animals and looses an arrow.

[sblock=oc]Drop, move 40' toward them while drawing bow, shoot 2.  +9 / d8+4[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 22, 2008)

Eskard pursuing the fleeing worgs, shooting as he goes.  With an excellent shot, the warrior drops the wounded of the pair.  The remaining worg begins sprinting away.

While Erdolliel begins gutting the corpses again, Nethezar uses his wand to distribute some healing.  "Need a new one soon..." he mumbles.

The elf, meanwhile, hits paydirt this time.  In the stomach of one of the worgs, Erdolliel finds a white opal.
[sblock=OOC]Eskard: moves; shoots 2, 19+ hit, 12 damage, drops

Let me know if you intend to keep pursuing the last one.  It is 260 feet away from Eskard.

Kushnak gets 3 hps, Erdolliel gets 4 and 7 (11 total) hps, and Nethezar gets 5 hps.

For ease (and so as to not forget later), the opal is worth 1,000, but you don't know it yet.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 22, 2008)

Erdolliel digs a wand out of her pack and hands it to Nethezar.  "You're better with it than I am anyway." She mutters awkwardly.

Thinking for a second, she goes through the pack again and pulls out a club.  Bringing it to Nethezar as well she gruffly says, "We still haven't figured out what all this stuff is either."


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 23, 2008)

"YES!" shouts Eskard as he raises his hands above his head and jumps up and down a little.  

He stows his bow, retrieves his sword and continues on with the others.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 23, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Regardless of whether you wait for Neth now or he does it tonight, the club is +1.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 23, 2008)

"This trip has been... eventful," Kushnak muses as the travels begin again.  "Are any of you familiar with the city?  I wonder what else we might accomplish while there."


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 23, 2008)

"I have never strayed that way before, but I imagine we will be able to 'accomplish' just about whatever we like, provided we can pay..."  Erdolliel settles into a rhythm for the long walk ahead.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 23, 2008)

*Finishing Day 33*

As the last of the worgs continues its flight, the group gathers again to head out on the road.

Travel is largely uneventful.  However, you do begin to notice a bit more traffic on the road: merchant's wagons, occasional farmers, and a troupe of halflings.  When you pass the latter, Nethezar takes a moment to quietly talk to them.  You see a pouch and some coins exchange hands, but the cleric deflects any questions.

You eventually come to a halt at the end of the day.  As you make your preparations for the evening, you see that Nethezar apparently purchased some type of tobacco or pipe weed from the halflings.  It has an extremely pleasant and mellow aroma.
[sblock=OOC]I'm going on a limb and assuming you don't randomly attack travelers...

As always, feel free to talk more.

You've now covered 48/85 miles; assuming Neth keeps the boots, you still travel 18 miles/day (given the terrain).

Status
Bazrim:
Kushnak: 7 damage
Eskard: 6 damage
Erdolliel: 5 damage
Nethezar: 5 damage[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 24, 2008)

As the road becomes more crowded, Erdolliel gets more wary of the travelers around you.  She keeps herself in check however, trying not to give any offense to the innocent passerby.  "We'll have to decide if we want to push a little harder one of these last days or not.  I'm in favor of spending the second night from now in an inn."[sblock=oc]for all you arithmetic majors out there 85-48=37  37/18= 2 days with a remainder of 1 mile.  IF we decide to push for the extra mile one day it would be a force march con check right?  However, the rules check by hour of progress.  If we only have to go a mile that's only a little under half an hour of forced march.  So do we automatically succeed in making it the extra mile, but still run the risk of fatigue?  In which case we just shouldn't fight anything until the morning.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jan 24, 2008)

Bazrim does his best to keep pace with the others.  When the road gets crowded, his gaze moves down to the belts of his friends in front of him, making sure no pickpocketting happens just below is natural eye level.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 27, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]







			
				Dichotomy said:
			
		

> I decided to assume that you guys have watches.  I have also decided that, unless Neth is on watch, you don't use any light sources.  I also just randomly determined the watch order to decide that it was Eskard's watch.  If that doesn't work... umm... then you should say something when I ask if you want to do stuff.



That was meant to be a hint, in case there was any doubt.  I'll keep just randomly determining how you guys take watches and such, if you'd like.

Also, if possible, I'd like to get at least a bit closer to that post per day thing.  It seems like we only ever do so during combat.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 27, 2008)

Kushnak settles in and asks Nethezar, "You wouldn't be willing to share a sample of that, would you?"

"We've been on the road so long now, I'm beginning to enjoy it just for the sake of it.  I never thought I'd find so much of a fight just wandering about.  I do wonder though, how things are fairing with the mage and those back at the fort...

For that, I like your plan, woman.  Let's get to town as soon as we can."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 27, 2008)

Nethezar, more laid back than usual, smiles at Kushnak.  "Your god doesn't forbid you life's simple pleasure, does he?" the scholar jokes as he retrieves another pipe.

"Getting to the Free City will do well for us, I think,"[color] Nethezar comments.  "We have plenty to sell, and questions to answer.  I just hope this Eligos can tell us something."


----------



## worthley (Jan 28, 2008)

Bazrim lays back an enjoys the smell coming from the pipe.  He smiles and thinks of times when his best friend was a fresh pint, and his worst enemy was the bottom of a mug.  All while only pretending to listen to the others he is camping with tonight.
[sblock=ooc]I am ok with random shifts for watch.  If any sort of order is needed, I think Bazrim will suggest he goes last.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 28, 2008)

Erdolliel scrunches her nose slightly as the pipes are lit and moves upwind.  She makes no comment against the act though.  "We musn't forget to petition on behalf of the lizardfolk either.  They shouldn't be punished more for one piss poor leader." 

As night settles in she offers to take either first or last watch.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 29, 2008)

*Day 34*

[sblock=OOC]I'm going to assume there won't be anymore said on the subject, and I'm moving on accordingly.[/sblock]
"'Piss poor,'" Nethezar muses, as he smokes his pipe.  "Such an odd turn of phrase.  Must originate from the orcish tongue, don't you think?" the scholar playfully chides Kushnak.

Cognizant of the dangers camping on the road can be, the group takes care and sets up watches.

Fortunately, the night's rest is uninterrupted, save when one watch ends and the next begins.  You awake in the morning refreshed and ready for the next day.  Even the bright sun seems to think this is a good day for travel.

You are clearly getting closer to the Free City, as your travel is now routinely intersecting the travel of others.

Almost precisely at lunchtime, you come near a small (but not tiny) inn on the side of the road.  The sign on the roadside reads "Able Carter Coaching Company Inn," clearly indicating that it is a branch of the same coaching company stationed in Diamond Lake.  Judging from the outside, it looks like the place as a few small room and a larger common room.  As you'd expect from a coaching company, there is a stable attached to the inn that is nearly as large as the inn itself.
[sblock=OOC]You all heal from the night's rest.  You should tell me, just in case the fatigue matters, whether you want to push the extra mile today or tomorrow.  Or if you just intend to change plans entirely.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 29, 2008)

"If it won't slow us down much, we should get one real meal in before the long march tomorrow."

Kushnak keeps an eye out for any thugs that might have received word from Diamond Lake, but approaches the inn.

[sblock=ooc]I believe the plan was to push on the last day.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jan 29, 2008)

Bazrim sniffs the air, and lets the smell of food that hasn't sat in a musty pack for days consume his nostrils.  He then responds to Kushnak as he pushes his way to the door of the inn.  "And if it does slow us down, we should at least be drunk enough not to know the difference."
[sblock=oo]I agree with the last day for the extra mile[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 29, 2008)

"A decent meal would be a pleasant change, and we'll have made the money back in a day."  The elf observes as she follows the dwarf into the inn. [sblock=oc]last day woot[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jan 29, 2008)

Eskard chuckles at the dwarfs comment and follows the group into the inn.

[sblock]No problem with either day.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 30, 2008)

"Warm food will go well," Nethezar nods in agreement.

As you enter the inn, you are welcomed by a cozy yet comfortable common room.  While the place has the utilitarian aspects you'd expect for a wayside inn, rather than a country getaway or a city establishment, it is still inviting.  There are a small handful of other patrons, mostly also eating their lunches on the go, from the looks of it.

A polite human serving maid happily clears a table for you, and in relatively short order you have a warm meal consisting of a hearty stew, hefty bread, a gallon of ale to share, and even a sweet cookie for dessert.  Even at the slightly inflated price of 4 gold total, it seems worth it, especially in light of the meals you've been eating on the road.

While you eat, the barkeep takes a couple minutes out of his time to introduce himself and make a bit of idle chit-chat.  He gives you a bit of the news he's heard and listens to any you care to share, though mostly it is just idle talk.

Near the end of the meal, you all become aware that a young human male, no more than 17, has been eyeing you.  Once it is clear that you've noticed him, he sheepishly approaches.  He looks down at his shoes, avoid eye contact, and you can see a red welt on the right side of his face, which will likely become a bruise later on.

*"Sor... sorry to bother, sirs,"* he gives an individual nod to each of the men.  *"Lady,"* he adds as he gives a clumsy half-bow to Erdolliel.  *"I'm wonderin' if you might have need of a boy for... anything.  I can help carry baggage for you, or run messages or the like."*  Even the less socially adept of you can see that the lad is, basically, on the verge of begging for money.  However, even as self-deprecating as he is, he doesn't just ask for money.


----------



## worthley (Jan 30, 2008)

Bazrim responds to the young man in a firm, but not frightening tone, "Boy, you need a job, or do you just need some coin? ...... And were is your family?"


----------



## michael_noah (Jan 30, 2008)

"_Were_ are they indeed!" says Kushnak with a chuckle and a slap on the back for Bazrim.  "If you're drunk already, we've got problems."

His thumb pointing at the boy, he turns to the barkeep and asks, "Do you know this one?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Jan 31, 2008)

The barkeep, who had already moved on to other patrons, quickly takes notice once Kushnak vies for his attention.  He approaches with an apologetic demeanor.

"I'm so sorry, sir.  I promise you that we don't abide this kind of thing here."  The barkeep then turns to the boy.  His tone is rebuking, though he is not unkind.

"Son, I asked no questions when all you wanted was water.  But I can't be having you begging from my paying customers."

*"I wouldn't beg sir!"* the young man implores.  He quickly turns to Bazrim.  *"A job, not free coin.  I had coin for my travel from the Free City, but I got robbed by these two huge monsters.  Trolls or giants or something."*

Nethezar leans over toward Eskard and whispers far too loudly, "Get me a rag.  I am going to start crying soon."


----------



## TiCaudata (Jan 31, 2008)

Erdolliel giggles at Nethezar's comment before replying, "Which way were these beasts?  Better we know what trail to avoid!"


----------



## worthley (Jan 31, 2008)

Bazrim speaks to the boy with a tone that lets everyone know he's completely serious"To be honest kid, I might have a job for ya, depending on how well you know know the Free City, and if we would be daring enough to trust you.  Just a little warning though, we've had more than enough reasons not to trust people lately."


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 1, 2008)

Seeing that at least part of the group wants to hear what the boy has to say, the barkeep nods to the group and backs off.  However, he remains nearby, just in case it becomes necessary to step in.

Noting both Erdolliel's at least partial interest in his plight, and Bazrim's almost job offer, the boy's face brightens.  *"Sir, you can trust me, Sir!  I'm no theft or hoodlum.  Just down on my luck.  And I know the Free City right good.  Lived there with my folks the last three years,"* he adds, boastfully.

He turns to Erdolliel.  *"Milady, they hit me right on the road.  Not even five miles from here.  If you're heading out today yet, I bet you'd pass the spot they got me well before dark!"*  The lad seems clearly eager to offer as much help as he can.

"Dammit!" Nethezar barks at Eskard.  "Now I'm gonna lose it!"  The cleric then dabs a finger into his ale and drips a couple drops of liquid under his eyes.  Nethezar's face twists into a ridiculous looking frown.  "See!"


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 1, 2008)

Erdolliel starts guffawing and slaps the cleric on the back.  After she gains control of herself she continues with her meal.  "We're indeed heading out today boy, but I have no intention to pay you.  I certainly don't speak for everyone at the table though."


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 2, 2008)

Eskard sprays beer from his mouth as he bursts out laughing at Nethezar's mocking.

"RAR!" Eskard shouts, feigning a lunge at the boy.  He continues laughing, while pounding the table with his fist.


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 4, 2008)

"Boy, we don't have any errands to run, and we are perfectly capable of carrying our own packs.  However... 

You may have a point, mage.  We could use someone to show us around the city when we get there.  At any rate, we should be moving again."


----------



## worthley (Feb 4, 2008)

Bazrim looks at the boy, "You best be ready to go now if you hope to make any coin, as we are on a tight schedule."


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 4, 2008)

Erdolliel finishes her ale and starts to pack up.  "Let us know when we're close to your beasts boy."


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 4, 2008)

Nethezar smiles broadly at Eskard as the warrior teases the lad.

After the others finish talking, and it has become clear that the boy gets to accompany you, his face brightens.  *"Thank you.  Thank you all!  I'm ready to go as soon as you want."*

You finish your meal, gather your things, and head out.

You travel for roughly four miles or so when you see a small thicket.  *"That's where they got me!"* the lad points.

The thicket is roughly 400 feet ahead.  From this distance, you can see something hanging between the two trees.  While you aren't certain, it looks like part of a slab of meat.

"What is the Nine is that supposed to do?" Nethezar groans.


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 5, 2008)

"Let me take a closer look."  Erdolliel states as she walks to the edge of the road.  [sblock=oc]Find some cover and hide (+12), then carefully sneak up just far enough to figure out what the thing might be.  She will have a potion of invisibility in her hand as she sneaks.  applicable numbers Move Silently +12 Spot +11 Listen +11 Search +13 (in case I spot anything worth searching)[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Feb 5, 2008)

Warry that the boy may be setting the group up, Bazrim makes sure he is standing behind him.


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 6, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]I know I can be a grammar snob.  However, the phrase "he is standing behind him" is one from which it is impossible to discern non-ambiguous meaning.[/sblock]
Erdolliel leaves the group and stealthily moves forward.  While there are a couple of points at which the elf simply must move out in the open, the enemy doesn't seem to see her.

Soon enough, Erdolliel discovers who the enemy is.  Two huge creatures, about one and a half times as tall as a human, with long, ungainly arms and legs, crouch behind the trees.  The one nearest the elf also holds a rope, serving as a leash, for a massive, low-slung creature with stout head and short, shaggy fur.



[sblock=OOC]North is up.  The rest of you, even R, aren't close enough to be on it.  I assumed R would circle wide around.  The bulk of the party is west of the map.  R is SSW.

The lines are the road.  The blobs are the trees.

The trolls (yes, they are trolls, even if you don't know it) are 1 and 2.  The wolverine (even if you don't know it) is 3.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 6, 2008)

Erdolliel slips back around to the group and quickly presents the information.  When she is done she turns to the dwarf and states, "How about we blow them up BEFORE they charge us this time?"


----------



## worthley (Feb 6, 2008)

Bazrim, surprisingly agreeing with Erdolliel lets a fireball go and gives a little laugh when it explodes next to the trolls.
[sblock=ooc]fireball to hit all 3 if possible.  Don't have time to check.  If not I should be able to hit the 2 trolls.[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 6, 2008)

Kushnak draws his sword and begins to make ready. 

[sblock=ooc]Going to cast shield of faith (makes AC 23), followed by bull's strength, but will wait to see results of the fireball before doing so.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 6, 2008)

Once Bazrim learns where the enemy is, Nethezar and Kushnak both cast spells to prepare for the assault.

Bazrim lets his trusted spell fly.  While the effects cannot be seen, they can be heard in the screams of your foes.

As Nethezar waits for one of the others to take action, the ferocious animal tears around the trees.  It's loud snarling is audible even from the distance.
[sblock=OOC]Bazrim can hit all three, and I think it is easy enough to do so, even if he can't see them, based upon simple directions which I'll assume Erdolliel gives him.

I'll call this a surprise round.  If o3 or Ti have some standard action they want to take, feel free to tack it onto your post for the first real round.

Nethezar: _bless_
Kushnak: _shield of faith_
Bazrim: _fireball_, saves 1-6+ fail, 2-13+ success, 3-6+ fail, 18/9 damage

First real round
Nethezar: delays
3: rages; double moves 60 feet closer

We'll pick up with K.

Status & Init
Nethezar (23)
3 (22): 18 damage
Kushnak (19): _shield of faith_ 60 rounds remain
1 (14): 18 damage
Erdolliel (10)
2 (9): 9 damage
Eskard (5)
Bazrim (4)

Party is _blessed_, 60 rounds remain[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 7, 2008)

Erdolliel moves while drawing her bow.  She then fires a shot at the charging beast.[sblock=oc]Move 30 feet towards them for surprise round.  Move 30 more feet while drawing the bow and fire at the wolverine (even if I don't know it) +8 1d8+2.  I believe that she will end up being ~300 feet from the wolverine, depending on how it moved.  so +2 1d8+2 I guess.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 7, 2008)

Eskard draws his sword while moving toward the snarling beast.

[sblock=oc] Draw/move 120' E toward wolverine.  In total anyway. [/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Feb 7, 2008)

Bazrim moves with the others toward the beast.  His short legs move fast enough that dirt actually kicks up from his feet.
[sblock=ooc]run 80' E  should be 200' away[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 7, 2008)

"Simpletons! Make them come to us!" shouts Kushnak as he struggles to keep up with the others.

[sblock=ooc]Move 30', cast BS.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 8, 2008)

Kushnak moves closer, while shouting, and casts his spell.

Nethezar jogs with him, keeping up, thanks to Erdolliel's boots.  As he jogs, he readies his crossbow.  As he reaches Kushnak, Nethezar looks at the half-orc questioningly.  "To whom in the Abyss were you speaking?  You're the one closing with them.  Simpleton!"

While everyone else simply closes for battle, Erdolliel manages to get off a shot with her bow.  Her elven eyes find their mark almost 300 feet away, but the beasts simply roars and continues forward.
[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: moves 30'; casts bull strength
Nethezar: stops delaying; moves 30' while drawing x-bow; loads x-bow
1: double moves 60' closer
Erdolliel: moves 60' total while drawing bow; shoots 3, 15+ hit, 4 damage
2: double moves 60' closer
Eskard: moves 120' total (gosh you're fast) while drawing
Bazrim: runs 80'
3: runs 120' closer

If we put you all on a rough line, with your starting position roughly 0 and there's as roughly 400, I have:
30: N & K; 60: R; 80: B; 120: S; 220: 3; 340: 1 & 2
Dunno how worthley came up with his 200 figure, but it's not what I have.

Status & Init (put 3 on the bottom)
Kushnak: shield of faith 59 rounds remain; bull's strength 60 rounds remain
Nethezar
1: 18 damage
Erdolliel
2: 9 damage
Eskard
Bazrim
3: 22 damage

Party is blessed, 59 rounds remain[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 8, 2008)

"Simpleton?  I can hardly get a decent shot off at that distance."  The elf comments as she shoots her foe again.[sblock=oc]Move 30' closer and shoot #3 again. +4 1d8+2[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Feb 10, 2008)

Bazrim fires his trusty magic missle at the charging beast.
[sblock=ooc]3d4+3 to #3[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 11, 2008)

"It only takes a simpleton to know what that one is going to do."

With no breath for more words, the plated orc lumbers further on.

[sblock=ooc]Run 90.  Fly is dumb.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 11, 2008)

Only slightly confused, Eskard lurches to a halt, quivering with anticipation.

[sblock=oc]Ready to attack whichever gets in range.  Partial charge(PA4): +10 / 2d6+15 (w/bless&charge) Dodge on whichever is closes and still standing after my attack.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 11, 2008)

Uttering more inanity, Kushnak runs forward.  Breathing heavily, and not bothering to shoot at this distance, Nethezar follows.

While the trolls both run closer, Erdolliel tries another shot.  This time the elf's aim isn't good enough.

Eskard stares down the furious animal and waits for it to close, while Bazrim blasts it with bolts of force.

The animal runs closer, and Eskard makes his strike.  The warrior swings wildly, but somehow connects with the raging beast, which makes no effort to dodge the blow.  The wound the half-orc delivers is grave.  As the beast comes to a snarling halt in front of Eskard, it is apparent that only the thing's adrenaline is keeping it upright.



[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel is 30' West of N and K; Bazrim is another 10' West of that

Kushnak: runs 90'
Nethezar: runs 90'
1: runs 120'
Erdolliel: moves 30'; shoots 3, 5+ miss
2: runs 120'
Eskard: readies
Bazrim: _magic missile_ 3, 10 damage
3: runs
Eskard: ready triggers partway through; partial charge 3, 2+... wow... that almost hits; holy crap... it's raging... that DOES hit; 22 damage; dodge against 3
3: stops running (can't attack)

Status & Init
Kushnak: shield of faith 58 rounds remain; bull's strength 59 rounds remain
Nethezar
1: 18 damage
Erdolliel
2: 9 damage
Bazrim
Eskard
3: 54 damage

Party is blessed, 58 rounds remain[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 11, 2008)

Erdolliel moves forward again and changes targets.[sblock=oc]30' closer and shoot at #2, should be 95' at that point making the numbers +8 1d8+2[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 12, 2008)

Eskard moves to the beasts flank and lashes out again, before retreating back.

[sblock=oc]Spring Attack 3: Move 5'N Attack(PA2): +10 / 2d6+11 (w/ bless) Move 30' NW

Keep dodge on 3 if it's still up, otherwise on 1[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Feb 12, 2008)

Bazrim continues forward at a much slower pace than before, letting bolts of force fly at hideous cave dweller.
[sblock=ooc]move 20' east, MM 1[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 13, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]I'm NPCing Kushnak, because this is unacceptable.  On that note, I mentioned before that I want to see Kushnak's perpared spells on his sheet.  I still don't.  Therefore, he's not casting a spell this round.[/sblock]
Kushnak rushes up to the nearly dead beast and finishes it off.

Nethezar closes in and waits, his eyes focused on the trolls.

While the two trolls charge in, both missing the half-orcs, Erdolliel fires.  The elf's shot is not enough to find the mark, as she has to adjust for Kushnak in the way.

Nethezar casts a spell, and suddenly the whole group feels like luck is in their favor.

Bazrim fires his trusted missiles again, but they appear to do only superficial damage to the troll.



[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: charges 3, 9+ hit, 13 damage; 3 dies
Nethezar: moves; readies
1: charges S, 6+, miss
Erdolliel: moves; shoots 2, 11+ minus cover, miss
2: charges K, 4+ miss
Nethezar: ready triggers; casts prayer (affecting everyone except B)
Bazrim: moves; missiles 1, 11 damage

I've moved Eskard to the top of the order, so o3 can make a different action for him.

Status & Init
Eskard (moved to top of order)
Kushnak: shield of faith 57 rounds remain; bull's strength 58 rounds remain
1: 18 damage; 11 nonlethal damage
Erdolliel
2: 9 damage
Nethezar
Bazrim

Party is blessed, 57 rounds remain; prayer 6 rounds remain[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 13, 2008)

The smell of fresh blood triggers an all to common rage to rise up in Eskard.  He steps in to the closest foe and unleashes a pair of vicious swings.

[sblock=oc]Rage. 5' step NE.  Full Attack 1(PA 4): +11/+6 / 2d6+19 (w/bless and prayer)  If 1 is still up, dodge on him( ac 17 vs 1, 16 vs 2) else 2(ac 17)[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 13, 2008)

Erdolliel mutters a few choice curses while she drops her bow.  She then moves next to Nethezar while grabbing a flask from her belt.  Once there, she lets the flask fly at the nearest creature.[sblock=oc]drop bow, move 5'NE and then E until she is 5' north of N.  draw acid flask while moving.  Throw at 1 if it's still standing, otherwise throw at 2. +5 1d6 1 splash damage if at 1.  +7 1d6 splash damage if at 2.  Those numbers should include prayer, 10' range increment, and ac penalty from the charge. I think...[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 13, 2008)

Kushnak pairs with Eskard in attacking the things.

[sblock=ooc]5' step SE, PA4 - +7, 2d6+15 at #2.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Feb 13, 2008)

Bazrim, still surprised that the trolls are clumped together, Bazrim continues forward and lets the fireball go again.
[sblock=ooc]move 20' east, fireball to hit both trolls, and nobody else[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 14, 2008)

Eskard unleashes all his fury.  Even though the troll dwarfs the half-orc, the warrior's might is more then the monster can stand.  Eskard nearly tears the thing in two.

Kushnak also lays heavily into the troll near him, though it takes the blow.

Despite an abysmal throw, Erdolliel manages to hit the monster.  The acid leaves a burn that does not seem to heal.

The standing troll tries to lay into Kushnak with claws and teeth.  The cleric's armor is enough to stave off two of the blows, and the third is far from enough to wear Kushnak down.

"I thought these things were tough," Nethezar muses.  The scholar casually tosses another spell, and the troll almost seems frightened.

Bazrim blasts both trolls with more fire.  Even the one still standing looks like it is not well off anymore.



[sblock=OOC]Eskard: rage; 5-foot step; full attack 1, 6+ hit, 12+ hit, 48 damage (HOLY CRAP), drops; dodge against 2
Kushnak: 5 foot step; attacks 2, 16+ hit, 23 damage
1: regens 5; still unconscious
Erdolliel: drops bow; moves while drawing; throws at 2, 3+ hits (because of charging), 2 damage
2: regens 5; 5-foot step; full attack K (two claws and bite), 4+ miss, 12+ hit, 10+ miss, 11 damage
Nethezar: _doom_ on 2, will save 10+ fail, shaken
Bazrim: moves (I'm kinda guessing your location now); _fireball_ ref save, 1 fails, 2-10+ fail, 26 damage

Status & Init
Eskard: rage; dodge against 2
Kushnak: 11 damage; shield of faith 56 rounds remain; bull's strength 57 rounds remain
1: 44 damage; 54 nonlethal damage; unconscious
Erdolliel
2: 37 damage; 18 nonlethal damage; shaken, 60 rounds remain
Nethezar
Bazrim

Party is blessed, 56 rounds remain; prayer 5 rounds remain[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 14, 2008)

Erdolliel moves to finish the last foe.[sblock=oc]move while drawing and spring attack.  I'm thinking E, E, SE, SE, attack, E, but it could change depending on what E and K do I suppose, I trust DI's judgement.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Feb 14, 2008)

Bazrim continues forward and draws a flask.  "Keep them down!"
[sblock=ooc]move 35' E and draw an acid flask[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 14, 2008)

Eskard roars loudly and moves to the remaining foe.

[sblock=oc]spring attack 2(move to attack wherever and then such that kushnak can flank with a 5' step) attack 2(pa4) +11 / 2d6+19 (w/bless and prayer) ac 17[/sblock]


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 14, 2008)

Kushnak attempts to finish off the thing.

[sblock=ooc]Attack again, unless Eskard downed it, in which case CDG (we can do that, right?)[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 14, 2008)

[sblock=oc]I think we can, except that we technically have to CDG with something that provides real damage to it.

For instance... Erdolliel still has a flask of acid if Eskard drops the thing.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 14, 2008)

Eskard, barely pausing after dropping the first troll, rushes at the second.  Just as its companion before, this one too crumples under the half-orc's might.

Within moments, the group is able to finish the things off such that even their legendary regeneration cannot save them.
[sblock=OOC]Eskard: spring attack 2, 13+ hit, 27 damage

So, I know you all feel bad, but I'm gonna call this a victory.  You can easily do more damage than they can regenerate, long enough for any prep you need to do to CDG with proper weaponry.  The thing lists melee weapons, and bows/x-bow if adjacent.  I think acid flasks should be acceptable.  Anyone disagree?

Status & Init
Eskard: rage; dodge against 2
Kushnak: 11 damage; shield of faith 57 rounds remain; bull's strength 58 rounds remain
1: 44 damage; 54 nonlethal damage; unconscious
Erdolliel
2: 37 damage; 45 nonlethal damage; shaken, 59 rounds remain; unconscious
Nethezar
Bazrim

Party is blessed, 55 rounds remain; prayer 4 rounds remain[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 15, 2008)

Erdolliel does what she can to dispatch a troll.  She then searches the bodies of all three creatures for treasure before retrieving her bow.  Finally, she warily walks to the copse of trees and tries to determine what the slab of meat hanging there is.[sblock=oc]I'll use my 1 flask for 1 of them.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 16, 2008)

As the group dispatches the trolls, the lad, who had been hanging back the entire time, comes running up behind you.

*"By the Gods!"* he gasps for breath as he runs.  *"By the Gods, you... you DESTROYED THEM!  That was amazing!"*  He turns with a look of wonder at Eskard, covered troll blood.  *"Wow!"* is all the more he can get out of his dropped mouth.

Erdolliel searches the creatures and finds a simple pouch with 87 silver pieces and 1 gold.  When Erdolliel takes a closer look at the group of trees and the meat hanging between, it looks like the slap of meat is a partially consumed boar.
[sblock=OOC]I've updated your XP totals.  Isn't that an odd coincidence?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 16, 2008)

Erdolliel looks in the pouch, snorts, and then tosses it to the ground in front of the boy.  "How much of that is yours boy?"[sblock=OC (and the entirety of the edit)]character and treasure sheet is updated, and the whole backup the pages thing is up to date[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Feb 18, 2008)

Bazrim finishes the other Troll off with his acid flask.
[sblock=ooc]character sheet updated[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 18, 2008)

Beaming, Eskard claps the boy on the back with a blood soaked hand and walks to the boar for a meal.

[sblock=oc] Ready to go, sheet is good.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Feb 25, 2008)

After retrieving as much meat has he can, Eskard follows the others on their continued journey to the Free City.

[sblock=oc]So michaelnoah has a baby and might never post again, but we might as well get to a point where we need him to post.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Finishing Day 34*

[sblock=OOC]I spoke with m_n today.  I figured he was going to post...

Once you are done with today, you will have covered 66/85 miles; assuming Neth keeps the boots, you still travel 18 miles/day (given the terrain).  I'm still assuming that you will push the last day.[/sblock]
The young lad looks at Erdolliel with amazement.  *"Well, 29 of the silver was mine.  I had to save for months."*  He scratches his chin and meekly looks at his boots.  *"I... I didn't expect to get my money back.  Now that I have it... Well, I was trying to leave the Free City..."*


----------



## worthley (Feb 26, 2008)

Bazrim, interested in the boy's motives looks at him quizzically and then asks.  "What are you fleeing from?  We aren't going to be arrested once we hit the gates if you are by our sides, are we?"  Bazrim obviously ignores that the boy feels he might have a choice in leaving the group.


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 26, 2008)

"Well that purse will get you alot further than 29 silver would.  It's yours if you give us a tour of the Free City.

"Your choice though..."


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 26, 2008)

The lad's mouth drops open at Bazrim's words, but Nethezar interjects before the boy says anything.  "Just because you manage to irritate every being you meet doesn't mean this boy has to flee from those that know him," the scholar notes dismissively.

The boy completely forgets about both Nethezar and Bazrim, however, when Erdolliel offers the whole purse.  *"Really?  The whole thing?!  You have a deal, milady!"*

The boy suddenly realizes that he has Eskard's bloody handprint on his back.  As Eskard returns with what meet he could find (which was very little), he sees the boy craning his neck to see his own back.


----------



## michael_noah (Feb 27, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]Ok, sort of settled down now.  Damn mid-term, no more light-beds, etc.  Since we have no record of the extra xp Kushnak got from being lower level, I'll just live with that total for now - but lets record his xp awarded there too for future encounters?[/sblock]

"Hmmrff..." Kushnak dismisses the dead trolls.  "That does seem a good deal... We'll need to be able to find these folks fast, as well as someone to buy our treasures."


----------



## Dichotomy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Day 35*

[sblock=OOC]Feel free to keep talking if you want.[/sblock]
With the lad in tow, you finish your jaunt for the day.  You make preparations and set watch for the night, but it passes without incident, which might not be surprising now that you are so close to the city.

You make your way on the last leg of the journey.  As you get even closer to the Free City, you meet many more people on the road: farmers bringing wares to sell, simple traveling folk, and even a brigade on patrol.

As the sun sets and dusk turns to twilight, you push yourselves a little further.  Kushnak's body slumps with the strain, but you manage to reach the Free City.

Perched on the banks of a broad, slow-moving river, the Free City, glowing even at night, comes into view.  Larger than any other, this city is home to tens of thousands, living together with the hope of a better life.  Tall spires and gabled roofs crowd together and peek out over the high stone walls that surround the bustling metropolis, while smaller, less opulent buildings spread from its walls in nearly every direction.  Even at this hour, common folk, along with carts and wagons laden with wares for market, form a line slowly trudging toward the nearest gate.  You can only imagine how much more would be there during the peak of day.
[sblock=OOC]Forced march CON checks, DC 12
K: 1+ fail; 5 nonlethal damage; fatigued
R: 15+ success
S: 4+ success
B: 19+ success
N: 16+ success
Boy: 12+ success

Anything before you head in?  Given the line, you'd guess at least an hour's wait.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Feb 28, 2008)

Erdolliel makes small talk with their neighbors as everyone waits for entry.[sblock=oc]gather information +0[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Feb 28, 2008)

Bazrim states what he feels is obvious, but needs to be said anyway.  "As it is already quite late, and many of the shops are already closed, it is probably best we find rooms for the night, and start fresh in the morning."  He then looks to the boy, "Lad, where is a place with cheap rooms, but decent ale?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 2, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Gather Info: 20+...  I guess I'll give you something.[/sblock]
Erdolliel works the crowd while the others get to the back of the line.  As long as the elf makes it clear that she's not trying to budge in line, the people are relatively free with their tongues

Erdolliel learns that during the day, the line is often twice as long as it is now.  While the Free City is open to all travelers, the city militia has stringent laws against contraband (most notably drugs or any poison that causes CON damage).  One merchant, while speaking to the elf, quickly closes his mouth mid-sentence.  After a gentle prodding, he offers, *"Well, lass...  The guards question the common folk, but usually they just want to know your name and business in the city.  But, you and your mates stand out.  Shiny cloaks, fancy plate armor.  Normal folk can't afford that, and the guards know it.  So... you may need to grease the wheels, if you get my meaning."*

Meanwhile, the lad responds to Bazrim's query.  *"I beg your pardon, master dwarf, but...  There ain't none too many places with cheap rooms but decent ale.  In the Free City, people either have the coin, or they don't."*

"Leave it to our brilliant spellcaster to seek out all manner of oxymora.  It's late in the day, but surely the man we came here to seek hasn't retired yet.  And if he has, I see no reason to not wake him."


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 3, 2008)

"Aye Nethezar, this Eligos hopefully will have some place for us to rest, or know of a nearby inn at the very least.  Let us track him down first.  Boy!  Do you know where a wizard by such a name resides?"

As the group nears the head of the line Erdolliel glowers slightly.  "I suppose we should get some of our disposable income handy for a smooth entry..."[sblock=oc]I have 16 gold on me, but the treasure page says we have 3901.  I'm not too sure how to go about bribing a city guard, I assume they'll give us flak and we'll give them money?  I have a +0 in diplomacy...[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Mar 3, 2008)

"I assume the more coin you have, the harder it is for the guard to forget you entered.....Someone else should take over the barganning."  Bazrim pauses for a moment before continuing.  "And Erdolliel shouldn't either as the elf would have me destroy the stand with my fireball"  The dwarf gives a hardy chuckle


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 3, 2008)

Erdolliel mutters something about the ease of gutting pigs.


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 4, 2008)

Eskard stares in awe at the shear size of the city and the vast numbers of people.  Blindly following his companions as the inch forward.  

"How will we find someone in there..." he mumbles, faintly aware of the conversation happening around him.

[sblock=oc] i have a -2 diplomacy, but a +12 in 'negotiation'   [/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 6, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Until further notice, I am NPCing Kushnak.  I'm not going to wait for m_n to post, so none of you should either.  Not even checking the board for over a week is not acceptable.  I will attempt to play Kushnak true to the character, while simultaneously not treading too much on the toes of actual players.  If one of you has a desire to play Kushnak instead of having me do it, speak up.[/sblock]
Kushnak takes in the city with a cool gaze, like a new challenge to be overcome.  He clasps Eskard on the shoulder.  "People clumped together can find each other.  Right boy?" The half-orc turns to the lad.  "Answer the question."

*"Well, ummm..."* the lad fumbles.  *"I don't know a wizard named Eligos.  But... if he's one of them prominent-like folks, I bet he won't be hard to find."*  The lad speaks faster as he attempts to make sure the party knows he's not worthless.  *"I know right where to ask.  It'll take no time at all!"*

While the group has been focused on the boy, Nethezar has faded into the background, pulling up the hood of his cloak.  You hear him mumbling a bit, and when you look again, the scholar cleric looks like a fat, old merchant.  He has wrinkles and facial hair he never possessed before, and his plate armor has been replaced with frilly clothing.

"What?" Nethezar asks, nonchalantly.  "A party of adventurers will attract attention.  But an old merchant with enough coin to hire good bodyguards, and spare some for the gate guard, won't attract much notice... or disdain, for that matter."
[sblock=OOC]I'm going to fast-forward to the gate.  Interject if you wish.  We can also go back and add further conversation before reaching the gate, if you'd like.  I'm trying to move the pace along.[/sblock]
After nearly an hour, you finally are at the gate.  You've noticed that the peasant folk and simple merchants seem to pass through without trouble, however, just as portended, you receive a bit more scrutiny at the gate.

"Well what do we have here?  Fancy folk here to spend their coin in the Free City," the guard calls from the gate.  "Well, what's your business here?  And be prepared to turn out your pockets."

Before anyone has the chance to speak up, Nethezar steps to the front of the group, still with the guise of an old merchant.  "Andrew McDowell's the name, kindsir," he says with a bow and flourish.  He continues on with a pace and tambre that quickens at an alarming rate.  "And my business is my own... and that of good Lord Mackran of the higher wards districts.  Milord does not take kindly to those that press.  And press one might, if they knew not what they were doing.  But Milord does, as do the good men at the gate, keeping the Free City safe.  But we've got no contraband here.  Taking goods out, exporting, is my business.  My help here is the help of Milord, and he'd not want them accosted.  You'llnotneedtocheckmycredentialsasLordMackran'supwiththefolksinchargeandthecaptain'sgiventheokayandwecanjustbeonourwayrightasrainandnofuss."
As he finishes, the cleric slides a few gold coins into the guard's hand.  The guard looks flabbergasted a moment, but quickly regains his composure.  He ushers the party in without another thought.

And while each of you know that Nethezar's words were complete falsehood, they almost made sense.

And, as easy as that, you are within the Free City.

The streets are cobble with well-worn stones and scored by deep wagon ruts.  Throngs of people of all races, some bearing exotic raiment, crowd the streets, even at this hour.  While merchants seem somewhat fewer than what one might expect during the day, it seems that night life is ready to start, and still not all the merchants have closed shop for the day.  The air hangs heavy with the smell of civilization, the stench of sweat and refuse mixed with the aroma of food.


----------



## worthley (Mar 6, 2008)

Bazrim savors the smell of food, and lets the stink of sweat pass him by.  After the thoughts of roast meat and ale fill his mind, he snaps back to the task at hand, and starts maping the area in his head.  He then looks at the others,  "So, what's it going to be first, making some coin or finding our new friend?"


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 6, 2008)

Erdolliel watches Nethezar with awe.  At Bazrim's words she scowls and rolls her eyes dismissively, "We have to get these documents to Eligos first.  Our treasures and the lizardfolk embassy are not nearly as time sensitive.

Boy!  Where can we start searching for this wizard?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 6, 2008)

*"I know some people.  Start heading that way,"* he gestures.  *"I'll catch up!"*

Soon enough, the lad returns to the group.  *"This way.  To the Garden District.  Your friend must be... well... kind of rich."*

When you reach the gate to the Garden District, the guards look at you with suspicion, but make no move to halt you.  It is readily apparent that this area of the Free City is opulent.  You reach the address matching what Allustan told you, guided by the lad's direction.  A white stone wall surrounds a manicured yard of trimmed hedges and exotic fauna.  A cobbled path, flanked by a pair of pools and rearing dragon statues, leads to a white marble manor house with gilded double doors and flickering golden lanterns.  *"I'll wait for you here,"* the lad says.

As you approach, the door opens as if you are expected.  An aged elven manservant politely nods.  After briefly ascertaining your business, he invites you inside, making no comment about the relatively late hour.  You are escorted through the grand foyer, dominated by a marble staircase lined with suits of ancient armor, and topped by an ancient battle banner used as a curtain.  Off to one side, a short hallway leads you to a parlor to wait.  After serving fine wine, water, and fresh fruit, the austere manservant leaves you to wait for the sage.  The parlor itself is lined with packed bookcases, oil paintings, furniture gilt with fine gold.



A few minutes later, a middle-aged man wearing an open red robe with a silver breastplate underneath enters the room.  His eyes are sharp wells of deep gray accented by specks of red.  His hair, red like the setting sun, shows the first signs of receding.  "My manservant, Pollard, tells me that you wish to speak to me," he says in a calm, even voice.  "My name is Eligos.  How can I be of assistance?"


----------



## worthley (Mar 7, 2008)

Bazrim in awe from the unusual entry and responce the group got.  "Well, you seem to know quite a bit about our arrival by having the door open for us, I am surprised you didn't have trays of smoked meat and breads to quench our hungers."


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 7, 2008)

Eskard cocks his head quizzically at Bazrim before taking a final bite of his apple and looking for a place to toss his core.  Ultimately he shrugs his shoulders and devours the remainder, empties his wine, and returns his attention to the new arrival.

[sblock=oc]For the last time worthley... it's respon*S*e    [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 7, 2008)

After Bazrim's respon*S*e, Erdolliel looks at the dwarf with something quite akin to pity before turning to the sage.  "I thank you for such a warm respon*s*e kind sir, and give my compliments to the attentions of your staff.  If you would be so kind as to excuse my short companion here, he tends to be surly when confronted with such finery as is to be expected in the Free City, especially when the respon*s*e comes before he has had his requisite ale for the night.

"We have come at the behest of Allustan, sage of Diamond Lake.  We have observed first hand a new and terrible form of zombie that threatens the countryside around Diamond Lake.  Allustan has reason to believe that Diamond Lake is being used as a staging area for a serious threat by a powerful cult.  He has given us his notes, observations, and respon*s*es to what has been going on for you to review."  Erdolliel then takes out the bundle of notes and awaits Eligos' respon*s*e


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 7, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]o3 and Ti, thank you ever so much for also pointing that out.  Le sigh.[/sblock]
"Allustan?  Hmmm, I never thought I would hear from him again.  But nonetheless, is there anymore than you can tell me?  These notes will, I'm sure, be useful.  However, your first hand observations, and that which stood out to you particularly at the time, would also provide some clarity."
[sblock=OOC]So, we can
1) have you engage in a lengthy IC conversation/narrative;
2) have you summarize in some fashion what you tell him;
3) have you expedite the entire matter by saying "We tell him everything" or "We tell him everything except A, B, C."

I would personally NOT like option 3, but if you all want to go that route, we can.  If we go with 1 or 2, I'd like some specificity regarding what you tell him and any objects you show him (otherwise we could get into a situation where I make faulty assumptions and/or end up leading you).[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 11, 2008)

"Never hear from him again?  Didn't you have the same master?  I would think that would be a cause for keeping in touch.

"We" (Erdolliel gestures to everyone but Bazrim) "came to Diamond Lake looking for work.  We found this slob in the pub and while he does have some obvious flaws, he had some certain leads.  Shortly there after a mine manager, that was an even bigger shame to his very race than Bazrim, contracted us to hunt down the fate of a group that had dissappeared.  The previous group was contracted by Smenk to hunt down a cult beneath a rival's mine.  2 of the branches of this 3 pronged cult were already cleared and we succeeded in clearing out the third and discovering a young avatar of a godling they were trying to bring to power.  In the process of trying to recoup some of our losses, we became indebted to Allustan.

"Allustan led us to an outpost where he had recieved some disturbing reports from Marzena the battle mage.  We found her fort under siege and herself kidnapped by lizardmen.  We entered the swamp frontier to track her down, only to find a tribe led by a deranged king with asperations of his former gladiator glory.  After dispatching him we agreed to spare the next generation and attempt to establish an embassy here in the free city.

"Our return to the fort is likely what will interest you.  There we were informed by the garrison that there were two creatures in the basement.  These were the zombies I mentioned earlier, they were covered with green worms that crawled in and out of their skin.  Worse the worms moved to a new host if the zombies touched another person.

"We dispatched these creatures as well.  Upon our return to Diamond City, Alluston gathered his notes and sent us to you with them."[sblock=oc], we got some time right?[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 11, 2008)

"We were beholden to the same master for a time, but that was a long time ago," Eligos dismissively replies to Erdolliel's remarks about Allustan.  Despite his words, however, Eligos' body relaxes a bit after the mention of the sage of Diamond Lake.

The sage listens calmly, with interest.  He perks up a bit at the mention of the cult and again at mention of the worms.

He waits for you to produce or say anything else...[sblock=OOC]I'm going to push ahead, but if any of you have anything to add, do so.[/sblock]
... and then replies, "Although not my area of expertise, I do know a bit of what you speak and am greatly disturbed.  I will look into this matter, but it will take some time.  There are many books to consult, and most are kept in the Great Library.  I should be able to gather the information you seek within the week.  While you wait, might I recommend that you stay at the Crooked House in the Foreign Quarter?  It is an excellent inn and the keeper and I are old friends--mention my name and he's sure to give you a discount on rooms.  I shall contact you there when I have found the knowledge you seek.  Until then, I suggest you enjoy the comforts the Free City has to offer."


----------



## worthley (Mar 11, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]this was supposed to be before Di's post[/sblock]
Bazrim glares at the elf and grumbles whenever it is obvious that he is left out of the tale.  He then interjects, "Well, I'm surprised that you left out that you saved an injured child from a dozen trolls, all on your own, while suffering from a cold."
[sblock=ooc]I'm going to try to avoid using response from now on ;-)[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 12, 2008)

Erdolliel notices Eligos nonchalantly looking for more information...

"The cult seems to be dedicated to raising "Kyuss" and starting an "Age of Worms" and is comprised of followers of 3 gods:  Erythnul, Hextor, and Vecna.  By using these small green worms, they can create viscious undead that can spread their own filth across the land and presumably increase Kyuss' power."

After Bazrim speaks up, she calmly turns to him and coolly says, "That is because that never happened you dolt.  While you are certainly able to put on a pretty show from time to time, you are far from the most critical member of our companions."

Finally...
"Thank you for such a fine reception sir, as well as the recommendation of where to stay."  She glances at Kushnak for approval, "I believe we will base ourselves from there as we conduct other business in the city."[sblock=oc]Following 3 different conversation lines might be tough, but I think it'll be alright.  Maybe if we want to drill down into either of the conversations, we can just do 1 at a time I guess...

Di and I talked a little and decided that we should just say that we had Neth ID the club and the banded mail over the journey to the free city.  When we decide to go to the Crooked House, I'll have Erdolliel give the blank scroll to Neth as well, but we can rp that.

finally...  HE CAN LEARN!!!  [/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 13, 2008)

Kushnak, realizing his tardyness to the conversation hurries his words.  "There was also the "egg".  Alustan thought it some seed of Kyuss.  We destroyed it, but i believe the short one has a sample if you need it."

Kushnak looks toward the others and nods slowly. "We will await word from you."

Waiting slightly for the groups approval, Kushnak, with Eskard in tow, makes his way outside to the boy.  "Boy.  Take us to the Crooked House." he says coldly.


[sblock=oc]WE RULE!!!! sorry i didn't jump in earlier...... props to Ti for pushing forward.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 13, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Sweet!
Eligos doesn't particularly have anything more to say, ATM, so we'll move on.[/sblock]
Having concluded your business, secured the services of Eligos, and obtained his advice, you take your leave.  Pollard, the aged, elven manservant, escorts you out.  The young lad quickly comes forward from the other side of the street, from which he watched the house.

*"Yes, yes sir!"* the boy replies to Kushnak.  *"Foreign Quarter.  This way."*

It is getting quite late, well after dark, by the time you reach the Foreign Quarter.  One of the large buildings in the neighborhood, the Crooked House, is just that--a bit off tilt.  Its walls are all at odd angles while none of its windows and doors are quite square.  Despite this, the building looks to be in good repair, freshly painted and clean.

Upon entry, you find a charming, pleasant atmosphere.  The taproom is busy with customers, but it is not at all the crowded and lowly place that you know the Feral Dog in Diamond Lake to be.  The taproom is decorated with numerous trophies, primarily owlbear heads.  A pleasant-seeming gnome, talking to locals, notes your arrival and quickly bounces forward.



"Good evenings sirs, ma'am."  The gnome politely inclines his head.  "My name is Tarquin Shortstone, and this here is the Crooked House.  I don't recognize you, so you must be new.  Probably had a long days travel, I'd bet.  While dinner has already been served, we do have plenty of remnants that can be heated up right quick, and they taste just as good.  And if you need rooms I do have enough singles available for the lot of you.  My doubles and party rooms have already been taken by a merchant caravan, but the singles are good and private.


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 13, 2008)

"We come from the house of Eligos.  He suggested your hospitality.  We... " he says, pausing to look questioningly at Eskard, " would like a good deal of meat and ale.  Our rooms should be adjoining and as distant from the merchants as possible."

"Also, bring this lad a double order of  anything any of us order.... for the remainder of our stay.  He's quite difficult when he's hungry....or cranky." he says winking at the waiter as he nods suggestively at Eskard.

Turning to the others he says "It would appear we have 1 week.  Let's make the best of it..."

[sblock=oc]SEE OOC[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Mar 13, 2008)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Bazrim gave one of the jars of worm paste to Eligos if he had it at the time Kushnak offered it.[/sblock]
Bazrim puts his short arm around the boy and pulls him in close.  "Boy, tonight you are going to learn how to drink like a man."  The dwarf then gives a smile to Eskard.  "Oh, and it's already late, so we all have 3 mugs to make up for."
[sblock=ooc]Bazrim's goal is to get the boy "Di at a bonfire" drunk[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 13, 2008)

"So THAT'S how you find mates...  I'd watch myself if I were you boy."


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 13, 2008)

"Food and some drink would be good though sir!  Eligos recommended you highly.  Hopefully there will be more available space for the REST of the time we are staying here..."  Erdolliel quickly scopes out the room, sizing up the other patrons.[sblock=oc]look around for anyone of interest.  As the night goes on maybe try to gather some info...  +0...[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 13, 2008)

"You know Eligos?  He's a fine dragonchess player.  I'll cut you a deal on the rooms.  Four silver each per night, and that includes breakfast.  And I'll give you your first drink tonight on the house."  In short order, the gnome has cleared a table for you, and soon after your drinks and meal arrive.  The fare is MUCH better than what you had in Diamond Lake.

The night passes pleasantly.  Tarquin stops by occasionally to make sure your needs are met, and he engages in friendly conversation about local mundane gossip.  He makes not mention further of Eligos, except to note, "Your business is your own."

Through conversation, Erdolliel hears a bunch of city news that seems irrelevant.  But she does learn that the place to start, if one wants to arrange a treaty between the Free City and the remnants of the Mistmarsh lizardfolk, is with the offices of the city guard.
[sblock=OOC]Nothing else of import will happen during the evening.  Feel free to talk more.  If you are done, let me know of any arrangements and maybe decide what your plans are for tomorrow.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 14, 2008)

Erdolliel drinks a few and then retires.  At some point she spreads out everything in the haversacks and asks Bazrim or Nethezar to glance over them again to make sure that nothing magical has escaped their notice.

Assuming that there isn't anything else.  She will hand the blank scroll to Nethezar, "Odd thing to be magical isn't it?"[sblock=oc]the spreading out will occur somewhere when there aren't a few dozen people looking, like in the rooms (of course).  If we have missed something, she'll present one of those items to Neth first.

oh yeah, and I'm good for the night...[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Mar 14, 2008)

Bazrim's speech becomes more slurred as the night goes on, and the empty mugs collect on the table.  At one point, he begins to ramble about the events that lead them to where they are.  "You knowthsss kid.  Youasin't bad.  But, watch outssssss for deadthh wom-ONNNN.  It's their fault, to they are to blamed *BURP* for being there, and then they make you look likesss a... a.....a..... You know what I mean."
Through his severe intoxication, when they do reach the room, Bazrim does look over the items, and sharply say "THAT ONE!" while pointing at any newly discovered magical items.


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 16, 2008)

"We have a good deal of selling and shopping to do tomorrow.  Let's be ready in the morning."

[sblock=oc]I have nothing further for the night.  We should probably get some kind of idea about what we're gonna buy and make though...[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 16, 2008)

*Day 36*

[sblock=OOC]I agree.  I assume that it would be easier to do that either in the OOC thread, via chat, phone, whatever.

I'll advance the IC to the next morning, and you guys can do any IC talking you wish, but let's try to get some handle on that stuff before we actually DO stuff.[/sblock]
Nethezar stays up, slowly drinking with the others, though he seems detached.  The scholar occasionally enters conversation, usually to add some biting sarcasm.  But he also occasionally seems lost in thought, and even takes out a book in which he jots down notes.

You eventually each find your rooms.  While it is quite precarious making your way up the crooked steps, especially for the more inebriated, the rooms are quaint and secure, with a good quality straw mattress bed, wardrobe, and table with oil lamp.

As you arise in the morning, you wake pleasantly in bed, rather than on the ground, and the smell of breakfast greets you as you make your way to the common room again.  Spending a good week in the Free City might be enough to make one retire.


----------



## worthley (Mar 17, 2008)

Bazrim is the first one down in the main room.  His eyes seem to be closed as he's grasping to a large cup of tea.  When anyone else from the group makes their way down, he only responds with, "Shhhh."


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 19, 2008)

Erdolliel comes down the stairs, looks at Bazrim, and gives their guide an impish grin.  "Boy!" she says a tad too loudly, "We have things to sell, take us to the fairest merchant in town, or else the dumbest if you think we can get a better deal."[sblock=oc]I think we're probably just about ready to move forward here...  Agree?[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 21, 2008)

Kushnak comes down stairs, eskard in tow, both fully prepared for departure. "Let's go.  We have things to do."

[sblock=oc]Sell stuff, buy whatever we need, back to the inn and crafting. my lists are as written.  I leave it to Neth to pick what healing things to get, but that's our contribution to the party wands.

[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 26, 2008)

Erdolliel 'accidentally' knocks over a stool and continues at the same volume.  "I was just telling to boy to lead the way!"[sblock=oc]yeah, so I was wrong before, however we have since  nailed down what we want to sell and 90% of what we want to buy, so with a week of in game downtime...

NOW though I think we're probably just about ready to move forward here... Agree?[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Mar 26, 2008)

As Bazrim leaves with the others he immedeately shades his eyes and you hear him mutter, "As usual, Pelor punishes those that enjoyed their fair share of ale the night before."


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 27, 2008)

Erdolliel snorts at Bazrim's use of "fair" and cheerfully starts to loudly whistle as they walk down the street towards the merchant.[sblock=oc]How are we handling the selling?  Just assume that the spreadsheet is accurate and then say "selling everything takes X number of hours (days?)" followed by "Buying everything takes Y number of hours (days?)"?

Depending on how long it takes and if we get any trouble during the buying and selling, Erdolliel will want to start establishing the embassy as soon as possible.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 28, 2008)

After breakfast is finished, the boy happily leads you out into the city.  There are several markets, the boy explains, but he has some suggestions and happily leads you along.

You pass from the Foreign Quarter into what is clearly a more business-oriented district.  Shops line the streets, interspersed with vendors selling food.  The sights, sounds, and smells are amazing for folk having never seen the like before.  You are able to find decent dealers for some of your items right away.  For the more exotic goods, you soon have a list of potential places to visit, along with sometimes colorful comments about the merchants.  It becomes clear that some of the merchants are in better business relations than others, and each makes sure to inform you that you'll get a better deal by mentioning the referral.  The wiser of the group realize, of course, that it is the merchant making the referral hoping to get a kickback.

As you travel, you come across a sight that seems even more interesting than the rest.  The intersection ahead is packed with a throng of people, straining their necks and cheering as a pair of jugglers, preceded by a large metal cage, makes its way down the cross street.  The parade continues to roll past, displaying the talents of numerous street performers and various caged beasts.  One large and extravagant cage on a horse-drawn wagon actually consists of two cages.  The inner cage is made of iron bars, with panes of glass mounted outside the bars on all four sides.  Within is a three-headed monstrosity with the heads of a goat, a lion, and a brilliant blue dragon.  As the parade trundles along, the beast roars over and over as its dragon head blasts the iron cage with bolts of electricity that play along the metal bars.
[sblock=worthley]Knowledge (arcana) check: 2+13 (bad roll).  You recall that this creature is called a chimera.  But, aside from the things that are visibly obvious about it, you don't remember anything about them.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 28, 2008)

Erdolliel watches the caravan go by, barely able to keep her jaw from hanging open at the sight of the creature.  She gingerly takes a step or two back, proclaiming, "That can't be safe..."


----------



## worthley (Mar 28, 2008)

"Ah, that's a chimera, I'd tell you more about it, but.... well...... you'd sleep better not knowing."  Bazrim then puts two fingers to his temple and begins to rub.  The noise from the market is obviously getting to him.


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 28, 2008)

Eskard stops short as the caravan passes, entirely mesmerized by the creature.

Kushnak continues on uninterrupted and without turning to see that Eskard has halted he says "We have matters to attend to, come along" and he continues toward the inn.


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 28, 2008)

"Yes," Nethezar intones flatly.  "Always business first.  We'd not dare let anyone enjoy the simple pleasure of fun sights."  The sarcasm in the scholar's voice, and his glance at Eskard, indicate that he sees no harm in letting the brute have some fun.
[sblock=Ti][sblock=OOC]Rogue: sleight of hand 15+, pockets Bazrim's wand of scorching ray
Erdolliel: spot 17+, notices the stealing
No one else can possibly get high enough.[/sblock]As Eskard stands dumbfounded, Kushnak makes way to continue on, Nethezar muses, and Bazrim rubs his head, Erdolliel notices that two lanky humans have meandered close to the distracted dwarf.  As one of them walks by, he deftly (with a precision Erdolliel can appreciate) slips a hand among the dwarf's belongings and pulls out a wand.  It is clear that Bazrim didn't notice a thing, as the pair unobtrusively begins to walk away.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 30, 2008)

Erdolliel sighs loudly, and starts to follow a pair of humans while putting her hand on her sword.  "You may be interested, dwarf, that you have one less wand than before..."[sblock=oc]I'm not sure about how to "follow" someone.  She won't speak quietly or be unobtrusive though.  If they run for it, she'll follow with the assumption that her boots will let her move faster.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Mar 31, 2008)

Bazrim reaches down and feels, noticing what Erdolliel just told him.  "Huh!?!?!?!?"  A slightly terrified look covers Bazrim's face that quickly changes to anger.  "Where'd they go.  They'll pay for this."  The dwarf, now red in the face lumbers toward the culprits, following the elf.


----------



## o3caudata (Mar 31, 2008)

Kushnak spins around, just in time to see the dwarf disappear into the crowd.  Grumbling, he gives chase, grabbing Eskard by the collar as he passes him.  "Keep your sword sheathed unless I say otherwise.  If there's a fight to be had, we want it known it was not our side that started it. Thieves or no, cities of this size have a tendency to frown on public butchery."

Startled back to the present, Eskard double takes from the beast to Kushnak and back before joining the chase.


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 31, 2008)

As if straight from some bad screenplay, just as the group turns to follow the pickpockets, the iron bars of the chimera's cage break open.  While the creature's lightning did nothing to the glass panes, the bars could not withstand the constant torture.  As the bars break, the glass panes fall.  The creature quickly makes use of its freedom, howling loudly.

The gathered crowd breaks like a stampede.  For a moment, the party, and the pickpockets, has their hands full just with trying to keep balance.  The chimera wastes no time.  While it's wings appear clipped, it is able to get aloft a bit.  It quickly pounces upon a fleeing crowd member, a somewhat plump young woman, who had been watching and was just a bit slower to flee.



[sblock=OOC]So, I'm taking some liberties here.  This is just kind of tough in the PbP format.  I dunno what direction it actually is, but call up "north."  1 and 2 are the pickpockets (Erdolliel knows it is 1 that has the wand).  C is the chimera.  V is our hapless victim, of course.  You need cliche occasionally, right?

I'm saying that the first round (surprise round, perhaps, i dunno) was the chimera getting free and the crowd going wild.  That let's us pretend that, aside from V, the crowd is mostly out of the way now.

Everyone okay with that?

Status & Init
Erdolliel (19)
2 (18, faster)
C (18)
Bazrim (17, faster)
Kushnak (17)
1 (13)
Nethezar (12)
Eskard (10)[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Mar 31, 2008)

"If you 2 make yourselves useful we won't butcher you for the theft."  The elf yells at the two while she attempts to injure the larger threat.[sblock=oc]Dodge bonus against *C*.  Draw bow while taking a 5' step south and attack C (it shouldn't get cover from the building I don't think, if it does I'll just draw and attack) +9 1d8+2[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Mar 31, 2008)

Seeing the thief flee, Bazrim yells out a curse that would make a small child's ears bleed.  The firey explosion that the others are used to goes off, hitting the chimera, but leaving everyone else unhamed.
[sblock=ooc]use the sky if needed to place a fireball that would only hit the chimera, leaving the fat lady out also.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 31, 2008)

Double-post


----------



## Dichotomy (Mar 31, 2008)

Erdolliel calls her threat, but, distracted by the pickpockets, her aim is off on the chimera.

Realizing that they've been discovered, one of the thieves quickly quaffs a potion and vanishes from sight.

The chimera, at least distracted by the flying arrow, turns to Erdolliel.  A bolt of lightning arcs.  The nimble elf easily avoids the blast.  Bazrim also manages to avoid at least the direct blow.

The dwarf retaliates, and the chimera takes the brunt of a blast of fire from the mage.



[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: dodge; 5-foot step; attack C, 5+ miss
2: Draws potion; drinks potion; vanishes (perhaps takes a 5-foot step; map marks where he was)
C: moves; shoots line of electricity at R and B, ref save R-9+ success, B-13+ success, R 0 damage, B 5 damage
Bazrim: fireball C, ref save 1!, fail, 26 damage

Status & Init
Erdolliel (19): dodge against C
2 (18, faster)
C (18): 26 damage
Bazrim (17, faster): 5 damage
Kushnak (17)
1 (13)
Nethezar (12)
Eskard (10)[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 1, 2008)

"Disregard my warning, and the thief, Eskard.  Kill the beast before it kills anymore people." Kushnak shouts as he squares himself to the chimera.  He stares at the beast for a moment, before casting a familiar spell.

[sblock=oc]Cast spiritual weapon.  Atk C: +8 / 1d8+2. Draw greatsword and 5' step W.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 1, 2008)

Caught up in awe of the creature, it takes a moment for Eskard to respond to Kushnak's command.  Snapping into action he tears toward the beast, howling wildly as laying out a ferocious blow.  Yipping excitedly he darts away again.

[sblock=oc]Rage. Dogde on C.(ac 17) Sprint attack C(PA 2): 25' E(and draw), +12 / 2d6+14 , 25' N.  yeah... thats right. *50'*[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 1, 2008)

Kushnak summons the familiar sword of Kelanen, which strikes with force into the chimera.

The second pickpocket quaffs a potion just as his companion did.

Nethezar chuckles a moment, flicks his wrist, and dismissively says, "No."  A burst of magical energy erupts, and suddenly, both pickpockets are visible again.  "Oh, and spread a bit, so that thing can't blast more than one of us."

Eskard flies into a mighty rage.  Moving with speeds unnatural, the warrior tears into the chimera, which now looks more than fairly wounded, though not quite on its last legs.



[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: spritual weapon attacks C, 16+ hit, 8 damage; draws; steps W
1: Draws potion; drinks, vanishes; maybe takes 5-foot step (map shows where he was)
Nethezar: dispel magic, dispel check 17+, 9+, both succeed (1 & 2 are visible again, true locations on the map); 5-foot step
Eskard: rage; dodge; spring attack, 13+ hit, 19 damage

Status & Init
Erdolliel (19): dodge against C
2 (18, faster)
C (18): 53 damage
Bazrim (17, faster): 5 damage
Kushnak (17)
1 (13)
Nethezar (12)
Eskard (10): rage; dodge against C[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 1, 2008)

"That's NOT useful"Erdolliel quickly moves to neutralize one of the thieves.[sblock=oc]Drop bow.  Spring attack 1 SW (while drawing the sword), attack, move SE, SE[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 1, 2008)

Erdolliel deftly strikes one of the pair.

The other moves behind the elf, drawing his sword, and waiting to strike.

The chimera fixates on the raging Eskard.  It lunges forward and tears into the half-orc with a savage bite.



[sblock=OOC]Erdolliel: spring attack 1, 10+ hit, 5 damage
2: 5-foot step; draws short sword; readies
C: charges S, 17+ hit, 16 damage

Status & Init
Erdolliel (19): dodge against C
2 (18, faster)
C (18): 53 damage
Bazrim (17, faster): 5 damage
Kushnak (17)
1 (13): 5 damage
Nethezar (12)
Eskard (10): 16 damage; rage; dodge against C[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Apr 1, 2008)

Bazrim glares at the beast, and then turns to the thiefs and sends his magic missles at the one not next to his ally.
[sblock=ooc]mm 1 4d4+4[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 1, 2008)

Kushank dashes toward the wounded chimera, taking full advantage of it's poor positioning.

Following suit Eskard roars and lashes out at the beast twice.

[sblock=oc]... k.

Kushnak ->  Move 30' N and E to get due south of Eskard, avoiding AoO's

SpirtW Atk C: +8 / 1d8+2
Atk C:  +10 / 2d6+4 (w/flanking)

Eskard->  Full atk C(PA 4):  +12 / +7 2d6+18 (w/ flanking) keep dodge on C(ac 17)

[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 2, 2008)

Bazrim's trusty missiles of force slam into one of the pickpockets.  While the man looks the worse for wear, he isn't out of it yet.

Kushnak moves to aid Eskard, carving a gaping wound in the beast, as his deity's weapon does the same.

The two men, despite the first being wounded, exchange a quick glance.  Their wordless message is clear, as they get on either side of Erdolliel.  The elf cannot keep track of both men, and unfortunately, her trying causes her to lose both.  They each manage to stab the elf in vital organs, and Erdolliel's blood paints the street.

Moving closer, with a shout of "See not!" Nethezar blinds the unwounded of the pair.  "The elf needs aid," he calls to the half-orcs.

Eskard finishes the chimera.  Despite its many heads, which would probably pose quite a risk, the beast stood no match for Eskard's sword.  The raging warrior buries his blade deep in one of the creature's skulls, and all three stop moving.



[sblock=OOC]Bazrim: mm 1, 15 damage
Kushnak: moves; attack C, 10+ hit, 12 damage
Spiritual weapon: attack C, 1! miss
1: moves while drawing
2: ready triggers; attacks R, 14+ hit, 16 damage
1: attacks R, 13+ hit, 16 damage
Nethezar: blindness on 2, fort save 1! fail; moves
Eskard: attacks C, 17+ hit, 29 damage... is very dead

Eskard can take a move action, since his first attack killed it.

Status & Init
Erdolliel (19): 32 damage; dodge against C
C (18): 94 damage... very dead
Bazrim (17, faster): 5 damage
Kushnak (17)
2 (18, faster): blind
1 (13): 20 damage
Nethezar (12)
Eskard (10): 16 damage; rage; dodge against C[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Apr 2, 2008)

A demonic smile comes over Bazrim's face as he turns from watching the three headed beast drop.  He then lets the bolts of force go again at the thief.
[sblock=ooc]mm #1 again 4d4+4[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 2, 2008)

Eskard moves over the body of the chimera and toward the thieves, howling wildly.

[sblock=oc]move 50' SWish to be 15' due N of 2, dodge on 1[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 2, 2008)

Erdolliel stabs at the wounded thief and steps North, closer to aid.[sblock=oc]Dodge on 2, attack #1 +8 1d8+3, 5' step N.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 2, 2008)

Eskard quickly hustles toward the new trouble.

Erdolliel, wounded as she is, makes a desperate swing.  The elf barely manages to connect on the also wounded man.  Her blow is enough to bring him bleeding to the ground, as she steps away from the now-blind man still standing.



[sblock=OOC]Eskard: moves
Erdolliel: dodge; attacks 1, 8+ hit, 11 damage, drops; step

Stopping to see if plans change...

Status & Init
Erdolliel (19): 32 damage; dodge against 2
C (18): 94 damage... very dead
Bazrim (17, faster): 5 damage
Kushnak (17)
2 (18, faster): blind
1 (13): 31 damage; unconscious & dying
Nethezar (12)
Eskard (10): 16 damage; rage; dodge against C[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Apr 2, 2008)

Bazrim moves to the theif that is unconscious and grabs his wand, barking out orders to the others.  "Bind them, and keep this one alive.  And check on that lady.  It's best the law takes care of this."
[sblock=ooc]move 20' straight south and pick up wand if I can see it, or pick up his weapon if I don't[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 2, 2008)

Kushnak lumbers toward the thieves and shakes his head at Bazrim's attempt at controlling the situation.  "Strange that after attempting to kill him, you'd wish the law to solve your problems." he says snidely.  "You'd do best to not move." he says to the blind man as he passes him.

[sblock=oc] Double move 60', such that he's 10' due S of R[/sblock]

Eskard moves to the blind man and holds his sword ready.

[sblock=oc]move 10' S.  Ready to smash him(non-leathally) if he moves[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 2, 2008)

Bazrim moves to the fallen man and picks up the short sword.

As Kushnak strides past the blind man, the man frantically turns his head.  *"Sald?"* he questions to no response.  With a muttered curse, he drops his sword.  He nearly gasps as Eskard then closes, too.

Nethezar strides to Erdolliel, and his touch sends healing power into the elf.  The scholar nods from Erdolliel to the now-safe woman.  "Better you than him," Nethezar says, jutting a thumb at Bazrim.

As if portended by Kushnak, from down the street, you see a group of what is clearly guards.  They are being lead by a rotund man wearing a painfully bright outfit that could only fit in a carnival.  As he gets close, he cries in a high-pitch voice, *"No... No!  It's dead!"*

While the rotund man scurries to the chimera, the guards quicken their pace to reach the party and the pickpockets.
[sblock=OOC]Combat is over, for the moment.  Erdolliel gets healed 20 hps.  The bleeding guy bleeds; 32 damage.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 3, 2008)

"If you wanted it alive you should have been a tad brighter on it's enclosure...  The elf mutters as she waits for any authority that may come around.

"Oh!  If you dig a little deeper in his pockets, you should find your wand, dwarf."  Erdolliel adds as an afterthought


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 3, 2008)

Kushnak kneels to the unconscious man and mumbles a prayer. "Everyone. Weapons away, stand your ground, and keep your comments to yourself for the time. I have a feeling we're going to have a good deal of explaining to do."

Eskard follows instructions, putting his sword away and taking a step back from the blinded foe.

[sblock=oc]CLW on 1[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Apr 3, 2008)

Bazrim looks down the street, seeing the guards on their way, he thinks it's best to wait for them to show up, instead of looking like a thief himself.  He turns to Erdolliel, "That information might help keep us out of jail."


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 3, 2008)

Erdolliel rolls her eyes at her companions' antics, but is sure to sheathe her sword and stow her bow, leaving her buckler on her arm though.  "These guards are more likely from the circus than from the city, but safety first I suppose.


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 4, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]CLW heals 11 hps.  1 is conscious again.[/sblock]
As the guards approach, one of them, clearly the leader, calls out, "Hold, all of you!"  Upon closer view, it is fairly obvious that these are, indeed, city patrols of some type.  Their armor is of uniform make and design, and the leader bears an insignia of some sort.

"I'm Watch Captain of this district, and someone had better have a good explanation for all this."

Immediately, almost speaking top of the captain, the pickpockets simultaneously cry out, *"They cursed my eyes!"* and *"They tried to kill me!"*


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 4, 2008)

"Not until after they tried to walk off with my short companion's wand.  THAT one still has it."  Erdolliel punctuates her statement by spitting on the ground in front of the thief that took the wand.[sblock=oc]yeah... #1[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Apr 4, 2008)

not supposed to be here


----------



## worthley (Apr 4, 2008)

"If we wanted to kill you, we would have let you die.  We kept you alive because we respect the laws of this city.  You were given the opportunity to help us against the Chimera that got loose.  You care not for the safety of those who live in this city.  Now all we want is to get our wand back and be on our way, and let the law take care of you."  Bazrim gestures to the city guard once he finishes his lecture and waits for word from the head guard.


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 4, 2008)

Kushnak glares at Bazrim before turning to the guard and begins explaining, "The 5 of us were returning to our lodging.  We stopped momentarily to watch the passing parade.  The uglier of those two lifted a possession from one of my companions.  We pursued them.  Then, the beast then broke free from its cage.  We fought it off and detained these thieves."


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 4, 2008)

The captain, a pillar of detachment, looks at the two men.  "Is that so?"

*"No, sir!  Not true.  We just bought the wand.  They were stealing it from us."*

As the pickpockets lies, the gaily-dressed, rotund man comes huffing back, the plump young woman in tow.  *"Shame you folk killed me chimera, but you saved one of my kin.  For that I thank ye."*  The girl looks at Eskard, apparently only seeing his muscular physique, and coos.

The watch captain snickers a moment.  "Easily enough to sort this out."  He grabs the blind man by the scruff of his neck, whispers something in his ear, and the blind man whispers something back.  Still holding the blind man, who is now shaking in terror, he looks at the wounded man still on the ground.  "Who sold you the wand?"

*"Boggles bobbles, sir,"* he replies, attempting to keep his tone calm.

"Not according to your friend," the watch captain nods at the blind man.  The captain gruffly hands the blind man to one of the guards, and two others pick up the wounded man.

He turns back to the party.  "That's your fault?" he asks, pointing to the dead chimera.
[sblock=OOC]Kushnak: diplomacy check 16-, plus circumstance bonuses
Thieves: bluff checks (not telling rolls)
Watch captain: sense motive (better than the bluff)[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 4, 2008)

Kushnak's face remains still as he responds, "We kept that beast from killing us or anyone else, yes."


----------



## worthley (Apr 4, 2008)

"We can't be held accountable for the beasts death when there is someone's life that was saved.  And who knows who else the beast might have decided to turn into a meal?  I am sorry to it's owner, but we did what must be done."  Bazrim continues with talks that remind you nothing of dirty dwarf that was met in a bar weeks ago.  It is becoming obvious to those that know him that he's getting more and more uncomfortable with the situation as he starts scratching his arm and brushing off non-existant lint from his cloak.


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 4, 2008)

Erdolliel non-chalantly steps on Bazrim's instep if he looks like he's about to speak again.


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 4, 2008)

Nethezar curses under his breath after Bazrim finishes.

"You can't be held responsible?" the watch captain asks rhetorically.  "I, and the laws of the Free City, disagree with you.  You made a choice.  You made another choice when you decided to attack these thieves instead of reporting them."

The rotund man looks about to interject, but the watch captain silences him with a gesture.

"You are visitors here, and you did something of a service.  But know for the future, the Free City does NOT tolerate vigilantism.  Further such acts could land you in the stocks, or worse."

He reaches into the wounded man's pockets.  "I trust this is your wand.  While it is likely insufficient, it will serve as at least some restitution for the beast you killed.  The remainder will come from our thieves here, if that is consolation, so I'll not seek it from you."

He turns to one of the guards.  "Acquire their names.  Standard procedure."  The younger guard salutes and turns, with paper and pen in hand, to write down your names.
[sblock=OOC]Baz: diplomacy 8-[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 4, 2008)

Kushnak nods to the guard. "I am quite sure my companions will agree that is agreeable." he says bluntly.   

"My name is Kushnak of the Blade and my sizable companion is known only as Eskard."


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 4, 2008)

"Erdolleil Dryearitryn"


----------



## worthley (Apr 4, 2008)

"I am Bazrim."


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 4, 2008)

"Balabar Smenk," Nethezar offers, without even a hint of the lie in his words.

The assembled guards take the thieves and move out.  By now, much of the crowd that scattered has returned, and you hear muffled talk relating accounts of the battle.  Members of the parade come back to clear out the remains of the cage, and in short order, this seem under control.
[sblock=OOC]Neth: bluff 19+ vs guard sense motive (not telling)

If you guys have nothing else to do, other than finishing the shopping/going back to craft, feel free to move yourselves ahead, or converse, or something.  In other words, nothing else is happening at least for the rest of the day, unless you guys do it.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 5, 2008)

"It could be worse than just losing a well used wand I suppose.  Maybe we all need to keep a closer eye on our equipment."  Erdolliel says while cleaning off her blade properly.  Satisfied with it's condition, she leads the group on to the next merchant of the day.[sblock=oc]I'm good with the day. Erdolliel will plan on starting to establish the embassy tomorrow.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 6, 2008)

Once it's clear that the guards need nothing else from them, Kushnak walks wordlessly toward their original destination.

"That was far too much attention to draw to ourselves.  Let's get back to our tasks" he says once they are well clear of the guards and the original scene.

[sblock=oc]i'm good as well[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Apr 7, 2008)

"I ah...."  Bazrim looks at Erdolliel and then at his throbing foot and thinks better of continuing his thought.
[sblock=ooc]I'm good[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 7, 2008)

*Day 37*

The group travels back to the Crooked House.  Nethezar and Kushnak effectively lock themselves away to busy themselves with materials and crafting.

The evening, and then the night itself, pass without incident.  Tarquin makes more pleasant talk with those of you hanging about the taproom, and a pretty lass with a decent voice takes the stage for a couple hours that evening.

When morning comes, it looks to be quite dreary.  A thick mist begins to turn to rain even as you wake.  But a hot breakfast keeps the chill out.
[sblock=OOC]I'm allowing you the full day's worth of crafting.  I also awarded XP in the post in the OOC thread.  Everyone is level 7 now.  Neth made the first wand of CLWs and Kush made the sword.  Oh, and make sure you discount your 4 silver per night for rooms (and you can throw in some piddly extra if you want to be known as lushes or the like).

Finally, I don't recall if I'd had this discussion with all of you about the time needed to do all the buying and selling.  On this next day (37) we can say that you finish all of that goo.  So, if you have any other plans...[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 7, 2008)

At the table, once everyone has gathered. "Let's try to keep from killing anyone, or anything, today."

Eskard's head droops slightly at the news as he stabs disinterestedly at his now empty plate, obviously dissatisfied with the portion he received.

"We'll be busy most of the day, so the 3 of you need to stay out of trouble." he says looking over the three of them before settling his eyes on Erdolliel.

[sblock=oc]kush's sheet is updated, and i re-arranged some stuff on the party treasure sheet.  kushnak and eskard's totals are effective to 'this' morning.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 7, 2008)

"I've pulled your hide out of trouble more than once too you know."  Erdolliel replies sullenly.[sblock=oc]Erdolliel is up to date, especially since she didn't buy anything.  With the selling of the more stuff, she'll hang with the crowd today and start the embassy tomorrow I suppose.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 7, 2008)

"Just make certain that Bazrim doesn't speak to any guards.  Or perhaps, he should simply refrain from comments altogether..." Nethezar muses.  The scholar excuses himself as soon as he is done eating, returning to his room, presumably to craft.[sblock=OOC]Just for clarity, am I correct in assuming that Kushnak (and Nethezar) plan to craft all day and that Erdolliel, Eskard, and Bazrim will shop?  Will they be doing so together, or separately?  Are there other things to do?

Oh, and I keep forgetting to mentione it, but you still have the boy hanging around, unless you dismiss him.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 7, 2008)

[sblock=oc]That's the way I've been looking at it, offline (well...offEN) discussion with O3 and Worth have indicated that we all plan to have the 3 of us shopping while Neth and Kush craft.

My view towards the boy is that we'll give him the money and let him go on his merry way when we get back to the inn with all of our purchases purchased.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Apr 7, 2008)

Bazrim, frustrated for not having some sort of comeback just glares at the cleric and just leaves with the others without saying another word.
[sblock=ooc]After showing us where to buy stuff, I don't care if the boy goes or not.  I will need some time to add the scrolls we get to my spellbook over the next however long it takes[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 8, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]I'd sblock this for just Eskard, Bazrim, and Erdolliel... but... well...[/sblock]
While Kushnak and Nethezar busy themselves, the others take back to the markets.

As you travel during the morning, you see up ahead, standing atop a covered rain barrel, a man screams at a public that seems keen to ignore his ravings.  Dressed only in a ratty robe and waving a long, charred staff, the balding human man seems to be shouting himself horse, yet the crowd still passes him by without paying much attention at all.


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 8, 2008)

"Might be worth our time to heckle him some if nothing else,"  Erdolliel comments, "Keep an eye on your belongings dwarf."  The elf then moves closer to hear what the man is raving about.


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 8, 2008)

As Erdolliel spends the time to listen to the man, she hears his rant:

*"Listen to me, you children of the Free City, and hear the doom that builds before your blind eyes.  You in your house of gold and you in your hovel of mud and even you in your mail of metal, none of you are safe from the doom, from the Age of Worms.  Oh yes, it is coming.  Have you not heard the dead dragons roar?  Have you not smelled the rot festering under your very nose?  Have you not dreamt of the worm that walks, bringing decay to all he touches?  Fools, you are all fools!  Your doom is upon you!  The end is in sight and none of you shall be spared.  Decay is the future and the future is here!"*


----------



## worthley (Apr 8, 2008)

After overhearing the man's rant, Bazrim looks him over, taking note of any symbols or belongings that tell any story about the man other than the ravings of a mad man that hit a chord.


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 8, 2008)

Erdolliel exchanges an interested look with Bazrim and hangs around to see if she can pick up any other details from the rant.[sblock=oc]Spot check on the man and the crowd to see if anyone else might be listening +12  sense motive on the guy too +0[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 8, 2008)

As you watch, Erdolliel realizes that, while none of the passersby seem interested in the raving man, some have noticed the party watching him.  As the elf catches one man's eye, a congenial enough seeming worker, probably just about his business, the man walks over to the group.

*"Ho, and good day, folks!  You're not from 'round here, I can tell.  Pay the poor man no heed.  Old 'Rain Barrel Man' (that's what we call him) is here pretty much everyday shouting 'bout this 'n that.  I think last week it was something about 'the dragons of the rift and the sins they proclaim' or some such crap."*

Just after the worker gives his two coppers, "Rain Barrel Man" loudly coughs and begins again.  In fact, it quickly becomes apparent that he is simply repeating, verbatim, what he already said.

Neither Bazrim nor Erdolliel notice anything peculiar, symbols or the like, or even others taking any real interest.


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 8, 2008)

Erdolliel shrugs and continues on her way.


----------



## worthley (Apr 9, 2008)

Bazrim follows, remembering as much as he can about the area, so that he can take those back at the crooked house here if they are interested enough.


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 10, 2008)

[sblock=oc]Sorry boys, work's been kicking my arse this week....  In the name of progress, stuffer![/sblock]

Eskard follows Erdolliel, visibly disinterested in the ravings of the madman.


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 10, 2008)

*Day 38*

After the group leaves Rain Barrel Man, you finish your shopping and head back to the Crooked House for the evening repast.

The evening passes pleasantly again.  By now, it is quite clear that, despite the faults in structural integrity, the Crooked House is a high-caliber establishment.

You awake in the morning to breakfast as expected.  The Free City waits for another day.
[sblock=OOC]Neth gets his armor upgrade, and the party has the next CLW wand.  All the shopping is done.  Plans for the day?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 11, 2008)

Erdolliel stands up after breakfast.  "Well, no time like the present to get the embassy up.  Would one of you be able to entertain Eskard for awhile, I doubt he would be very...interested in attending affairs of states or anymore run ins with the city guard."  She then heads out to set up an embassy.


----------



## worthley (Apr 11, 2008)

Bazrim responds to Erdolliel, "You speak of him like he's a small child or lost puppy.  I'm sure he could find something around here to fill his day.  Or that parade we ran into the other day surely means there is some sort of festival going on that he could attend."
[sblock=ooc]plan to learn work on putting haste into my book.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 14, 2008)

Kushnak shakes his head at the exchange. "Eskard will go with you.  No one should be traveling alone while we're here."

He turns to Eskard and says "Do as she says and stay safe."

With that, he finishes breakfast and returns to his room to continue his crafting.


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 14, 2008)

"A city this size is a festival everyday you dolt.  I really doubt the effectiveness that Eskard will bring to a matter of state Kushnak, but if you insist on him coming..."


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 14, 2008)

"I do."


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 14, 2008)

Erdolliel sighs and leads Eskard to the City Guard Station.


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 14, 2008)

Nethezar snickers at Erdolliel and Kushnak's exchange.  The scholar actually looks the worse for wear, like he hasn't even been cleaning himself.

While Kushnak and Nethezar craft, and Bazrim studies a spell, Erdolliel, with Eskard as escort, heads off to a guard station.
[sblock=Ti & o3 only]Erdolliel is easily able to find directions to an appropriate guard station.  You make your way to what looks like a very utilitarian building.  At the building's entry, you are allowed to enter and speak with a screening staff member.  You are informed that if you actually went admittance to the grounds proper, so as to have access the proper officials, you will need to not only check in (giving your names for a log), but you will also need to be subject to search and will need to check both your weapons and armor.[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC]Bazrim's Spellcraft check (which doesn't acutally happen until the end of the day) to "understand" the spell: 9+, success.  Baz now needs to spend another day, 3 pages in his book, and 300 gp to write the spell in his book.

UNLESS, did Bazrim already take a day to "understand" the spell?  I don't recall.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Apr 14, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]I didn't spend a day yet to understand it, as we needed to buy the scroll[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 14, 2008)

[sblock=Di&O3]Erdolliel politely thanks the screening clerk for their time, signs herself in and divests herself of any armor and weapons she has, including a sizable quantity of daggers from seemingly nowhere.  She then starts to work her way through any mazes of officials to set up the embassy.[sblock=oc]Int checks = +2 Diplomacy = +0[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 14, 2008)

Eskard follows suit and de-armors and lays his bow, quiver and great sword down without question and makes his mark before following Erdolliel quietly.


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 14, 2008)

[sblock=Ti & o3]You are lead into the more secure section of the facility, where you are quickly deposited in a small, unassuming waiting room with nothing except a couple of benches and a large mirror along one side of the room.  After you are made to wait what seems far too long, it is fairly obvious what at least part of the point of the room is (obvious for Erdolliel, at least; for Eskard...).

Finally, a tall, imposing looking man enters, followed by a short red-headed woman.  The man has a modest, though obviously well-tailored suit.  The woman wears a plain dress and has a book in her hand, with a pen with which she is taking notes, even before a single word is uttered.

"Erdolliel and Eskard," the woman flatly intones.

"Thank you," the man replies.  "Now, I understand that your business here is...  Hmm... what is it, precisely?" he asks dismissively.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 15, 2008)

[sblock=not worth]Erdolliel takes a deep breath before addressing the man.  "My partner and I are here to inquire towards establishing an embassy for a tribe of lizardfolk in the Mistmarch region.  The tribe has recently been involved with raids on an outpost there, but have since been shown the..error..of their ways and are now interested in a treaty to improve relations with Men.  Ignorance was largely the cause of the raids, and their shaman would like to see his people better informed through peaceful interaction in order to avoid future catastrophes.  I trust that this would be in the best interest for the Lands of Men as well."

The elf looks at the man expectantly.[sblock=oc]here's hoping for a good Diplomacy check! [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 16, 2008)

[sblock=not worth]Eskard's eyes snap to the floor in front of him once the pair enter the room.  He holds his place quietly a small stride behind Erdolliel, eyes fixed on the floor.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 16, 2008)

[sblock=Not worthley]"Lizardfolk in the Mistmarsh?" the man begins, with a tinge of confusion in his voice.

"Sir," the woman calmly remarks, "The Mistmarsh is flanked by Marsh Keep and Blackwall Keep, on the south and north ends of the marsh, respectively.  In the past there were many raids by the lizardfolk in the Mistmarsh upon nearby farms and trade routes.  The Free City built the keeps, and about two years ago, the attacks ceased."

"Ah yes," the man calmly exclaims, remembering.  "Until the recent siege on Blackwall, yes?" he asks, rhetorically.  "Why would we ever want to treat with such murderous beasts?"[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 16, 2008)

[sblock=yea yea yea]Erdolliel watches the conversation carefully, trying to see who actually holds sway.  "The tribe lost a generation of eggs a short while back and were lead to believe that this was because Men were seeking to exterminate them.  So they fought back as any being would.  Their leader has been...disposed...and the shaman I mentioned earlier hopes to improve relations between the races.  I'm sure the shaman hopes to keep what's left of the tribe alive as well."[sblock=oc]Might as well throw in a sense motive check on them if I could +0[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 16, 2008)

[sblock=STOP READING WES!]"Dear _elf_ maiden," the man says, "the _lizardfolk_ believed men were 'exterminating' them?  Leader 'disposed'?    And... 'what's _left_ of the tribe,' you say?"

The woman, still taking notes, looks at Erdolliel flatly.  "Perhaps being forthcoming will suggest something of both the veracity and credibility of your account," she offers.
[sblock=OOC]I'm not disclosing the bluff/sense motive rolls.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 16, 2008)

[sblock=w-e-CRAP I'M NOT SUPPOSED TO BE READING THAT!]I *AM* being forthcoming.  If I was trying to slip one past you I would have told you that a different tribe took control and they wanted a treaty or something.  The story is as I have said.  The removal of the lizardfolk 'king' eradicated much of their tribe.  An act which my companions and I undertook to save _human_ lives.

"This king had convinced the tribe that the death of the eggs was because of humans, so the tribe was willing to lay siege to the keep.  My companions and I broke the siege and removed the king.  The battle mage at Blackwall... Marzena, was rescued in the process.  The shaman wishes peace so that the next generation can be raised without hatred in their hearts.  The very existence of the keeps should be enough to prove that such a peace would tax the lands of Men less."[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 17, 2008)

[sblock=Losers that live in Cambridge can't read this]"Bah!" the man snorts and turns his back dismissively, though he doesn't walk out.

The woman, still taking notes, asks, as if simply clarifying the record, "The shaman's name?"

After you answer (or not), she continues with questions in the same emotionless tone.  "The name of this lizardfolk tribe?  How did this king convince the tribe?  What _was_ killing the eggs?  Do they still have some?  How many?  How many adults are there still?"

The man looks over his shoulder to add, "And do they offer anything with their desire for peace?"[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 17, 2008)

[sblock=fine!  be that way!]Erdolliel does her best to address each question the woman asks.  Wrapping up by addressing the man "Marzena knows the location of the lair and the shaman, so she could likely lead a diplomatic party to parlay.  Since the shaman is the lone survivor, there should not be much resistance to such a group.  The shaman did mention getting protection from another tribe until the young of the new clutch could be raised.  

The first clutch were destroyed by mysterious worms, such worms also infected two members of the keep.  Your troops didn't see fit to mention that the soldiers had just been barricaded in the cellar.  However, our party destroyed the zombie like creatures that the soldiers had become.  I had assumed that they reported all of this back to you after we left, but I guess that may have been overly trusting of me.

I don't believe that the shaman expected us to meet with any success and as such did not leave us any specific instructions for offerings.  If a group were sent to parlay, you would probably learn more."[sblock=oc]Have Erdolliel fill in any details that I don't know or can't find, but she would probably know (e.g. hermy the shaman's name, number of eggs left (I imagine it's 200, but can't find anything to back that up), and if any other adults survived our onslaught.  

I am pretty sure nothing was offered for a treaty price IC, but if we deem that it would have been offered while we were resting (or if I just forgot I suppose), feel free to change the final statement to reflect that.  Erdolliel was interested in setting up a treaty from the get go, and as such would have discussed it with him during the down time in the lair could be used as justification.  

She wouldn't have dug in for such information though as she isn't a diplomat.  So if the shaman would have told her "we will offer XYZ for a treaty"  she would have remembered, but she wouldn't have said "What do you offer for a treaty?"[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 17, 2008)

[sblock=Almost done]There is silence a moment, while the woman notates Erdolliel's answers.  After she finishes, she taps her nose with her pen, as if to signal that her note-taking is complete.

The man turns fully back to face you again.  "Very well," he intones with a sense of finality.  "We can arrange something.  I will leave the details to be sorted out between you two," he nods between Erdolliel and the woman and thereafter leaves the room.

"Marzena at Blackwall Keep, you say?  A party will be sent.  I don't know how fruitful it will actually be, but future generations may find that an early alliance with what is presently just a shaman with some eggs will later become a good relationship with a decent tribe of peoples that used to be our enemies.  I can make no promises, but a proper negotiation will be had with this Hishka.  Is there anything else?"[sblock=OOC]Diplomacy check: 18 (plus some boni for speaking goo)[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 18, 2008)

[sblock=done done done done done done done done done done done done done done done done-itty-done]"I believe that what you have should be a sufficient start madam.  I thank you for your attention on this matter.  Come along Eskard, we can spar for the afternoon."  Erdolliel then proceeds to the entrance, where she collects her belongings.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 18, 2008)

[sblock=Yes... done]Your business concluded, Erdolliel and Eskard get their things and head out.[/sblock]
The day draws on, and business comes to an end.  Soon enough, you are enjoying another good night an the Crooked House.  It is strange, and perhaps worrisome, that your eyes have very nearly come to think of the slanted walls as normal...
[sblock=OOC]Kushnak's cloak is done; the 3rd CLW wand is done; Bazrim's understanding the spell is done.  Has anyone been keeping track of the gold spent on the materials, or was that already taken out when you "bought" the materials?  Yeah... I really should just know the answer to that...

Anything else for the day?  I know I moved the day up to the end of the night, but feel free to add stuff if there was more to do.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 18, 2008)

[sblock=oc]Yup we paid for everything all at once during the first 2 days.  Now as stuff gets made people should be putting it on their character sheets and everything that was already bought should be already on there.  Don't forget to update the wealth sheet too... Right Worthley?[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 18, 2008)

"Eskard behaved i assume?" Kushnak asks sarcastically, smiling widely at Eskard.

"I did." Eskard says, too seriously for him to fully grasped the sarcasm.

[sblock=oc] Ready to while the evening away.  Sheet is updated. [/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Apr 18, 2008)

Bazrim begins to choke a little as he hears Eskard's response.  Looking at Erdolliel, Bazrim asks, "What happened to the boy?"


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 20, 2008)

*Day 39*

Another night passes in the Crooked House.  In the morning, as you eat breakfast, it seems like some of the breakfast patrons keep eyeing your group.
[sblock=OOC]I assume Bazrim spends the day, 3 pages, and 300 gold for the copying of the spell.  I assume Kushnak is making Eskard's belt, and Neth is making CLW wand #4.

Ti indicated that he's out of town and might have little/no access.  He told me that he is probably just spending time sparing with Eskard.

Anything else?[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Apr 20, 2008)

Bazrim glances over at those watching the group to see if he can find out more about them.
[sblock=ooc]check mainly for holy symbols or anything arcane that I would know about.  I do plan to add the spell to the book today.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 20, 2008)

Erdolliel watches the patrons, trying to see if she can learn anything about them as well.[sblock=oc]The boy left after we bought everything was my assumption since no one argued with that plan.

As for now, if the patrons are staying at the inn or hanging around, Erdolliel will try a gather information (+0) check with them to see who they are or what they are up to.

If they are just there for breakfast, she'll keep an eye on them and look for similar things as Bazrim, I just don't know if that means sense motive check or spot check or int check or what.

Di should find a nice Jewish girl sometime, the very religion makes them natural born lawyers.  Last night's seder was like a marathon of philosophical 'nit-picking' (which implies negative things, when in fact it was very fun and pretty positive, just tiring)[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 21, 2008)

Kushnak looks from the patrons to his companions and chuckles.  "I'd say that we're simply bound to attract attention, but it seems too simple. Keep an eye on them girl."  he says casually.  He then rises and returns to his room.

Eskard stares back at the patrons stupidly.  When he catches their eye, he lifts his eyebrows, grins widely, and nods slowly.

[sblock=oc]Sheet updated.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 21, 2008)

"Attention.  Of course we'd catch attention.  A human, an elf, a dwarf, and two half-orcs that are obviously a close-knit group.  And who have the gold to stay in this establishment (and drink to excess)," Nethezar nods at Bazrim.  The cleric shrugs and, like Kushnak, also heads upstairs to engage in his craft.

Simple questioning leads Erdolliel to find out that, most likely, the eyeballing is a result of the escapade with the chimera.  Soon enough, Tarquin himself is gabbing with the elf about it, and enthusiastically asks, "Do any of you have talent telling stories?  I'd be able to get a great crowd if people knew they'd hear the tale.  Drinks on the house all night if you do!"
[sblock=OOC]Bazrim notices no odd symbols or the like, and Erdolliel notices nothing else.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Apr 22, 2008)

An evil grin forms under the dwarfs beard.  He gives the elf a little nudge.  "This one always likes to tell about her travels."  He then sneaks off to his room as the patrons crowd around her.


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 22, 2008)

Kushnak waits for Tarquin to move on. "Free ale is all well and good, just leave Kruss and our travelings out of it." he says sternly before heading to his room.


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 22, 2008)

Erdolliel looks at Tarquin and says "Don't mind the short one, he's still drunk from last night.  I'd probably be the only story teller to make you lose patrons and money if you signed me on for a tale."  With that she leads Eskard to the courtyard to spar some.


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 23, 2008)

Tarquin looks quite disappointed at Erdolliel's comment, but he doesn't press the issue... For now.

While the others engage in crafting or studying, Erdolliel and Eskard practice their sparring.  Perhaps it is to be expected, but, eventually, a small crowd starts watching the pair of seasoned warriors.

Around lunch time, Tarquin comes out to greet you.  The gnome has a beaming smile as he sees the passersby watching you.  You also see that a very handsome elf male walks behind him.  He makes no secret of eyeing Erdolliel a moment.

"I normally wouldn't go to such trouble, but... Nim here would be happy to listen to your version of what happened with the chimera, and any other adventures you might have had.  He's a professional and could tell your story with a flair that you'd have to appreciate.  I'd still give you free drinks for the night, as long as you stayed for the other patrons to see."  The gnome looks eager for your answer.


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 23, 2008)

Erdolliel briefly looks the other elf over.  "I'm sure we could work something out... As soon as Eskard here is hungry."  She then turns back to her sparring partner.


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 23, 2008)

Eskard continues to spar, careful to steer clear of any stray onlookers, but keeps quiet except for the quick verbal jab at his partner.


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 23, 2008)

"Choking on my own blood!  HA!  Good one Eskard!"


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 24, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]I haven't been able to decide whether you in fact are willing to talk to the guy or not.  In the interest of keeping this moving.

If you agree to talk to him, he listens quite intently, though not without interruptions.  He constantly buts-in with things like, "Oh did this happen next?" or "Well, could you describe it like this?" as he tries to inject story-telling and drama into your narrative.

If you don't talk to him, he simply shrugs, though Tarquin looks put off by it.  More disappointed than mad or anything.  But he goes out of his way to humble apologize for being so blunt and forward, and comments that he knows that some people need personal space.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 24, 2008)

[sblock=oc]Erdolliel is very much willing to talk to him.  Imagine "hard to get".  When they break for lunch she will eagerly talk to him as long as he wishes, following Kushnak's advice of shying away from certain topics such as Kyuss.  This should be easy since she was dead for the avatar fight and she can easily describe the worm zombies as "fast" or "odd" or something sufficiently vague.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 25, 2008)

[sblock=oc]Sorry if you were waiting for me..   Eskard has no interest in talking to the man, but if Erdolliel tells stories that he can tell involved him, he'll get visibly excited and obviously restrain himself from interjecting.  At the points his restraint fails him, he says things of little use to anyone, such as "he was cut COMPLETELY in half" and the like.  Really just embellishments the simplest of storytellers would use.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 25, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]No, was not waiting for you.  I didn't get back until about an hour before rehearsal tonight, and I just now got back from that.  Sorry, guys.  I'll get a post up tomorrow.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 25, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Bazrim's spell is done; Kushnak has finished Eskard's belt; Neth has finished CLW wand #4.[/sblock]
As the day draws to a close, you gather for supper.  As it turns out, there is quite a crowd present.

Tarquin gladly serves you each a plentiful helping of food with large mugs of ale, as the gnome ushers you to a table near the stage.  "I think this will be a bang-up storytelling tonight, and you are the guests of honor!"

"What idiocy is this about?" a confused Nethezar asks, as he glares at Erdolliel and Eskard.

"A fabulous storyteller, goodsir," Tarquin deftly interjects.  "And free drinks for you and yours all night, goodsir!"

Nethezar seems not dissuaded, as he looks at the others to see what they know of this.
[sblock=OOC]Ummm....  Not that it could POSSIBLY be an issue, but, you guys don't dine/hang out in the common room in full arms and armament, do you?  Not that I have any reason to think that's important...[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 26, 2008)

"Don't worry, I left out the extra good parts, particularly those that I was dead for."[sblock=oc]Not that she's paranoid about the DM throving something at her at all, but Erdolliel would be paranoid in general and likely to wear her chain shirt.  She probably wouldn't have her sword and bow and armor though.  Daggers?  Yes.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Apr 28, 2008)

"I see, so it's a short story."  Bazrim gives a chuckle.
[sblock=ooc]bazrim would probably have his wands and spellbook on him.  Probably only really leaving his acid flasks, alchemist fires, and bedroll behind[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 29, 2008)

[sblock=oc]Gah![/sblock]

Kushnak shakes his head and says  "So much for not drawing unwanted attention." He then returns to his meal, keeping a careful eye on the crowd.

Not surprisingly, Eskard's eyes dart eagerly between his companions and the story teller while he bounces slightly in his seat.

[sblock=oc]I guess i don't know about the equipment thing.  Probably not wearing armor or weapons no. but that would depend on the crowd.  If there are other people in the common room with them, they'd both totally have them. anything magic-y that isn't super flashy(cloaks, belts, amulets etc) i think both would wear no matter.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Apr 30, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]In general, it seems like most people don't wear armor or carry visible weapons.  Erdolliel's mithril shirt is nondetectable under normal clothing (at least visually... if she gets frisky though...).  I'll assume that Kush and Esk are "naked."  Neth also doesn't have his armor or weapons.[sblock=o3]Kush appears to have a mithril shirt, too.[/sblock][/sblock]
Nethezar grumbles a bit (in fact, the scholar looks completely disheveled and seems grumy as the Abyss), but he says nothing.

Nim, the elf storyteller, takes the stage to much applause.  He introduces the protagonists (you) and proceeds to render a quite dramatic telling of the affairs as related by Erdolliel.  The telling paints the group in an accurate, though somewhat more dramatized, version of events.  Nethezar seems still agitated and, at the first intermission, the scholar abruptly puts down his unfinished ale and leaves without a word, heading upstairs.  He even ignores a couple of cheers from (quite drunken) audience members.

While Tarquin seems remiss about Nethezar's departure, Nim is unruffled.  After finishing a drink, he takes the stage yet again.  The next part of his telling is as engaging as the first, and the group, warmed up by part one and a couple hours of drinking, cheers and hoots at the most engaging parts.

Around 11 p.m., Nim breaks for another intermission.  As he rests, some of the crowd takes the opportunity to prod the group a bit, buying drinks (that you don't need, since Tarquin is feeding you ale), and generally engages in some great flattery.  In the midst of it, Tarquin fades back to the bar to get the heroes more ale.

As you fend with the patrons, suddenly, something unexpected happens.  Nethezar, having apparently come back down and stepped behind the bar, suddenly pulls out a dagger and stabs in into Tarquin's chest, just as the gnome is handing him an ale.  The gnome topples to the ground, without even a sound escaping his lips.  Before the ale even hits the floor, Nethezar has turned and run upstairs.

The crowd gasps, and there is drunken confusion for a moment.  *"What the..."* you hear someone upstairs call.  A man comes down, a merchant by his dress, looking angrily behind him, until he sees the commotion and Tarquin on the floor.  *"The fifth one!"* he cries.  *"You people did this!"*


----------



## TiCaudata (Apr 30, 2008)

Erdolliel stares in confusion and looks to Kushnak.  "Did he finally lose all his marbles?!"


----------



## o3caudata (Apr 30, 2008)

Eskard, true to form, erupts in a burst of laughter that rises above the din of the common room.

Kushnak seizes the moment. He stands abruptly, overturning his table and points at the man.  "You are behind this trickery. Stay where you are, we will get to the bottom of this.  Eskard, go get Nethezar, now." he shouts as convincingly as he can.  

Eskard snaps to action and darts toward the stares, dodging around people as he goes.

"The rest of you, stay away from him." Kushnak shouts over the crowd still pointing at the merchant.


----------



## worthley (Apr 30, 2008)

Bazrim stands stunned.  His mind running wild with reasons Neth would behave in such a way.


----------



## Dichotomy (May 1, 2008)

*"Me?!"* the merchant shouts with indignation.  *"I saw your man run upstairs!  And you down here,"* he turns to the crowd.  *"You did not see me.  Who did you see?"*

"The fifth one!  The human!" someone shouts.  And others soon join in.

Eskard manages to get up the stairs before anyone is able to stop him, but some of the crowd is right on his heels.  As the half-orc reaches Nethezar's room, the scholar opens the door.  "Did the action find us again?" he asks almost jokingly, but the cleric's smirk vanishes as he sees patrons right on Eskard's heels.

"Get that bastard!"  Some of the crowd tries to push past Eskard, but, for now, he manages to hold the doorway.

Downstairs, as the merchant glares at Kushnak, a few in the crowd quickly scatter, fleeing out of the Crooked House (including Nim).  However, several of the crowd remain, and more than one of them grab a mug, a chair, or even the silverware.

*"Murderers!"* the merchant growls.  *"What did the innkeep do to you?"*  The merchant's hand rests on a short sword on his belt.

Tarquin lies on the floor...
[sblock=OOC]Diplomacy checks take roughly a minute, so I'll let you get a fair amount of goo in before I roll another one.

Dip checks
Merchant: ?
Kushnak: 19-[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (May 1, 2008)

Bazrim begins to panic and yells.  "Someone check on Tarquin!"


----------



## TiCaudata (May 1, 2008)

"This is ridiculous, we intend this man no harm."  Erdolliel mutters as she approaches Tarquin with a healing potion.[sblock=oc]CLW should be fine[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 2, 2008)

"What in the Nine Hells do you think you are doing?" a brawny man asks as he steps in front of Erdolliel.

"We ain't letting you finish him, _elf_!" another man sputters, standing next to the first.

*"Someone fetch a real healer!  Quick!"* the merchant commands.  A couple patrons quickly oblige.

*"As for you,"* the merchant steps next to the others standing between you and Tarquin, while he draws his short sword.  *"You aren't moving an inch until the town guard arrives."*
[sblock=OOC]I'll let you decide what to do and let you talk some more before I roll another Dip check.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 2, 2008)

"The only person tying to finish him off is the one blocking my way.  IF we were trying to do him in we obviously wouldn't choose the night when there is a full bar and he's giving us free ale you morons!  Now let me help him before he can't bleed anymore."


----------



## o3caudata (May 2, 2008)

Kushnak holds his place and glares at the merchant.  "Convenient you would call for help from afar.  The man will be die waiting for your 'call for help'."

"Only a fool would kill a man in a room of witnesses. Are any of you stupid enough to believe we'd have any part in a public murder? And the 'hope' to escape by running UP stairs!!"

"You are the fools. Let her heal him if you have any sense. If her treatment kills him, his death will be on her...  Who of you will accept responsibility for his death when you discover your own stupidity?"


Meanwhile.

Eskard plants himself firmly in the doorway and manges to spit out. "They're mad you attacked the man downstairs. Kushnak wants to see you now."


----------



## TiCaudata (May 3, 2008)

"5 minutes ago you were all crawling over each other to buy us drinks and now, suddenly, you are believing the man who just happened to appear right after Tarquin was stabbed?  There is only one sorcerous trickster in this room full of drunken fools, and unless the rest of you idiots stop this 'merchant', Tarquin will die.  Now let me through to heal him!"[sblock=oc]Diplomacy +0...[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 13, 2008)

Upstairs, Nethezar reacts with extreme haste.  "Dammit!  Take this!" he curses, as he grabs his club (enchanted with _continual flame_) and shoves it into Eskard's hands.  Picking up his wand, Nethezar turns to the group pressing Eskard.  He hisses in a low, ominous tone, "Would you like to see what my magic can do?"

The few that followed Eskard quickly back away, and Nethezar practically pushes the half-orc down the stairs in front of him.

Downstairs, just before Nethezar and Eskard come down, the merchant practically blows up with rage.  *"Lies and trickery!  You have the power to easily escape after the elf kills him!  You won't TOUCH him without going through me!"*

The crowd looks quite ready to keep you from Tarquin.  Serving as a coup de grace, Eskard and Nethezar bound down the stairs with club and wand in hand.

"There's the murdering bastard!" a patron shouts, as he flings a mug in Nethezar's direction.  It is enough to send the mob mentality over the edge.



[sblock=OOC]Dip checks (I'll use the better of Erdolliel and Kushnak)
Erd: 3+
Kush: 11-
Merchant: (not telling)

So as to not "hide the ball," I'm just going to bluntly tell you that the crowd is "hostile."  See here.  It is obvious to all of you that talking isn't going to help now.

On the map, north is up; M is the merchant; T is Tarquin; the numbers are the crowd.  Questions?  I'm feeling rusty...

Init:
Erdolliel (faster 20, wins tie-breaker)
Bazrim (faster 20)
Kushnak (20)
Merchant (19)
Nethezar (6)
Crowd (all 14 of them) (5)
Eskard (4)[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 13, 2008)

"You stupid bastards! Got any non-lethal crowd control mage?"  Erdolliel pauses a milisecond to see what her companions are capable of.


----------



## worthley (May 13, 2008)

A look covers Bazrim's face letting the others know that he seems a little overwhelmed and pulls out a small crystal from his belt pouch.
[sblock=ooc] cast Hypnotic Pattern couldn't get the image to be bigger so in the direction of the most people if I need one.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 13, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]I'm not bothering to make a "real" post.

There are three groups of 4 that can be hit.  I randomly determined it would be 8, 11, 12, 14.

Will saves: 10, 3, 14, 4... all fail... they are fascinated[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 13, 2008)

Erdolliel decides that help won't come to her directly and makes her move.  She quickly rushes around the patrons to Tarquin and feeds him the potion in her hand.[sblock=oc]potion of CLW dodge bonus on the merchant.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 13, 2008)

Kushnak, quivering with barely contained rage, abandons all hope of negotiation and barks orders to his companions.

"Do not hurt the drunk fools, they're simply following the lies that one is telling. Disable them if you must, but do NOT kill anyone."

[sblock=oc]Ready to cast blindness (dc 17)on the merchant if he.... does anything overtly hostile(attacks someone, starts casting, etc)[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 15, 2008)

Bazrim, unsure how to react, summons a glowing ball of light.  It momentarily distracts a handful of the patrons.

Erdolliel swiftly gets to Tarquin's side and pours her potion down his gullet.  The elf sees the gnome's wounds visibly heal.  He wasn't yet dead, but he must have been close, at the potion was not enough to revive him.

*"Poison!"* the merchant shouts as he takes two swings at Erdolliel.  Kushnak interrupts with a spell, but the merchant shrugs it off.  Fortunately, the merchant's aim is foul.

Nethezar utters a powerful spell, one you've not seem him use before.  Suddenly, half of the patrons begin babbling incoherently, as if their minds had been assaulted.  It is eerily similar to you fight with the allip below the Dourstone Mine.

The remaining patrons ineffectually fling mugs and silverware at the group, but those attacks are easily ignored.



[sblock=OOC]I'm including the earlier goo...

Erdolliel: delays
Bazrim: _hypnotic pattern_ on 8, 11, 12, 14; all fail the save
Erdolliel: dodge against M; moves; potion on T; T still unconscious, but alive and stable
Kushnak: ready
Merchant: attacks R
Kushnak: ready triggers; _blindness_ on M; fort save 16+ success
Merchant: full attacks R, 1! miss, 6+ miss (I'm going to "voted best house" that, between the spell and the attack, the fascination is broken)
Nethezar: confusion on 7-12 and 14; will saves 11, 13, 4, 3, 9, 9, 3... all fail
Crowd: (so... I'm lazy... the confused guys all roll together....  this round, they babble; the other guys all throw improvised weapons at the party... I assume you'll not mind if I just rule it de minimus)

Status & Init (rearranged):
Eskard
Bazrim
Erdolliel
Kushnak
Merchant
Nethezar
Crowd:[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 15, 2008)

[sblock=oc]I'm slightly confused on the whole "best house" ruling, but I'm completely willing to admit that I am parsing the sentence from fascination (namely... "Any obvious threat, such as someone drawing a weapon, casting a spell, or aiming a ranged weapon at the fascinated creature, automatically breaks the effect.") incorrectly.  I addressed my thoughts to Di through gmail, and I am completely willing to abide by whatever he says.  

It probably doesn't actually matter much since all the silverware bounces off of us I suppose...

EDIT: Di got back to me. Whoever wrote the books has bad english and/or english is just bad in general.  I'm fine with them being not fascinated.[/sblock]He's healing, but still down!"  Erdolliel yells to her companions.  She then feints north and south, and attacks the merchant with a dagger that comes from seemingly nowhere.  Finally, she nimbly moves away from the man on the bar.[sblock=ocx2]I'm completely willing to alsoo fill this sblock with the phrase "completely willing"...  spring attack M, 5' North, 5' South while drawing a dagger, attack M (+7, 1d4+2, +4d6 if SnA is applicable...), move 5' S then 5' N.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 15, 2008)

Eskard surveys the room quickly, steps toward the merchant, and attempts to pin him down.

[sblock=oc]Dodge on M, 5' step S, Grapple M.  AC for AoO is 15 or 19, depending on whether mobility helps or not.  Grapple +12 /+7  If the 1st works, try for the pin.  If the 1st fails, try again with the second.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 15, 2008)

[sblock=oc]*If* Eskard successfully grapples the guy, Erdolliel will shout "We need more healing over here!" and delay until right before the crowd.  i won't be able to check during the day...[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (May 15, 2008)

Bazrim, unable to help the downed Tarquin casts a spell of defence upon himself and moves toward the door.
[sblock=ooc]magearmor. move w, w, sw[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 15, 2008)

"Keep him restrained Eskard." Kushnak says as he moves to aid Tarquin.

[sblock=oc]Essentially i want to get on the bar, in the square south of the merchant and cast clw on Tarquin. Don't care about provoking from anyone with regards to movement, but AC will be 11 i suppose. Cast defensively if the merchant is threatening concentration +12.  

Kush's movement is 40, so i think he probably can do that.   If it takes more than 40' or requires a second move action to get onto the bar, ok.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 16, 2008)

While Eskard tries to get his hands on the merchant, a deft stab, drawing a good amount of blood, stops his first attempt.  The second is foiled by the merchant's quick sidestep.

While Bazrim tries to protect his own hide, Erdolliel tries to fancifully jab the merchant.  She finds only air.

Kushnak climbs atop the bar and heals Tarquin.  The gnome finds himself on the floor and looks to be in a state of sheer terror.

The merchant lunges off the bar, swinging, but missing, at Eskard as he darts by.

The members of the crowd affected by Nethezar's spell flee as fast as they can.  The rest grab more makeshift weapons and close, including one who leaps over the bar near Tarquin.



[sblock=OOC]Eskard: dodge on M; 5-foot step; grapple attempt
Merchant: AoO, 19+ threat, 12+ crit confirmed; 19 damage
Eskard: grapple attempt automatically fails due to being damaged in AoO; second attempt (no AoO this time); melee touch attack, 6+, miss
Bazrim: _mage armor_; moves
Erdolliel: spring attack M while drawing, 13+, miss
Kushnak: moves, gets on bar (you have so much movement left, i'm just gonna allow it); _clw_ T, 11 hps (Tarquin is conscious and prone)
Merchant: spring attacks S
[I'm going to assume that K doesn't take an AoO with his fists, since that would provoke an AoO.]
Erdolliel: AoO, 17+ miss (mobility pays off for the second time in the history of the world)
Merchant: continues spring attack S, 2+ miss
Crowd: the _confused_ guys all flee from Neth at max speed (they are effectively gone); remainder all replace their improvised weapons with other mugs, chairs, etc. [I assumed no AoO would be taken against the crowd.]

Status & Init:
Eskard: dodge on M; 19 damage
Bazrim: _mage armor_
Erdolliel: dodge on M
Kushnak
Merchant
Nethezar
Crowd:

Oh, and its not funny anymore.  The word is "defense."[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 16, 2008)

Eskard shakes off his wound, move between the man and the door, and lashes out again.

[sblock=oc] Move 15' SE, then 5'S(hoping to draw an AoO).  Grapple M +12[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 16, 2008)

"Can you hide in a backroom somewhere gnome?  This has gotten ugly, *WE* didn't actually try to kill you, not that we can convince any of these idiots of that!"  Erdolliel tries to help bring down the Merchant as best she can *OR* Erdolliel stands her ground and offers to help Tarquin up.[sblock=oc]Much the same as last time I suppose.  If eskard fails to grapple, Erdolliel will Spring attack M be moving 5'NE and the E until she is flanking with Eskard, attack (+7, 1d4+2, +4d6 if SnA is applicable...) before moving to the square due E of M.  If needed she will Tumble +13 to move her full speed (DC 25 I believe).

OR

Erdolliel does her best to fend off the surrounding opponents using total defense.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 16, 2008)

"Thank the gods." Kushnak mutters under his breath as Tarquin's eyes open.  

He then turns his attention to the pesky merchant.

[sblock=oc]Blindness again on M.  DC 17[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (May 16, 2008)

"Time for your happy spell Eskard."  Bazrim stands his ground infront of the door and does what he can to help calm the situation and casts a spell on Eskard.  
[sblock=ooc]enlarge person on eskard.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 17, 2008)

While Tarquin quickly crawls into the adjacent room, Eskard dashes across the taproom and grabs hold of the merchant.

Bazrim's spell transforms the warrior into a giant.

Erdolliel protects herself against the coming onslaught.

Kushnak attempts his spell again, but, again the merchant shrugs it off.

The merchant manages to press his short sword into Eskard's flesh.

Nethezar fires bolts from his new wand at the merchant.

The crowd converges on the party, but most of the damage is only superficial.



[sblock=OOC]Tarquin crawls

Eskard: moves
5 & 6: AoOs, 2+, 3+ both miss
M: AoO, 17+ hit, 7 damage
Eskard: grapple attempt, 12+, hit, grapple checks 9+ vs 9+ (ooooh) success, 6 nonlethal damage (I'm assuming that you intend to maintain the grapple, and therefore, share M's space)
Bazrim: _enlarge person_ on S
Erdolliel: total defense
Kushnak: _blindness_ on M, Fort save 14+ success
Merchant: attacks S (-4 for being grappled), 3+ miss, 17+ hit, 5 damage
Nethezar: [I just realized that I completely skipped Neth last round...] wands M, 15 damage (bad roll)
Crowd: 1&4 attack R, 4+ 13+ miss; 2,3,13 attack N, 7 damage; 5 attacks K, 20!, 7, 3 damage; 6 moves attacks S, 20!, 2, 2 damage

Status & Init:
Eskard: dodge on M; 33 damage
Bazrim: mage armor
Erdolliel: dodge on M; +4 dodge to AC
Kushnak: 3 damage
Merchant: 15, damage; 6 nonlethal damage, grappled
Nethezar: 7 damage
Crowd:[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 17, 2008)

"Get off of me!" The elf yells as she attacks the nearest patron.[sblock=oc]try to deal nonlethal damage to #4.  So with a dagger I believe that means I have +3, 1d4+2.  Switch my dodge bonus to #1.[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 18, 2008)

Eskard grins widely as he enlarges and he throws his full weight against the merchant.

[sblock=oc]Attempt to pin M, grapple +17. If the first attempt fails, try again. If the first attempt is successful, Grapple to deal non-lethal damage. 1d4+5[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 18, 2008)

"You fools, Tarquin is OK and WE were the ones who helped him." Kushnak shouts at the remaining crowd members.

[sblock=oc]Delay til after the crowd.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (May 19, 2008)

"We don't want to hurt you.  Just conced!" Bazrim yells at the merchant.
[sblock=ooc]ready to mm the merchant if he attacks someone in the party.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 19, 2008)

While Eskard's first attempt is rather clumsy, the hulking half-orc throws the merchant to the floor.

Erdolliel makes a horrid swing at one of the crowd members, who quickly shouts (with an added expletive), "She STABBED AT ME!"

Somehow the smaller merchant manages to push Eskard off enough to regain his feet.  As he stabs into the half-orc again, Bazrim fires his trusted missiles of force.

Nethezar follows suit with his wand.

The remaining members of the crowd swing again at the group, inflicting minor wounds.
[sblock=OOC]Eskard: pin attempt, 1+ vs 9+, fail; tries again 17+ vs 7+, success
Bazrim: readies
Erdolliel: dodge against 1; attack 4, 2+ miss
Kushnak: delay
Merchant: break pin attempt, 15+ vs 1+, success; attacks S
Bazrim: ready triggers (i have NO IDEA whether you are using a wand or memorized spell; you do some amount of damage
Merchant: attacks S, 17+ hit, 10 damage
Nethezar: wands M, 22 damage
Crowd: 1&4 attack R, 10+ 7+ miss; 2,3,13 attack N, 4 damage; 5 attacks K, 16+ hit, 2 damage; 6 attacks S, miss

Status & Init:
Kushnak: 5 damage
Eskard: dodge on M; 43 damage
Erdolliel: dodge on 1; +4 dodge to AC
Bazrim: mage armor
Merchant: 37, damage (plus MM); 6 nonlethal damage, grappled
Nethezar: 11 damage
Crowd:[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 20, 2008)

Kushnak shouts sternly, as if reprimanding a child, "God damn it Eskard, I told you to restrain him, not get stabbed by him."


[sblock=oc]Kush moves 5' SE, then 10' E and spontaneously casts CCW on eskard. 4d8+7 [/sblock]

Eskard looks momentarily disheartened and then screams with rage, attempting to throw the man back to the ground.

[sblock=oc]Rage.  same as before, 'cept it's +19  and 1d4+7 now[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 20, 2008)

"The next time, I might even hit hit you if you don't stop swinging at me you oaf!"[sblock=oc]try to deal nonlethal damage to #4. So with a dagger I believe that means I have +3, 1d4+2.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (May 21, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]memorized MM 4d4+4 last round[/sblock]
"Stop attacking us or you leave us with no choice"
[sblock=ooc]memorized MM split between the 4 lowest numbered remaining people[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 21, 2008)

Kushank moves in and heals Eskard's wounds.

Despite his large size, Eskard simply cannot bring the merchant back to the ground.

Erdolliel slaps her dagger at the man near her.

Bazrim flings missiles at the crowd.

The merchant, seeing that Eskard's wounds have been healed, tries to break out.  After that fails, he resigns to simply stabbing the half-orc.  He has clear fear in his eyes now.

Nethezar fires his wand again.  Immediately the merchant falls unconscious to the ground.  Nethezar turns to the men near him.  "Who is next?" he says in a calm voice.

"They're gonna kill us!"  The crowd members quickly each drop their improvised weapons.
[sblock=OOC]13 damage from B's last MM

Kushnak: moves; CCW S, 29 hps
Eskard: rage; pin attempt, 7+ vs 17+ (this guy is lucky); tries again, 2+ vs 12+ (WOW)
Erdolliel: attack 4, 14+ hit, 4 nonlethal
Bazrim: MM 4 people, 4, 4, 2, and 3 damage
Merchant: escape attempt, 6+ vs 8+ fail; attacks S, 20! threat, 15+ confirm, 16 damage
Nethezar: wands M, 12 damage (rolled a lot of 1s)
Crowd: gives up

We are out of rounds now (though M is bleeding)

Status & Init:
Kushnak: 5 damage
Eskard: dodge on M; 30 damage
Erdolliel: dodge on 1; +4 dodge to AC
Bazrim: mage armor
Merchant: 61 damage; 6 nonlethal damage, grappled; unconscious
Nethezar: 11 damage
Crowd: #4 has 4 nonlethal[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (May 21, 2008)

Kushak ignores the crowd and kneels nexts to the merchant, ensuring he is alive.

"You idiot..." he says to no one in particular.

Rising, he continues "The guard will be here soon.  Baz, check on Tarquin.  Nethezar and Eskard, go retrieve our things, we'll be wanting to take them with us.  Erdolliel, search this man, remove anything.... No, everything but his clothing. And gag him.  I'll help you tie him, and check his belongings over. Quickly."

[sblock=oc]spont CminorW on M, tie the dude up, detect magic on the stuff Erodlliel pulls off the guy, and then the guy. [/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 21, 2008)

Erdolliel gives a mocking salute and says "Consider the man searched, Sir!" before making an aggressive motion at the guy near her and searching the 'merchant'.[sblock=oc]search +14[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (May 21, 2008)

Bazrim quickly passes through the crowd, and follows Tarquin's path.  "The fight is over, are you ok?  My friends and I must be on our way."


----------



## Dichotomy (May 21, 2008)

As Eskard climbs the stairs to retrieve the party's things (which is a bit of a chore, given his size), Nethezar turns to follow, but it stopped by the shrill cry of Tarquin, coming out of the side room as Bazrim checks on him.

"He stabbed me!  Why did you stab me?!"

"If I'd wanted you dead," the previously angry Nethezar nows seems extremely calm and matter-of-fact, "I'd have used this," he says, holding aloft his wand.

At the same time, Erdolliel deftly finds some items of note on the merchant.  Particularly he has a strange, crooked key.  But before she examines it any more closely, she also finds four daggers, each of which happens to have precisely the same design as the one previously pulled from Tarquin's chest.
[sblock=OOC]_cminw_ on the merchant, tying, searching; the detecting magic hasn't happened yet.

Erdolliel finds: 2 potions; studded leather; short sword; 4 daggers; a key[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 28, 2008)

"I believe that *this* might provide some proof." Erdolliel says while displaying the dagger.  "I don't suppose one of you magic types can see through any enchantments concealing this 'merchant'? She then arranges the found items on a table out of reach of the merchant and backs away.


----------



## worthley (May 29, 2008)

"I'll do what I can."
[sblock=ooc]detect magic, look at the merchant and find out what I can from anything we find, casting twice if needed[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 30, 2008)

"Try harder.  Your best isn't good enough," Nethezar chides.

"What the hell?  I don't understand..."  Tarquin looks completely baffled.
[sblock=OOC]2 potions; studded leather; short sword all radiate as magical; nothing else does, including the guy himself.

You can let me know if baz continues to concentrate.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (May 30, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]will concentrate on the potions[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (May 31, 2008)

Erdolliel points at Nethezar.  "*He* didn't stab you.  There are a variety of reasons why he didn't, the foremost being that if he did want you dead he would have used a spell or wand and not a knife.  

"Coincidentally, this 'merchant' appeared right after you got stabbed and just happens to have four more knives,"  Erdolliel picks up one of the merchant's knives from the table, "that are identical to the knife that was in you.  Luckily we were able to get to you before it was too late, no thanks to any of these oafs you've been serving all night.  I suppose I can't really hold their stupidity against them, the merchant there was very persuasive to their drunken minds.

"Now I suspect that this human," She nudges the unconscious merchant with her toe, "Is being disguised somehow, we just have to find out how."  Erdolliel turns to the magic users, "It would be probably nice if we could do so *before* the city guard arrives as well.  So if any of you have doubts about someone else's abilities maybe everyone should be trying."  She finishes pointedly before seeing if she can detect any disguise herself.[sblock=oc]take 20 on a spot check if I have the time...  Spot +12[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (May 31, 2008)

Nethezar gives Erdolliel a quizzical look.  "I was waiting for the dwarf to report something.  No matter."  Nethezar casts a spell at the merchant, but nothing seems to happen.  "I can do nothing more.  If there _is_ some magic changing his form, I cannot remove it."

While Bazrim examines the potions, Erdolliel stares at the merchant, looking for make up, fake hair, anything that would suggest a disguise.  But the elf finds nothing.

"Magical disguise?" Tarquin asks with horror.  "Sorcery-wielding assassins want me dead?"  The last words barely escape the gnomes lips, as his voice grows weak.
[sblock=OOC]Spot check turns up nothing
Potions: both have faint auras; one is conjuration, the other is illusion
_Dispel magic_ doesn't appear to do anything[/sblock]


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 2, 2008)

Eskard continues to gather the parties things.

Kushnak frowns slightly and says "Where is that fool."

[sblock=oc]Detect Magic pointed such that it'll get the merchant and all his things.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 2, 2008)

Bazrim grabs the illusion potion and holds it up.  "This seems to be how he could be hiding his identity.  The potion holds magical powers of illusions.  I would need to study more as to what exactly it does, but changing his appearance sure seems to be a good use."


----------



## worthley (Jun 3, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]spellcheck +13 on the potions, illusion first[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 3, 2008)

"If it's any consolation, they might want us dead, but would rather the city guard did the dirty work."  Erdolliel responds to the gnome.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 4, 2008)

Bazrim begins examining the potion, opening and smelling its contents.

"I have not seen potions made of the most likely disguising spells before, but that does not mean it could not be done," Nethezar muses.  "But it would take either some way to dispel the illusion, or very precise timing on the merchant's part.  He would have to know precisely when the spell would end, so that he could make his attack, run away, and come back looking like we see now."
[sblock=OOC]Spellcraft on the potion takes 1 minute.  Anything else you want to do while Eskard and Baz finish?

Kushnak sees the same magic Baz saw: 2 potions; studded leather; short sword all radiate as magical; nothing else does, including the guy himself.[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 5, 2008)

[sblock=oc]erdolliel is fine waiting for results and keeping an eye on the unconscious merchant to make sure he doesn't wake up somehow.  Doesn't focusing generally mean seeing if he can learn any additional info about the magical items, like what auras and how strong?  I suppose he'd have to wait  until next round to get any further info.[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 5, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]I'm not sure who you are talking about "focusing."  If Kushnak continues using _detect magic_, he'll see that the potions radiate just as I noted for Baz earlier, and the studded leather and short sword radiate whatever the hell magic weapons and armor normally radiate.

In the sake of moving this along, I'm going to assume that, if Kushnak does anything, it is just detecting.  o3, if you wanted Kushnak to do something else, let me know.[/sblock]
Eskard finally comes down with the various gear of the party for distribution.

Bazrim finally wets a finger with a small bit of the potion and tastes it.  The dwarf is confident that it is a potion of _invisibility_.

[size=-2]OOC: I'm going to keep going, but, if you want, Baz can have told the others what it is before the next part happens.[/size]

The dwarf begins examination of the second potion, but doesn't get far when a group that clearly looks like part of the watch storms in.

*"Hold, all of you!"*  The leader of the four-man group holds a sword in one hand, and what looks like a small whistle in the other.  *"Is that the dying barkeep?"* he asks, pointing at the felled merchant.

"I... I think I was the dying barkeep," Tarquin sputters.

*"I want answers.  Now!"* the watchman orders.


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 6, 2008)

Kushnak turns  to face the watchman, and begins calmly "Answers? No, this man is the one responsible for the damage to the barkeep.  I'm unsure who summoned you, or how much you wish to know.  I am quite sure we have committed no crimes here. But i can tell you that the wounded man behind the bar is alive because we were hear and unwilling to listen to the unconscious one."

[sblock=oc]Just so we're clear, my laptop hates me, and will not let me post.... or rather, refuses to believe that by clicking 'submit reply' that i ACTUALLY want to post.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 6, 2008)

Bazrim, having told the others about the invisibility potion, refocuses on the second potion.  Wanting to give his take on the situation, he remembers the lesson he learnd just days ago and keeps quiet.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 6, 2008)

*"That is not what was reported.  We heard that the barkeep was stabbed, and the description of the attacker matches you,"* the watchman replies, pointing his whistle at Nethezar.

"That's what we saw," one of the few remaining onlookers says, feebly.

"The one that stabbed me," Tarquin starts, "surely _looked_ like him.  But they are talking about magic and disguise."

*"That's enough to implicate you and investigate.  You will drop any weapons, be they swords or magic staffs, and you will tell me what happened.  If you fail to comply, reinforcements will be summoned, and you will be treated as resisting."*  Despite the harsh words, the man seems cool and detached, though not without some effort.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 6, 2008)

[sblock=stupid double posts.]333[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 6, 2008)

Erdolliel points with her chin to the knife on the bar.  "That is the knife we pulled out of Tarquin there.  By all appearances it was put there by our companion over here who had retired for the night already.  However, this merchant instantly came down and roused this drunken mob against us.  After we revived Tarquin and subdued the merchant, we found those," She slowly gestures to the knives on the table "Identical knives on his body.  We believe that he was the person who planted the knife into the barkeep and then changed his form somehow.  Just how is currently a point of frustration however." Erdolliel then slowly sets her own dagger on the adjacent table.


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 6, 2008)

Kushnak spreads his hands slightly, highlighting his lack of weaponry.  Turning his head to Eskard he nods, instructing him to do the same.

Eskard, obedient as ever, unceremoniously drops all he's holding and mimics Kushnak crudely.

Kushnak turns back to the watchman, "What my companion says is true. We provoked nothing, and acted only to save ourselves and Tarquin.  This man" he says gesturing slightly to the unconscious merchant, "is the one responsible for inciting the crowd here, and I believe for the attempted assassination that took place."


----------



## worthley (Jun 8, 2008)

Bazrim follows the instructions of the guards by setting all his wands, potions and daggers down.  He continues to follow the instructions from the last time they had run in with the law.


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 8, 2008)

After Bazrim has lowered his arms, Nethezar follows suit.  "For the record, I did not stab that man."

The watchman nods once all the weapons are down.  *"Very good.  Now, I do understand at least the basic thrust of your professed innocence.  You believe that this merchant, using some magic, impersonated you,"* he points at Nethezar.  *"He then dropped his guise and came down to incite the crowd."*

The watchman's tone becomes more stern.  *"You must, of course, understand then that, until the truth can be verified, you need be guarded.  Given the late hour, calling a diviner shall have to wait until morning.  I must insist that, until then, you be taken into custody.  If your story is verified in the morning, you will be released."*


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 8, 2008)

Kushnak smiles slightly, "Yes, that is reasonable.  We'll accompany you wherever you wish.  We have a fair amount of equipment  to transport.  And I'd ask that you keep a posted watch on all of us.  I would guess the unconscious one has some skill in escaping."


----------



## worthley (Jun 9, 2008)

Bazrim follows with the others and does what he's told with an unhappy look on his face.


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 9, 2008)

Erdolliel harumphs quietly.  "Very well, if it is what we must do to prove our innocence here... very well."


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 11, 2008)

*"The merchant will also be detained and questioned.  Don't worry about that."*

The watchman leads you outside, while two others carry the merchant.  Outside, there is a plain-looking coach, obviously rigged so as to be suitable for guarded transport.

*"Weapons, armor, wands, holy symbols, spell components, everything except your clothing,"* the watchman indicates an open chest on the ground near the coach.
[sblock=OOC]Let me know if any of you attempt to hide or hold something back.[/sblock]
In short order, you are transported through the city.  Fortunately, while it is clear that the coach is law enforcement, what very few passersby exist  at this time of night, can't tell who is inside.  You arrive at a building much like the one Erdolliel and Eskard visited before.  You are escorted past group cell blocks to individual cells
[sblock=OOC]I'll stop here, in case any of you have something to add/insert.  Feel free to add conversation, questions, etc.[/sblock]


----------



## worthley (Jun 11, 2008)

[sblock=ooc]don't hide anything, follow the instructions of the guard.  was Bazrim able to finish with the second potion?[/sblock]


----------



## TiCaudata (Jun 11, 2008)

Erdolliel quickly glances at her companions before leaving all of her belongings in the chest.  "This makes about as much sense as us stabbing him in the first place..." she mutters as she climbs into the coach.  As they arrive at their cells she jokes about them being roomier than Tarquin's inn.


----------



## o3caudata (Jun 11, 2008)

[sblock=oc]Hide nothin' and keep quite[/sblock]


----------



## Dichotomy (Jun 17, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Apologies for taking so long.  Also, apologies for what is going to look like railroading.  But, as it turns out, once taken into custody, it happens that things move out of PCs control a bit.[/sblock]You soon find yourself each in your own cell.  While the "accommodations" are sparse, they are functional.

After a couple of hours, during which time you get some rest, you are each individually visited by a group of guards.  You are then instructed that, you need to be transferred to a different facility.  Any questions about why, particularly in light of the fact that it is the middle of the night, are met with shrug and a genuinely confused, *"Sorry.  I just do as ordered.  These kinds of things do happen sometimes for administrative reasons.  You are... more high profile, than some."*  You are then shackled, the spellcasters gagged (as what is likely standard protocol), and one-by-one escorted back out to the enclosed wagon.  Heavy bags are thrown over your heads, blocking your sight, and the wagon moves to a destination unknown.

After a long time, with numerous twists and turns, the wagon stops.  You are taken, individually again, out of the wagon.  You are escorted into some building.

Part V


----------

